# IVF/DE(Feb 07) 2WW April -BFP/Miscarriage, 08 surrogacy, triplets +me too=4!!!!



## Empty2

Hi just wondered if anyone else is in the same 'boat' as me?
Just started down regulating (21st February)and my donor starts today.  She is a very good friend an angel actually!  

Tried getting to grips with other threads but have to keep going back to 'words and meaning', it's exhausting, is it my age (40 3/4)?


----------



## Jo

Good luck with your treatment, I know what you mean about friends being angels for  helping us out, I have an amazing friend that is going to be my womb (hopefully) for 9 months  

Good luck, I hope everything goes well for you 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## drownedgirl

I have a friend donating eggs to me too...


----------



## Empty2

Hi Jo and drownedgirl,

Some people real amaze you with their compasion don't they.  I feel I want to shout from the roof tops about the wonderful thing my donor has done and how wonderful she is and her husband too, for understanding and wanting to help me and my husband. 

Good luck with your treatment too! 

At the moment I feel like a real baby, and I'm cringing as I write this, I'm having real trouble with the Burselin injections,   the area after injecting, of about a tea plate size, goes red and then the middle looks like nettle rash!

I have already got 2 great big bruises on my thigh and stomach and very nervous when doing the injecting now!

My 'Angel Donor' is doing a lot better with no reaction what so ever, and has even offered to help me with the injections!!!  I feel so terrible and selfish moaning but it really hurts, I spend the next hour shaking!!!  I don't remember it ever reacting like this before?  Trying Boots today see if I can numb the area some how.


----------



## Gizzle

Oh poor you!  If you're struggling, you should definitely get some cream to numb the area.  I've done 2 Gonal F pens so far and tonight is my third.  The first night I used the cream (which I bought in a tiny tube from the chemist,  I'm sorry I can't remember the name) but although successful, it was a bit of a faff.  You need some large plastic plasters to stick over the creamy area for about an area before you inject, which I didn't have so had to improvise with clingfilm and gauze! Anyway, it definitely works although I decided not to bother with it last night. I'm sorry to hear you've had a nasty reaction.  I think I must be quite lucky as nothing much seems to have happened, except that I'm getting fatter and fatter and it can't all be cake retention.  This morning my ankles were like flesh coloured balloons.  Very attractive! 
Good luck with it all.
Gizzle x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Empty2 - I've read elsewhere on these threads that some girls use emla cream to numb the skin before injecting. I've not used the cream but I have used an ice cube to numb the area first - that does help, especially if you rub the ice cube over the area you've injected. It might be worth a try.

Good luck everyone, 

CG xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi Gizzy and Cotswold Girl,

Went to Boots yesterday, (after acupuncture) although they were quite reluctant initially to give me the Emla cream (need a prescription), I showed them my 'belly' ie bruise no.1 and explained my plight, I had been using frozen veg before injecting. They were very understanding and gave me great advice.

I have applied the cream this morning but only for 15 minutes, that was enough to freeze the area. I was still nervous so got my husband to do the injection (he works away all week) unfortunately I jumped and the needle was stabbed into my thigh in two different places...one not the frozen area...ouch! But great news it did work where needed and didn't hurt one bit!!!!!! Hooooorah! He is now walking the dog.....he thought he really hurt me as I started crying (mainly with relief) and he is probably still stressing over it!!!!

Only have a bit of nettle rash and itching (probably from the stray needle hole!!!). I have also dabbed around the area to quell vast bruising with Witch Hazel.

I would recommend Emla cream any day (I feel like a new woman!)! 

Thanks for your support girls it really is appreciated, sending you some bubbles!!!!

PS Gizzle, I sat in the car yesterday and ate a whole iced danish being viewed by the men on the taxi rank next to the carpark, still didn't stop me tucking in!!!! I feel I must have so much nervous energy (via needle episodes) I must have burnt it off by the time I'd got out the car....shame hubby won't agree!!!!!


----------



## Jo

I am so pleased you have finally got something to help you  

Good Luck with the rest on the injections, hopefully you won't be as stressed with them now you have the cream  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Gizzle

Well done Empty, you've cracked it!
Big bubbles to you too!  
Gizzle x
PS That Danish sounds rather delicious...


----------



## Empty2

*Thanks Jo, Cotswold Girl for your support and .....*

*Gizzle* (sorry didn't write it properly last time!), I was meaning to ask about your swollen ankles too, is that a reaction to the Gonal F Pen or the cakes and yep the danish was wonderful!! We seem to be at the same stage with treatment too. Are you using other treatments ie acupuncture or protein drinks etc? I keep following Gillian McKeith's cookery book, I now have a freezer full of mung bean caserole and butternutsquash soup and bread ready for the two week wait!!!!! I also get my pregnancy books out (to get clucky...well more than usual)and comedy films to watch and read light humorous books! Just to get in that mind set........will also have the builders in so any distraction from that helps!!!!!

Anyway thats a long way off if we ever get to that point, after yesterdays incident with 'hubby v needle', hubby says he preferred administering the needles that went into my bum (cyclogest), "because I couldn't interfere"! Thank god they're in suppository form this time, I'd hate for him to get his own back!!!!!! You'd think we'd be used to all this by now having been doing IVF for the last 10 years!  Anyway you'll be pleased to know that after walking the dog his colour came right back!!!!

Empty2


----------



## Gizzle

Hi Emps! 
Great that you're sounding so chipper. And don't worry about the name thing - as you might have guessed, I'm not really called Gizzle so any derivative will do!!
I'm hoping that the ankles are a reaction to the Gonal F. I confess I wasn't blessed with a finely turned ankle anyhow, but I'd rather not be quite so puffed up.  They do seem to be a lot better today though.  In answer to your question, I am doing acupuncture and taking Fertility plus multi-vits (so is DH, to improve his sperm quality which isn't great).  Apart from that, I've given up caffeine (v. hard) and ciggies (OK, I'm terrible I know) and trying to eat healthily.  I read about Solgar Whey To Go protein powder mix on a thread here but am worried that it might just cause me to put on more weight as the scales are already really creeping up (and I'm not even pg yet!) I went into Holland and Barrett yesterday and they had their own version, but judging by the picture of body builder on the tin, I'm not sure it would be right for me at the moment.  But I'd be grateful to hear of anybody else's experience with it.
One last thing to say, I was a little sceptical about the acupuncture but I was having the most incredibly awful headaches and now they're gone and I reckon it's down to the treatment I had yesterday.
Anway, my next scan is on Tuesday so I'll know how I'm responding to it all. Fingers crossed!
Gizzle x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Empty2,

Glad the Emla cream helped and both you and hubby have recovered from him sticking the needle in twice!  

Think I'll get some as I'll be injecting for DR as well as stimming this time round so dread to thnk what my tummy will be like - just as well I've got plenty of fat, would hate to think what it's like if you've got a flat tum!! 

Thanks for the bubbles by the way - have sent some your way too. 

Gizzle - good luck with your scan, hope things are going well.

CG xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Yes my only saving grace with the injections is the fact there is plenty of 'muscle?' around my thigh and stomach!!!!! Sitting with the cling film wrapped around my leg at the moment, sandwiching my leg to the Emla cream!!!!! Yes this is one time I'm happy to be Kate Winslets 'original' weight (yep I'm kidding myself there too!!!)  Sad to say that everyone that knows we are doing IVF this year are constantly looking at my stomach wondering wether to ask "so your pregnant then?" Have tried power walking the dog, trouble is she's a 'sniffer' and pulls everytime I get the momentum up, also need wellies to cross the field so look quite cumbersome!! I do wear plenty of clothing though for that 'Rocky effect'......to sweat...oops mean to glow!!!

Cotswold girl, I'm not bruising at all now after the Emla cream (I'd leave it on 15 mins minimum!) and witchhazel, good luck when you start injecting!

Gizzle, I have the acupuncture to calm me down rather than to stimulate ovaries etc as we are not using my eggs, feel really chilled afterwards though, so I guess for me its working too. Only wish I had 4 legs to alternate injections rather than having to use belly too, as I enjoy the acupuncture - shame it's not recommended during the 2WW!!! I also go for a massage just before embryo transfer. Have to have local anesthetic for embryo trans. as uterus (uni-cornate)and cervix won't play ball! 
I feed my unwitting hubby flapjacks (he takes a box of them each week - works away all week) I add pumpkin seeds (good for sperm) to the mix and he doesn't even notice, thinks I'm being romantic, which of course I am too! 

I went to Holland and Barrett as well, on another thread was told *NOT* to get the Soya based powder but the Whey one. It's called Body Fortress - Whey Protein. My doctor at the clinic said we have enough protein anyway in our diet and don't need this but an Australian study had found that miscarriages had a low protein present. I've miscarried 3 times now and am probably grasping at straws but I have half a scoop daily in a large glass of milk - the milk was recommended by my clinic, plus the vitamins /folic acid, aspirin and steroids (steroids after embryo transfer). 
Caffeine for me isn't really a problem ..went off coffee during pregnancy no.2 and haven't wanted a drop since! I have tried not to get stocked up with junk foods too, terrible after Christmas with all the left over biscuits, chocolates etc! As I'm here on my own I wasn't eating healthily just snacking but I now cook in bulk and get portions out as needed......those plastic cartons from all our Chinese takeaways have really come in handy!!!!!!!! Just seem to snack on the odd iced danish when I go past the cake shop (very naughty but that makes them more enjoyable)!

Bit worried about your ankles have you spoken to the clinic about them? Maybe you need to raise them up in the evenings? Will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope it all goes well with your scan. 

Empty2 XX


----------



## Gizzle

Hi Empty
Sunflower seeds you say...hmmmm.  Did I say that my DH is leaving his 'deposit' at the Lister on Thursday in preparation for our ICSI?  I'm a bit worried that we haven't done enough to improve his sperm quality, I never knew that the sperm cycle was so long, so really we should have started on the vits and healthy eating much earlier.  Oh well...
I'm really looking forward to my scan tomorrow as I feel like I've been operating in isolation a bit.  I've only seen my consultant once for about 20 mins in all of this, does that seem right to you?  This is all pretty new to me still, so I'm hoping that I'll get a lot more info tomorrow.  We had a good chat with the embryologist who explained PGS to us, which could be an option depending on how things go.
I did buy the Solgar Whey-to-Go protein powder today, so I'll start taking that tomorrow.  Also, my acupuncturist mentioned that I should have acu before and after egg transfer, but a massage sounds nice too.  I can see that turning into quite a busy day!  I was reading a thread yesterday (Has anyone read Randine Lewis...) about an author called Diane Mills who says that our bodies select an egg 4 months before ovulation. If this is true, it makes me slightly anxious to think that 4 months ago I was still a ciggie smoking, wine swilling, chocolate chomping, stressed out workaholic, and wasn't exactly giving my IVF a lot of thought.  Hey ho, you could really drive yourself mad with it all, couldn't you?!
Anyway, my ankles are a lot better now thanks, but I will mention them tomorrow.
Gizzle x


----------



## Gizzle

PS forgot to say thanks to Cotswold Girl for good luck wishes. Best of everything to you too for your IVF in March  
Gizzle


----------



## Empty2

Gizzle,

Don't go buying sunflower seeds(well won't hurt) its *pumpkin seeds *  you need! Has hubby also been told to ....replenish....his 'men' often, I think it's up to 2 days before they are needed? This is to make sure he has nice 'fresh one's'!!!!!! Anyway I'm sure it will all be okay, afterall you only need one to fertilize an egg, don't you!!! 
Maybe your consultation was quick because it is straight forward for you both and what treatment was needed? I on the other hand can talk the hind legs off a donkey......maybe mine was supposed to be just 20mins too?
Regarding the books with alternate info...I wouldn't be anywhere near my computer if I followed my help book! You could send yourself crazy with their ideals, as long as you try and stay healthy and happy thats all we can do.
Glad the ankles are behaving now! Good luck today!  Off to go inject some Burselin now, yummy!


----------



## Gizzle

Hello Emps
Of course, pumpkin, pumpkin, pumpkin - I will repeat it like a trance all the way from here to the shops!!
Well DH was told to refrain for 3 days before Thursday deposit day, so we've got that in hand (or not, so to speak).  
My scan was OK but... although there are lots of little follies (currently 13), they're a bit small and my oestrogen levels are low which means I have to increase Gonal F to 450iu.  That's a lot.  It means 2 injections.  Yuk.  Also, they found a polyp which frankly, really polyps me off.  I've had about 8 scans recently what with one thing and another, and it wasn't detected then.  My consultant (yes, I saw her!) said it wasn't enough to abandon the cycle but had it been spotted earlier, it would have been better to remove it.  Still, she says they have had pregancies before with people with polyps... Now, I'm thinking that what she really means is that my chances of success are reduced because of it.  Maybe I'm being a bit too 'half glass empty'. Honestly, I'm a bit gutted.
How's your donor doing? Is she a young slip of a girl?
Gizzle x


----------



## Empty2

Hi Pumpkin.... oops sorry...... Gizzle,

Glad your DH is taking this seriously.
You are doing great!!!!!!  With 13 follies, you just need to build them up now and look even more like a pin cushion!  I think its a bit of a cop out with the consultant, although haven't a clue what a polyp is  - had everything else, so you'd think!  Does anyone else out there have any ideas or good news stories with this condition??  Try not to worry to much, I'm sure there is still plenty of room for a little one to anchor, you'll be fine.     

My donor is doing great (better than me) thank you for asking, taking it all in her stride.  She was my donor last time, but I told her we didn't want her to go through all this again.  She is a real confident girl (unlike me) and was the one to talk me around to using her eggs a second time, as we had decided to go abroad again.  She is in her thirties and has a yummy 8 month old, she says that after child birth all these injections are a piece of cake...talking of cake have you been treating yourself today for all those follies?

Seem to be on here all day today, on and off, do you think this is addictive?  Really missing hubby as he's back to work, so away all week, with a new batch of flapjacks (only had chili flavoured pumpkin seeds this time, do you think he'll notice?),  but am itching to decorate bathroom (and being on the computer is stopping me) already decorated rest - but the builders are coming soon to knock whole house about!

Anyway must go and walk the dog as the sun is shining now!        

speak soon
empty2


----------



## Gizzle

Hi Emps
YES, IT'S COMPLETELY ADDICTIVE.  I JUST CAN'T STOP.  SOMEONE HELP ME.
Phew... almost lost control of myself there...
Wow, your donor sounds like an amazing person. I wonder whether I could have done such a thing (years ago, of course, when my eggs were fresh'n'yummy). 
I don't think your hubby will notice the chilli, unless of course he puts them down his trousers, but why would he do that?  
I think I might start a thread about polyps, to see if anyone has succeeded with them.  I guess they're just cysts, bit like fibroids (which I have also) but potentially more harmful. 
Good luck in the bathroom, are you painting or tiling?  If tiling, I'm well impressed.  Could you do mine when you've finished please?
Well, must dash and make supper, peppers stuffed with rice & you've guessed it....PUMPKIN SEEDS!!
Gizzle x


----------



## Empty2

I am so blessed that she wants to do this,  I would have definitely wanted to do some thing like this, of course they'd have had to drug me up to the eyes though (low pain threshold - ie a big baby). On my first IVF I was wanting to egg share my eggs - didn't realise they were duds, till stimulation response was poor! Was upset by Heaven n Earth show Sunday, talking about whether donors should be paid or not - other than expenses. It should be fully explained what donors go through and how long the procedure takes and how invasive it is, before opening up phone lines for Jo publics opinion!

Calm, calm, calm......

I think it's a really good idea to start a thread on polyps, 

Afraid hubby noticed chili pumpkins in flapjack - he'll never trust my baking again! His words. Never thought to ask if they had been down his trousers, maybe he went to the loo after eating one? oouch!!!!! 

No decorating being done yet. Been warned not to anyway by hubby as builders knocking it around in 3 weeks - was supposed to have been October 06!!! So you can see why I'm itching to go! Anyone want a lovely pink suite, original 50's? 

Remember I was going walkies with dog yesterday? Well sadly found an animal (dead) couldn't make out if it was a dog or fox, but there were empty gun cartridges with the body. Caller RSPCA, who inturn got me to ring police, who were going to call around...sometime. Was clingfilmed up this morning  and spotted PC in field behind garden. As this was the wrong area for searching, quickly did injection *in record time * and race up garden to him, in slippers (that are now living by the back door caked in mud), and missed him. Rang them back, told to wait on road for him, so just spent 20 mins outside waiting for his return, then was told he had been called on another incident and will be back later!


----------



## Empty2

Well sitting here patiently waiting for late AF (Aunt Flo = period, for those out there like me that have to keep going to the explanation page)  , so is my 'angel donor  .........

Our next appointment is on the 8th for our base line scans, now on my second tube of EMLA cream but still not getting any braver or used to stabbing thighs with Burselin which should be renamed - 'Bee sting solution'!!!!   
speak soon

empty2


----------



## Empty2

Hooorah Aunty Flo has arrived this morning!!!!!!!!!      Bl**dy awful pain but relieved she's here.  Icecram and a hot water bottles a real comfort!
Still waiting for finer needles for burselin, hopefully will make jabbing a little easier!


----------



## Empty2

Morning girls,

Feeling a lot better about injecting as I've just used some yellow needles (0,3 x 13mm) that the clinic sent yesterday.  Still stings, still itches and still leaves a great red mark            but at least it don't feel like I've got elephant skin anymore with these nice sharp needle!!!!!        

Hope you had a comfortable night Gizzle after your op for the polyps removal.

empty2


----------



## Gizzle

Morning Emps!  
So glad you've got better needles now.  I hope these will help.  When are you going for your scan?  Is it still tomorrow, or later now?
All went well during the op yesterday, thanks.
Am staying at home today, but gutted there's no chocolate in the house...
Gizzle x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Empty2

Glad Aunt Flo's turned up - not long now   Hope your baseline scan went well today    Good luck with the rest of your treatment.      I'll be joining you on the burselin injections next week...so looking forward to it (not!)

Gizzle, 

Hope you're feeling better and hubby's sorted the chocolate shortage out   You'll be in a much better position for your next cycle now that old polyp's gone  . Take care.

Love CGxxx


----------



## Gizzle

Hi Ladies
Emps - how did you get on today? Howsabout your donor too? Is she doing well?
CG - yes, thank the Lord, DH came home with pocketfuls of choccy.  It barely hit the sides.  Good luck with starting your treatment next week.  Hopefully, I shouldn't be too far behind you.
Gizzle x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Sorry for the slow reply, blame BT the server has been down, _like forever_, was getting withdrawal symptoms because I couldn't access FF....................  

Yes the scans went okay, my donor is only a day behind me with her cycle....freaky (sorry I don't mean my donor is, its just the cycle thingy)!!!! However, her lining isn't thin enough yet and they haven't booked her next scan till next Thursday!!!!!! Seems an age away! So we are still only on the burselin till then, looks like you may catch us up Cotswold Girl!!!!!  and you too Gizzle! , glad you got them well earned choccy's!

Anyway DH back tonight, so better look busy!

speak soon
emps!


----------



## Gizzle

Oh, there you are... Thank goodness, I was beginning to think you had fallen down a big Emps shaped hole.  Glad all went well today.  Hope you and DH have a lovely weekend.
Gizzle x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Empty2,

That's no way to talk about your donor  

Shame you've got another week of burselin but Thursday will be here before you know it. I know I'll be wishing the weeks away between now and the end of April!

CG xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Was a bit down yesterday, I had fallen down a hole Gizzle, a bit black one, bit upset as I never seem to see the same person at the clinic, they forgot I was coming in Thursday !!!!!! Was really upset as this isn't the first problem.

Our donor waited an hour for her first consultation as the person seeing her and her husband were off, then it was a quick 5 minutes for which we were billed £175!!!!!!!!!!   They then mixed up the prescriptions, the drugs came the day before treatment, I was having kittens (Thank you Ali at Fazeley Pharmacy, he was wonderful about sorting it all out), then my donor found she hadn't been given any needles from the clinic!  And then Thursday, adding insult to injury was the day I had to hand over the rest of the £3,500  after being forgotten!!!!!

Anyway yesterday (Friday)spending ages trying to sort out our server problem on the computer, with someone who didn't understand me or I him, this then made me cry buckets.  (was desperate to talk to someone on FF) 

Seems I cannot cope with more than one thing at a time!!!!   

Got really weepy by the time DH came home but went to bed by 9pm and slept right through to 8.30am this morning!!!!!  

Feel full of the joys of spring again now, the sunshine helps!  Just come in from gardening and I feel I can tackle the treatment again!  Maybe the burselin played a part?  Stomach looks like a banana (no I'm not shaped like a banana - more melon shaped, water melon shaped   ) thats past it's sell by date, running out of options on injection site!  I think that was what was so upsetting, doing these for at least another week before the next phase!

I'm so, so, sorry about this girls, maybe I need a diary to rant into, DH who's in the middle of the Rugby, tells me just to calm down!

 Yep and you stick burselin in your stomach! 

See I'm still not properly chilled, I'm turning into a monster!    Now going to see if there is any chocolate in the house!

speak later, thanks for your support, awful that we are wishing our day's away like this Cotswold girl, isn't it?
hope you are having a good weekend, probably delete this tomorrow!!!!!
emps

xx


----------



## Gizzle

Hello Emps
Don't be tempted to delete your last mail because it's a perfectly valid expression of how we all feel from time to time.  I've found myself crying with despair over itsy bitsy things and I know it's just the culmination of all things physical and emotional that we're going through.  I thought I was a very strong person before I started this, and I still believe I am, but only an unfeeling person would be unmoved by this rollercoaster ride.
Don't despair though, because you are making progress and every step you take is still a step forward.  I'm desperate to start again as this polyps episode has put us back 2 months (and at least £2k!) but I'll try and use the time positively, having acupuncture and eating more greens!  I haven't had a cigarette in ages; you don't know how hard that is for me!! 
It's frustrating about the treatment from your clinic.  Sometimes I think you're made to feel a little bit like you should be grateful for their attention at all.  But I'm sure you can stand up for yourself, Emps!
I had acu this morning at 9am and then went straight to Waitrose to do the weekly shop.  There was something very odd about this particular north London Waitrose this morning.  Everywhere I looked there were (mostly handsome) men and women pushing trolleys with adorable children in tow.  I felt like I was in the Truman Show and somebody was very deliberately cueing in parents and babies from backstage somewhere. It got to the point where the whole place was full of parents.... and me. I think I'll go midweek in future.  Or perhaps try Sainsburys where the picture of family life is slightly less sickening.  
So ladies, here's to the rest of a lovely weekend...
Gizzle x


----------



## Empty2

Good morning Gizzle and every other poor unfortunate lady that read my last post! 

I was logging on to dispose of it!!!!!   but maybe as I am not that wretched woman (today at least), I maybe should leave it on?     What I didn't also say was I have hair growing on the palms of my hands too!    No only jesting but rereading it I cannot believe I was so wound up! 

I had also been very red faced in Asda too as the people behind me were shoving my shopping with the divider to get theirs on        ...really!  That was after acupuncture too!   You should come to Asda...where they shout at their kids and bash into you!        

Anyway less of that!

Joking aside, Gizzle I do feel awful especially as you had to abandon your cycle that's why I had come in to delete!  I'm so proud you have tried giving up the demon weed   you'll just have to try and not have cupboards full of the munchy snacky stuff now to compensate, like I have got!!!     


Yes it is a lovely weekend, caught a fantastic picture of a sparrowhawk yesterday, right where I feed the birds...then I chased it off before it caught one!  I'm very protective of my birds in the garden, always chasing the bad boys away!  The neighbours must think I'm crazy as most the time it's early morning and I'm still in my pj's.       

Anyway, happy posting girls

emps


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,
Just finished my second tube of emla cream this morning, whilst jabbing  and was thanking god that you girls told me about it!  

Was just wondering where you all are on your treatment, I seem to be rabbiting on about mine. 

I know Jo, you'll be doing surrogacy, how's that going have you started to down regulate yet?

And Drownedgirl, hows your treatment going with your donor?

And Cotswold girl have you started injecting yet? I remember you said it would be sometime this week?

and Gizzle have you been to Sainsbury's yet ...or even ASDA, choccies are cheaper there!!!  

Well I've just been doing my nesting bit  , bought a new vacuum cleaner....a Sebo...an easier to manoeuvre one! Doesn't take much to make me happy. Hubby on the other hand had a new ipod thingy to run with.........he's now running with it......... after spending all afternoon loading songs on to it and asking me _"who sang that"_ and _"you know who I mean!"_. When he nipped to the loo I tried to play an album on the computer and ended up down loading the whole thing onto his ipod!!! Do you think he'll notice as he's not a big fan of Robbie?


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps,

How can he not like Robbie - perhaps you need to work out how to delete all his other albums from his ipod   If he doesn't like it you can always tell him to calm down  

I'm glad you didn't delete our earlier email - we've all been there or will be! Although a rational part of your brain knows it's the drugs making you go loopy, short tempered, tearful and forgetful you can't help wondering if you're just going mad  

Like you I never seem to get to see the same person when I go to my clinic but so far they've at least remembered I'm coming! Mind you I could have hit a Dr I saw recently who said I was 42 wasn't I !!! Uh ho - please read my file and if you're going to guess my age remember to take a few years off what you think   The whole IVF process seems to be set up to make you feel ancient when your over 35.

Glad you're back on line as FF really is a lifeline when you're undergoing tx - sometimes you just can't do without speaking to another person high or low on presciption drugs    

I'm starting my first injections tomorrow. Hubby said he's hoping he can remember his technique - I said I hope he can improve on it - prob not a good thing as he's the one sticking the injections in me!

Gizzle - Asdas or Tescos should help to avoid a rerun of the Truman show! Actually that's one bad thing about spring there are pregnant ladies and new borns everywhere.

Here's hoping it's all of us one day.

CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi Cotswoldgirl,

He still hasn't noticed Robbie's with him on his run...  ... although he did come back and say he was taking a few off as playing them made him run faster, he was so out of breath when he came back! 

I know what you mean about getting your age wrong, although, I feel like I've really aged since hitting 40, hate being this age and already next month I'll be 41! Getting lines and although my skin is quite fair I keep finding thin long hairs on my face!!!!!  Was horrified, as I was twirling the first one without realising I even had it while watching TV and DH said oh you found it then, aaaarrrgh!   spent the rest of the film in the bathroom with the torch looking for more and found 3!!!!!   I think having no responsibility for anyone except ourselves make us feel like we are younger than we are, I'm a month older than my sil who has 3 children and even the kids are sure I'm a lot younger than their mother, probably because we act up when we are looking after them...and anyway I quite like colouring in!!!!!!!  

Good luck today on your F journey, hope the injecting goes as well as possible, good you have got your hubby involved, hope his technique has perked up!  Still won't let my DH near me when injecting after the 'three jabber'! He works away all week too, left this morning, so I was out scraping the ice off his car in pj's at 4 this morning, there's dedication for you.  He has it easy.... other than this wolf he comes home to at weekends with her pmt I don't think he's noticing much or even been that involved with the treatment yet!!!!!  I do show him my 'over it's sell by date brown banana coloured belly' often, do you think that involves him enough? 

Anyway, I tend To waffle 'these days', so hope I'm not boring you too much out there.  

Haven't spoke to Gizzle for a few days, maybe she is on a 'fact finding tour around the best supermarkets' for the rest of us? *And yes girls we will have our day of smugness in the supermarket...one day!*  

Happy jabbing!

emps


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps,

Yes hitting the big 40 does seem to bring a lot of unwanted things with it! Sometimes I forget how old I am but then I see the lines that suddenly seem to have appeared on my neck and hands and wonder why I didn't take my slightly older friends advice before now and slap on the moisturiser before the damage was done!!  

I sometimes wonder what it will be like if I do get pregnant - will I age more and when I'm pushing a pram will youngsters assume I'm pushing my grandchildren's pram   

Have you tried arnica cream on those bruises? Sounds like you might want to if you haven't been. I did last cycle and plan to use it again this time round. 

I managed to get through the first injection ok this morning - though hubby could do with improving his technique a little   I suppose I shouldn't moan as I could have to do it myself like you, but I hate needles and need to look away when it's going in which would make injecting myself a tad difficult  

This time around I've opted to have the Burselin injection in the morning as they gave me awful insomnia last time round when I was having them at night - at least this way I get to be awake when I should be   It must be quite hard for you with your DH away all week. Can't believe your dedication, scraping his car off at 4am - sounds like he's got it made!

Hope the bruises subside soon,

CG xx


----------



## Gizzle

Hello ladies,

Here I am, back from my fact-finding trip, and thought I would just drop in to say hello before bed-time... Sadly, my mission was rather fruitless. The only thing I was able to discover was that even though sometimes it feels like the whole world is pregnant, it is just an illusion, and that 50% of all cases are due to beer bellies or trapped wind. However, it* is * true that the Crouch End branch of Starbucks is full of yummy mummies and is best given a wide birth, I mean berth, or is it girth??

Talking of wide girths, why am I putting on so much weight? I feel so heavy at the moment. There are only about 3 things left that fit me, and they all have elastic in them. Yuk! I know I really should go to the gym but I've got nothing to wear!

Emps, you really made me laugh about the facial stragglers. I have this one on my cheek, it's pure white, and every so often I spot it and it's always quite long. I think to myself, has that just sprouted overnight or am I the last person to have noticed it again??  Don't worry about hitting 41 next month, I'm nearly 43!! I don't belieeeeve it!! Well, actually I've got until November, but I'm thinking now in terms of how old I'll be if I ever get to motherhood, and it's at least 43. It does worry me that we'll be really old parents, and that that might be a source of embarrassment to our child. My sister (mother of 2) - who is normally really supportive - pointed this out to me recently as if I hadn't thought of it myself. That hurt quite a lot. Plus, my friend's little boy looked up at my DH a little while ago and blurted out "you're quite old, aren't you?". I almost rang up the Lister and cancelled our treatment. (Nature pretty much did that for me a little while later). But on the positive side, as older parents we would have an awful lot to give to a child, and I do think there are lots of people of our age having kids. I would want to bring up a child to be independent, and with a sense of self-reliance in case we weren't around forever. Anyhow, age is just a state of mind and I can be pretty immature when I want to be. 

CG, you're on that road again. Hurrah! Hope it's a good journey for you with everything you wish for. Sending you lots of   
Emps, it's almost Wednesday now, and then it'll be Thursday and Scan Day. Burselin sounds like a mean drug. My downregging regime was the pill and then Nafarelin to sniff. Tastes rancid at the back of the throat but at least there's no needles. 
Well, better take these old bones up to Bedfordshire 
G'night
Gizzle x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls!!!!!! 

Sorry about not replying have been holding my breath for a couple of days!!!!!!  
All went sort of OK yesterday, we are 'off now' under strict instructions what to do with tablets injecting and when.........this is debatable! 

On my scan a week ago it was discussed by the doctor what I taken and when, it was even written down for me. Then I went in with my Donor yesterday and we were told again all her treatment from now on and her scans were booked etc by the nurse. That was all good. The nurse rang later to book my scan for day 13, then she went through my treatment again just to make sure *I had got it all right*...and she said about dropping the burselin injections to 0.25 from 0.50, *the doctor had not told me this!?!?!?! *   I cannot believe if it wasn't for this nurse I would have been happily taking the same dose of burselin along with the tablets! Even my donor kept saying yesterday while we were driving home, surely your dose has been dropped? I am now having kittens again...(well I might if this doctor sees to it!) and am worried about the rest of the treatment, it shouldn't be like this!!!!!!  I should be trying to get chilled, not anxious!  My Donor has been amazing through this, she herself wanted to get hold of the clinic and was upset that it was yet another mistake! Can you believe it? (sound like Victor Meldrew, don't I )?

Anyway, after a stressy day spent the rest of the afternoon swooning over my Donors (friends) baby, he is the cutest little thing!



Gizzle said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Here I am, back from my fact-finding trip, and thought I would just drop in to say hello before bed-time... Sadly, my mission was rather fruitless. The only thing I was able to discover was that even though sometimes it feels like the whole world is pregnant, it is just an illusion, and that 50% of all cases are due to beer bellies or trapped wind. However, it* is * true that the Crouch End branch of Starbucks is full of yummy mummies and is best given a wide birth, I mean berth, or is it girth??


Your post really made me laugh!  I love the fact that your survey found that 1/2 were beer guts, sounds good to me, makes me sleep soundly in my bed at night!!!!!    I went past a primary school the other day walking the dog, and the mothers with the tots looked around the same age as me, it felt good, although it might have been sheer exhaustion that they looked that rough, and they were infact in their 20's!!! 

I do hope you girls are okay too, hows the injecting going Cotswold girl? Where does hubby inject, if you don't mind me asking? Was thinking of my DH he said he'd do them in me bum at weekends, but I'm not sure this is the right place, and I wouldn't let him near my thigh again!!!!!  

Well got to go and get dressed, get supplies if we are going to be snowed in next week!!!!! 

Hope you have wonderful weekends, with lots of snowmen!

emps


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps,

Sorry your clinic's giving you conflicting info - not what you need when you're stressed. I'm sure it will all work out in the end    

Once I'd downregged I got switched to 0.25 of burselin a day from 0.50 so reckon your nurse is right. Great to know the Drs are so knowledgeable (not)  

There's hope for all of us if the primary school you passed is anything to go by  

Hubby does my injections in my tummy - more fat so less pain  

Gizzle - I'd definately Starbucks a wide berth uh girth. Get back to Asdas it won't be so depressing! When are you going to start tx again?

CG xxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi Cotswold Girl,

I have already changed my mind about hubby and injections and I don't want him anywhere near me, well not with a needle anyway!    I hope yours are going in okay now?

Had my first hot flush yesterday at the tills in Sainsbury's   , I've never packed so quick in my life!!!!! 

Start on the Progynova tomorrow and the 0.25 of burselin   for the next 12/13 days, seems like it's now all starting!  Keep getting too stressed about the clinic though, got to calm myself, or the last 6 months of accupunture have been a waste!

hope you are having a great weekend
happy jabbing!

emps

x


----------



## drownedgirl

HI all, CG hope the jabs aren;t too bad.

Empty2 - your donor is a friend? Mine too (28 yo and has a son same age as my DS plus a 1 yo DD)

We got the all clear on DP's hep C so now waiting for the clinic say yes, then we can set our dates for May hopefully. Seems really close now.


----------



## Empty2

Hi drownedgirl,

Has your friend donated before or is this her first time?  Aren't some people amazing, my donor is the same age too and has a little one! 

It's really good news about your DP's results.

Wishing you lots of     for a yes from the Clinic!

emps


----------



## drownedgirl

Empty2 said:


> Has your friend donated before or is this her first time? Aren't some people amazing, my donor is the same age too and has a little one!


No, she hasn't. I was looking into going to Russia, and she offered! Amazing, hmm?


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps,

Probably a wise move not letting your DH near you after that 3 stab incident   You don't have many more to go now anyway and guess you've got the technique to a T.  I keep thinking I should have a go but can't bring myself to look at the needles when they go into me. Also if they hurt - which occasionally do I don't think I could carry on! DH is supposed to be on a stag night in mid April so I may have to pluck up the courage and do one to see if I can as he may not be back in time the next day to give me them at the normal time. Not sure either that I can trust a man with a hangover and large needle  

Drowned Girl - I hope you get your dates through from the clinic really soon. All the waiting drives you  

Jabs not going too bad so far thanks although the bruises are starting to appear. I suppose the one advantage of having a middle aged tum is there are slightly more choices of where to inject - so will be moving the injection spots around a bit to give some of the bruises a chance to fade a little.

Emps those hot flushes are a bit of a nightmare, I've noticed the last couple of days that I'm getting red blotchy skin on my neck from time to time. Had one the other day in work that looked like a large love bite on my neck - spent the next couple of hours feeling really self conscious which prob didn't help   

Anyway must go now as need to fit in a trip to the gym before tucking into my roast dinner (we eat late in our house), 

CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls!

Down to the 0.25 of burselin, so quite happy, although by mistake I did inject 0.20 and then had to do the other 0.05 minutes later so therefore am really bruised!!!!  Will be quicker to do when I get the measurement right! 

drownedgirl, 
Yes my friend offered when she found out we were booked for Cape Town, she said if it's not successful she wanted to donate on our return. We were then finding info on Russia and she said she wanted to do it again, I was very reluctant and I was the one who needed talking around this time, worrying about the risks she was taking. She said she wants us to have the over powering feelings when holding our own baby, that's what she says is amazing! She says she knows how lucky she is and how blessed she is with their little one! Aren't we blessed with friends like these! 

Cotswold Girl,
I know what you mean about self injecting, I was terrified of the injections, I shook from head to foot with the first one, it took me over an hour to pluck the courage up to do it!  I had to get on with it as there was no one else and I'm still very nervous 3 weeks later!!  
Somehow a hangover and the thought of handling a needle don't bode well. I do hope you figure out some way to do it, couldn't you rope in a friend to stay or a relative and drop the bomb shell 10 minutes before the injection is due, this way they haven't got too much time to think about it?!!!!   
The things we put ourselves through!!!

My neck is swollen at the moment, have had an underactive thyroid since the age of 17 and on thyroxine. When trying for a family at 30 it was discovered that my thyroid was now OK and my pituitary was playing up! Having regular bloods done but may go in this week to get it check as swallowing is a bit restrictive, don't know if it's all the stressing I'm doing with the clinic?

Anyway must go and do the washing up now, had a big meal to do today and everyone came bearing gifts, which was lovely!

emps

*update: Tuesday - My 'Angel' donor  started her injections today and is taking it all in her stride (unlike me!), and I cancelled my appointment at the doctors as my neck is completely normal again.  
Our builder rang last night (who we have been chasing since October) he is going to start work at our house Monday,(  for 3 months) just when we get another four legged friend to stay while her family are on their holidays....what fun!
   *


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps, 

What a star your donor is, it brought tears to my eyes reading your post about what she said to you when she offered her help.

So pleased your neck is ok now   I didn't like the sound of it and was going to ask you if you'd seen the dr yet.

Builders, dog sitting and IVF - you don't do things by half. At least it will take your mind off the next stage of your treatment and the 2 week wait  

Good idea about inviting someone to stay the night - would give them a bit of a surprise me in my PJs asking to be injected  

CG xxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Up at 4.15 this morning again, just woke up and was wide awake!      Having terrible indigestion at bed time and then this, and only been on the progynova a few days!    Just reading the side effects, always a good thing to do..not, and there is nothing about waking you up at the crack of dawn!  

Yes Cotswold Girl we are getting a great deal of things happening right now, dare not put the builders off though or we may be waiting till next October and its a 3 month job (should have started Oct' 06), also had an email yesterday and have my US family coming over in July / August to stay too!  

I was hoping to at least be able to clean the bricks off after demolishion of the garage before the 2ww, which will be only a matter of 1-2 weeks away.  Have been busy decorating the half that I can and emptying the garage etc.  Getting nervous and excited at the same time...maybe this is what is keeping me up!

Spoke to my donor again and she is sailing through the treatment, .............am I just a wuss, I have even had to change shampoo as I am coming out in blemishes and face is swelling with it!   yes looks like that!
She too has builders coming in this weekend and so is probably staying with us for a few days to let the dust settle there!  I know if she gets me to do her injecting I'll die   but she does seem to be flying through it all, she'll probably try to wind me up asking as a joke, knowing I'm such a coward!   

Anyway have you found someone gullible to stay yet to inject?  

speak soon
emps


----------



## Gizzle

Hello girls

Emps - no, you're not a wuss, just a sensitive little   Glad your neck is better now.  

CG - hope all's going well with your injections.  

My AF started yesterday, which was earlier than expected, so I'm back on the programme, hooray!  I went to the Lister today to have an FSH blood test.  I've never actually had one done there, so it will be interesting to see if things have stayed the same since my last test before joining the Lister.  I'm hoping that acu and vits will have kept things down a bit.  Feeling a little bit less hopeful this time around...

Gizzle x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Gizzle - great news that your AF has arrived and you can get started. Hopefully you'll feel a lot more positive when your FSH results are back     

Emps - sorry the progynova is causing problems and hope've slept better since the the other night. I expect it's excitement as well as the effects of the drugs   

Agree you don't want to put the builders off for anything. It's probably a good thing your donor is sailing through the treatment - you'd only feel guilty if she was having worse effects than you  

Have a good weekend,

CG xxx


----------



## Gizzle

Hi ladies
Just a quickie... I'm having a mini-panic...
When I phoned the clinic yesterday for my FSH result, I was told it was 0.8 - that can't be right, can it?  I'm really confused as, now I think about it, the only blood test I've ever had at the Lister was to check my estradiol level (whatever that is, sorry I'm still so ignorant about a lot of issues concerning fertility) during my stimming period.  It was a bit low so they upped by Gonal F dosage.    I've never had FSH or LH or anything else tested there before.  Maybe it's because I came to them with a pretty concise medical history from the Whittington - my 2 earlier FSH readings had been 11.9 and 8.8 respectively.  I requested the FSH test myself as I wanted to see if the combination of acupuncture, vits and healthy living has had a positive outcome at all.  Do you think the clinic is being a bit slack in not testing me or am I worrying unnecessarily?  I did seem to respond OK to the drugs during my first cycle before it was abandoned.
When I commented to the nurse that this reading seemed odd, she said it was difficult to get a proper reading for FSH in isolation without checking for the other levels. (It was Day 2 of AF, by the way).  I was offered a more expansive test but it was way more expensive so I refused it.  Would that have been more sensible?
I've been looking up really low FSH levels on the net (OK, maybe not a clever thing to do) and it doesn't look good.  Something about secondary ovarian failure...
Maybe they've just made a mistake at the lab?
If anybody can shed some light on this I'd be really grateful.
Gizzle x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Gizzle,

Try not to worry, I'm sure the fact you responded well during your last cycle is a far better indicator of how well you'll get on this cycle.     

Have you been taking any drugs to down reg? If so perhaps the low reading is due to this, I think the drugs suppress your bodies natural instinct to prepare for ovulation - that way when you start the stimming drugs the clinic has control of your cycle. If you haven't been down regging perhaps you should phone the clinic again on Monday and speak to a dr. Hopefully they can then reassure you that's all well. I'm sure if they were concerned they'd have told you or insisted you go in for other tests.

Try not to read too much into all the stuff you can read on the internet, the Lister has a good reputation so I'm sure they'd tell you if they thought there was a problem.

Take care,   

CG xxx


----------



## Gizzle

Hi CG

You are the voice of reason! I spoke to a nurse today and she confirmed that they had already performed the test twice as the result was so odd, but it definitely was 0.8 and I was drugfree at the time -although have started the pill subsequently.  I feel a bit silly now for only having FSH done, I really should have had the full compliment but didn't realise the implications of isolating FSH at the time.  

Thanks for your support   and I hope everything's going OK for you.  

Gizzle x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Gizzle, Really pleased everything is ok. It's easier to be the voice of reason when your not the one who gets a worrying result! I'm sure you'll be returning the favour before my treatment has finished.  

How long do you have to stay on the pill? Do you start the stimming drugs after that? Sorry to be dense but on the protocol I'm on you DR for 3 weeks then go on to different drugs to stimulate your ovaries - all in all a 5-6 ish week process depending how you respond at each hurdle err stage. Boy am I wishing the time away at the moment! I'm feeling completely exhausted now, AF seems to be about to start (at long last) but either way I've still got to stay on the DR injections til at least next Wednesday.   Roll on the stimming drugs I need some oestrogen now ... Even had a tearful few minutes in front of the acupuncturist on Saturday - felt such an   I know it's the drugs but she was only asking me how I was   

Emps - How are you doing? I take it you've been busy as we haven't heard from you. Hope the builders aren't causing too much distruption. 

CG xxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi Girls! 

I am so sorry I haven't been in touch, sorry that you had a panic Gizzle with your FSH levels and that Cotswold girl was the voice of reason!    sorry I wasn't there for you also. 

It's really hard when you get in a stew about the things, we are all bright intelligent women and suddenly a few of these drugs are in our system and we are reduced to rubble       .... a bit like my house at the moment...yes the builders are in!

Hows the injecting going CG, I went without the EMLA cream (while DH was around) just to see if I could manage without buying a 5th tube.  Used mayo out of the fridge (or rather just the cold jar on my skin!), just a panic attack over injecting happened but the pain wasn't any worse! 

We had visitors all weekend and a nine month old that kept the whole house awake all Saturday night.....zzzzzzzzzzzzz!  Still tired but now have a stinking cold and been up since 3am, washing and cleaning the utility.....where the builders will come in, why I don't know, as a few hours from now it will be in a right state again!    Still having trouble sleeping, can get off immediately but wake up most the time at 3?   

Good news from my donor though she has 4 follicles on each side, her dose has been increased and we both have scans on Thursday.  Poor thing she was reluctant to tell me how many she has because we got 19 last time, but I think that they over stimed her last time anyway.  We are over the moon of course and she was relieved too when she saw our reaction. 

Anyway Dh has just emailed, always worry about this early morning journey, he says the fog is dire but there are still maniacs doing 90+ out there!   

Hope all you girls out there are keeping well

emps


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Evening Ladies  

Emps - For a moment I thought you'd actually decided to use mayo instead of EMLA cream   If I were you I'd give up cleaning with the builders in, afraid the best attitude is to try to live with the dirt! Having had the builders in myself, now is not the time to be houseproud   I hope you're donor's follies are coming along nicely. Guess EC must be very close now you must be getting nervous and excite, hope all is going well          

My AF arrived yesterday at long last - one of the very few times I've been glad to see it arrive   Hoping that DR test on Tuesday is ok so I can start stimming on Thursday. 

CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi Girls, 

Very confused as I emailed in first thing this morning and just logged on and my message has gone? 

Anyway this was it, lucky I copied and pasted eh  :

Went Thursday for our scans, my donor has got a magnificent amount of follies 19!!! superb after only having 8, 2 days earlier?
They are very happy with my lining (excellent really...but don't want to brag or anything!!!)

I also mentioned about my neck being swollen (maybe down to the sickness bug or stress from the clinic, having had a few problems with them). Anyway Dr L came in and said 'underactive thyroid is bad for baby'. This morning I have been for bloods, awaiting results. If under active again even slightly they are going to refuse to let us go on with fresh, they said it 'would be unethical'!!!!!  All eggs would be instead taken to 2pm embryos and frozen! 
Waiting this afternoon for results, will let you know the out come, devastated at moment.

Anyway eventually got results from the bloods back, about 5.30, and yes my thyroid is underactive slightly and I am going on thyroxine from tomorrow. We can also continue with treatment, but I feel like I've been through the ringer!  

Brill news about your AF CG, good luck for Tuesdays test     it's all happening now, won't be long before Gizzles back on board!    

Getting knowhere cleaning so have given up. Frightened myself the other night as I walked in the bedroom and there was the mayo from that mornings jab, I thought ...only for a moment...that we had burglars in and they had taken it upstairs to snack on while nicking my jewels (I should be so lucky- having jewels I mean!)  

We are back tomorrow for my donors scan and hopefully we will find out then when EC will be  will let you know!

Take care, have a fab weekend
emps


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps what a day. Glad things are sorted now and that you didn't have to wait any longer for them to give you the go ahead. 19 follies is great - quite a difference since the last scan. Sounds like EC is very close now - hope all goes well tomorrow         

Try and have a rest before EC & ET, 

Love & luck CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi Cotswold Girl,

No more burselin , no more burselin , no more burselin , no more burselin , no more burselin ,no more burselin , no more burselin ,no more burselin , no more burselin ,

Egg collection is Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I'll be baby sitting and then giving my wonderful donor loads of TLC!

My ET is due Sunday at the blastocyst stage, hope the thyroxine now kick in, in time!

 for your for tests on Tuesday too!


----------



## Gizzle

Hello Girls
Well, things are moving along - it's all getting very exciting.  19 is tremendous! Hope they're all yummy and you can have some for the freezer.  DH and I went to the 'Vitality' Show at Olympia today; bit of a joke really as we still managed to eat naughty things and weren't very 'vital' at all...  
Emps, I've got everything crossed for you.  Thank goodness no more injections, you must be very relieved.
CG, good luck for Tuesday.  I've got my baseline scan on Thursday so can hopefully start sniffing shortly afterwards.  
Work is getting really busy now, and tomorrow somebody new is joining us.  I think I may have mentioned her previously.  She's young, tall, blonde, stick thin and oh, yes... 14 weeks pregnant.  Oh joy.  
Am looking forward to a nice, cosy night in front of the telly.  I'm wondering if I'll be able to get away with watching Celebrity Wife Swap - DH hates it with a passion but it looks a real, juicy one!
Gizzle x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Gizzle


Gizzle said:


> Work is getting really busy now, and tomorrow somebody new is joining us. I think I may have mentioned her previously. She's young, tall, blonde, stick thin and oh, yes... 14 weeks pregnant. Oh joy.


 I feel an instant dislike to your new work colleague already - bet she's really nice too!  So you'll be joining the roller coaster really soon 

Emps - I hope EC went well today and you've got some nice little embies dividing as we speak.     

CG xxxxx


----------



## Gizzle

Yup, she's nice.  Although, I also hear she's a bit of a man's girl... Kept sneaking looks at her tum for signs of baby bulge but nothing yet.  She was wearing a pair of jeans today that I would have struggled to get into aged 12.  I'm going to have to get control of myself or this could turn into an obsession...I'm not usually this weird!!
Is your DR test/scan tomorrow? Hope all goes well. Wishing you lots of  
Emps, been thinking about you today. I suppose you've been looking after your donor and her little baby.  What news on the embies??
Oops, been told off by DH so bedtime, methinks. Goodnight y'all.
Gizzle xxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Just had word from the clinic

15 embryo's made it over night, 7 they are freezing as 2pm embryos and 8 will go on to blastocyst.  I have now got to ring each morning to see how they are doing, so keeping my fingers crossed!  

My donor is doing well and getting lots of pampering so cannot stay on for long!  Still frazzled after looking after her 9 month old yesterday, was fully in control and organised (actually thought it was a sinch )till lunch time then the whole day went to pot and the lounge looked like a bomb had hit it!  I think the realisation of how our lives (hopefully) could change has hit DH like a jack hammer!!!!!!!   

Wishing you luck today CG and you too Gizzle for Thursday, it's all go this week isn't it!   
Gizzle re: blonde, it's your hormones up the chute love, I bet a few months down the line you will be comparing baby photo's!        

Speak later

emps
xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps - 15 embies, what a result, well done.    Can't imagine the stress of waiting to hear how they've got on every morning. Sending you all your embies loads of positive vibes      Glad you're getting some practise in on the childcare front it could be you very soon    

Hi Gizzle -14 weeks and no bulge no wonder you're obsessed with her stomach hun   
Maybe she'll grow on you one way or the other... 

I had a scan today which was cyst free thankfully but the nurse did spot some fluid near my left tube so I'm just hoping that isn't going to cause any hitches. I've been asked to phone tomorrow to find out if DR bloods ok and what if anything they need to do about the fluid   Last cycle the consultant said he thought it was scar tissue on the tube showing as fluid but will have to wait and see if he's still of the same opinion I guess.

Night all,

CG xxxx


----------



## Gizzle

Hi Girls
Emps - what a result! Bless those little embies...   
CG - Thank goodness you're cyst free but hope tomorrow brings positive news from the clinic about the fluid.    (By the way, I currently look more pregnant than the blonde one and that's the last thing I'm gonna say...)
Have just watched a programme on BBC1 about couples with huge age gaps - ie. the women being up to 40 years older than their men.  I have to say it made for pretty uncomfortable viewing if only because similar age gaps in reverse are acceptable.  I guess it's still a pretty significant taboo though.  
Anyway, good night girls and hope to hear good news from both of you tomorrow.
Gizzle x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls!

Been thinking about you all day CG,       have you got any more info on your bloods and the fluid on the scan yet?

I'm off now to acupuncture and DH has booked me in for a massage on Friday morning for my birthday!  Yep I know my birthdays Thursday but he wanted one too  and has booked the next massage table to me!    Shame he didn't want the experience of the burselin too!!!  

Rang earlier about our little embies [email protected] cell, [email protected] and [email protected] cell - you'll get bored of me by Sunday as they want me to ring up all week!!!!  

Gizzle - good luck for tomorrows baseline scan and remember 'blonde one' is only going to get bigger!  

emps
xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi,

Just a quickie from me. Clinic confirmed that I've down-regged and can start stimming tomorrow    I probably could have confirmed that myself today as I was nearly in tears during the 6 o'clock news when they announced that the crew were being released by Iran and have had a good old DR headache all day  

Don't think you're boring us with news on your little embies Emps, have been wondering how they were getting on. Hope they all keep dividing nicely    

Gizzle - I look about 4 months pregnant and have done for the past 2 years! Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

CG xxx


----------



## ladydee

Hi to Cotsworld Girl and any other Elites out there lurking, 

CG, just wanted to say super news that you are ready to start stimming. I have placed the baton in your hand so good luck for this cycle. I do hope you are one of the lucky ones this cycle. 

Anyone else, good luck to all Elites, it is possible for us.


I am sending you all some 

     

So I hope to hear some good news soon.


Once again, thanks for all your support.

Ladydee


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls!

Brilliant news CG!  

We just want a report back from Gizzle with good news now!  

I've checked on my embies today :3 @ 8 cell, 2 @ 7 cells, 1 @ 6, 1 @ 5, [email protected] cells!  Still on for Transfer on Sunday!

Builders have clocked off now till Tuesday so quite relaxed now (eating birthday cake  ) and looking forward to putting my feet up at the weekend!    

emps
xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Ladydee, It's lovely to hear from you, how are you doing? We've missed you. I hope you're are enjoying your tx free time  

Emps - it sounds like those embies are doing very well. Glad the builders are off for a few days, I'm sure you could do with the house to yourselves and a chance to chill out a bit before and after ET. Not long now    

Gizzle - I hope things went well at your scan today.

Have been out for a lovely meal tonight with DH and a friend. Looking forward to 4 days off and a good excuse for some chocolate.....Started stimming today - scan on Friday 13th to check progress  

Love and luck to all,

CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Welcome back Ladylee too! Watch out CG I'm sure Gizzle is catching you up now!   Good luck with the stims. Got someone other than DH to do your jab yet when he's away?

    

Since yesterday been on a downer from the clinic as they are saying they cannot sedate me on Sunday because of staffing, been quite distraught, have terrible trouble with Embryo Transfer, dreading it(they never mentioned this last Monday)! Uterus is uni-cornate, too bloody small and lopsided in other words, I'd rather have my eyeballs popped out fried and popped back in!  

Then I get another call this morning (Fri)to say that we are now booked in for Saturday morning as the embies are doing so well!!!!!!!!! Been frantically spring cleaning! Know its bad but in a right state about sedation (or lack of it). They will give me tablets to take and I'll let you know if they are worth it, sorry rattling on about this but very frightened, came around *during* the saline solution test they did a few months ago and was in absolute agony! 

Anyway going to watch the rest of Starskey and Hutch with DH, who's just been in with his knitted brow!  

speak in a couple of days!

Love
emps

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps,

Sorry to hear the clinic has messed you about yet again and that you won't be able to have any sedation. Really hope things go well for you hun    

     

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Gizzle

Hi Girls
Happy Easter to you all.
Oh lordy Emps, I hope you will be OK today. Just be brave sweetie: and don't go frying your eyeballs, you'll need them later to look at your beautiful bubs  
You next CG, so glad everything seems to be OK.  Hope your stimming goes well.  Started sniffing yesterday and I've already forgotten it twice   Forgot how nice it tastes as it trickles down the back of your throat.  Ah yes, and those headaches...
Hello Ladydee, welcome to you - hope you're having a nice Easter.
I'm off to acupuncuture this afternoon and just finding lots of little things to do so that I can avoid tackling the mountain of chores that are building up.  DH off to see Arsenal, I might have a go at his Easter egg in his absence.  Well, serves him right...
Gizzle x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,


Wishing all you girls out there lots of      vibes. Hope you all got in the sun over the Easter Weekend, and it's bought your freckles out too?  Thanks for your positive thoughts girls and Gizzle take that sniffing seriously      !

Well the embryo transfer went painfully (cryed all the way through it), but well  .  on Saturday in the end, eyeballs still intact!!!!!

Have one little blasto on board!  Feeling every little pain.  Already had bleed on first day and tonight clear liquid?  Have terrible back pain over left hip....sorry can't point it out!   Also bladder not feeling to bright        Trying to stay positive but a bit zonked still, as on steroids too. 

All of the 7 others perished though over night, so even more nervous, how can so many fail?

Will post again when I'm not so mardy arsed!   Off back to bed now, night night.

emps


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps,

Hope you're taking it easy hun. Really pleased you've got your little embie on board - it must be a little fighter  Sending you and baby emps lots of  and      

Those aches and pains could be the stress of the ET - if it was a painful transfer you were probably tensed up for much of the time before, during and after. Try not to worry, you'll hopefully be feeling loads better tomorrow. I the meantime here's a cyber hug, cos it sounds like you need one   

Gizzle - shame you can't get a strawberry or chocolate flavoured sniffer - they'd make a fortune.   Much as I hate injections I think I prefer them to the taste of the syranel   How was DH's Easter Egg?  

Hasn't the weather been glorious  I hope it lasts... Emps - I only have to look at the sun to get more freckles! That is the downside of it being   We went to see my new nephew today (he's 5 weeks old and gorgeous). DH and I had a cuddle which was
lovely. Stimming injections going ok so far - DH now a dab hand which helps!

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Gizzle

Hello ladies

Emps, hope you've had a better day today. You sounded so down yesterday - hope you've been able to rest and recover from the trauma of your ET. Wishing you lots and lots of sticky vibes (where's the thingy, I can't see it anywhere!). Anyway, here's a hug and a kiss in the meantime  

Well, Easter seems like a long time ago. I was at work yesterday, so it was pretty much over by the weekend. CG - DH's egg was very good - it was a white one (organic of course!) but he came home in a bad mood because of the footie. A hole in his egg didn't help matters... Glad that your stimming is going well. Cor, your DH must be a bit nimble fingered. I wouldn't let mine anywhere near me with a needle. He is possibly the most accident-prone, clumsy boy I know so he has managed to escape injection duty, lucky him. I'll be back on them on Friday, yippee! Are you taking any other supplements? I'm taking Marilyn Glenville multivits and have a whey protein mix to take during stimming. Who knows if any of it helps!

Oh dear, just seen the news that the Court of European Rights have ruled against Natalie Evans' appeal to use her frozen embryos. That's an incredibly difficult dilemma. I think prior to having my own fertility issues, I would have agreed with the court ruling and felt sympathetic to her ex partner's considerations. Now, I just can't help feeling complete empathy with her desire to be a mother. Poor woman.

By the way, the tall blonde pregnant one is *still* wearing her skinny jeans... As for me, I daren't go on the scales...

Gizzle x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls!

CG...I think I may have double back flipped off the bed after egg transfer, being so traumatised by it all!  
Or we could just put it down to my age, still giving me problems.......   !!!!!!  

Love the chocolate flavoured nasal spray idea too, I also wish the cyclogest pessaries had a nice bouquet, especially after causing so much flatulence!   

Don't know how you count what is day 1 yet, I know 10yrs down the line and I still can't remember!   My transfer was Sat 7th (Day 1?)  if so this is now Day 7.  Sadly yesterday I started bleeding, light but constant and all day today too.  Trying to keep legs hoisted on the bed above head, not letting my little embie out without a fight!  (Just climbed back out of bed to let you know!)

Having lots of pampering, although everyone is getting a little concerned over my panic about running out of wild bird seed (don't worry the birds now have some!), afterall this is when they are working their hardest to start a family too!    I have now an insight into the winter of my days, an old lady, with a worn out cardi feeding the pigeons, with dreadlocks where I can't even be bothered to brush my hair...very much like I look at the moment!

anyway trying hard to stay positive and hoping all you girls are doing the same, have a great weekend!

emps


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps,

Sending you loads of    hun. I really hope the bleeding isn't anything to worry about.    and you aren't doing yourself another injury keeping those legs around your ears     I'm sure I've read elsewhere that some women do bleed and go on to get a BFP so try to stay positive    That cyclogest is   I'm really not looking forward to that part of the 2ww - neither is my DH   This IVF lark doesn't make for a very lady like and dignified route to pregnancy does it   I still remember the embarrasment of that flatulence from last time around!

Gizzle - I'm struggling to warm to your skinny pregnant colleague...does the girl not eat, let alone eat for 2!? I have been just in case for years   I've been taking pregnacare, some Vit E, Coenzyme Q10, Zinc and until yesterday baby aspirin. I've decided to drop the aspirin as I asked my clinic today if they recommended it and the nurse said no as it can lead to bleeding at EC. Didn't have the heart to say to her oh I've been taking it so just hope a few days aspirin free will do the trick.

At my scan today they found 9-11 follies. 2 were small and may not contain an egg but the others seem to be going the right way. After a nervous couple of hours wait I found out this afternoon that I'm to go in for EC on Tuesday morning   So only one more night of Puregon to go and then it's the old trigger injection on Sunday evening. I've got some acupuncture booked for Monday afternoon which should help calm me down ahead of Tuesday. All of a sudden this cycle seems to have gone really quickly    

Anyone else struggling with a mushy brain? I went to book my car in for a service today and got the week wrong! Going to feel such a wally ringing them tomorrow to make it a week later...I know they'll think "typical woman" but I'm not usually so scatty!

Take care all,

CG xxx


----------



## Gizzle

Hello girls
Emps, hope you've been OK today.  Sincerely hope you've combed your hair.  And changed your cardi.  One must maintain standards, y'know...    I was reading lots of 2WW posts last night and it does seem that light bleeding can happen.  Hope all's well with you... sending you lots of     as ever.  Not that I'm an expert, but if your ET day was last Saturday, and it was a little blasto, doesn't that put you further into your 2WW??
CG, what a lovely number of follies.  It really does seem to have come around quickly.  Hope everything will be OK for you.     Bet your DH will be pleased to relinquish his injecting duties.  By the way, the skinny pregnant one brings in her own (very healthy) lunch.  She doesn't snack between meals and she looks pretty amazing.  (Can you just imagine me, sneaking side-long glances at her from behind my computer...) I, on the other hand, might as well stick my head in a feeding trough without coming up for air.  I'm going through a really bad food phase and can't seem to stop.  I think it must be stress.  I'm really busy at work, and my heart doesn't feel totally into this treatment if I'm honest.  I need to get more positive, I know.
This morning I had to go to the Lister to get some more drugs as I'd got dangerously low.  I thought I'd ask a nurse what she thought of my swollen feet and ankles and her face said it all    She told me to rest with my feet up, and take myself off to A&E if they start to hurt.  Perhaps I should have told her that, despite my small frame, I've got really hefty calves and ankles anyway (think less Posh Spice, more Hilary Clinton) but her face was a picture.  Hopefully, they'll go back to normal size soon - well, normal for me...
Enjoy the rest of this lovely weekend.
Gizzle x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls!

Just going to bed after a lovely day under the tree reading my book and feeling very full after our barbi, hope all you girls out there had such a successful day too!      
Still got that bit of a bleed, did read on 2WW and it is pink/brown, but does it last 3 days?  Have stopped aspirin (a recommended addition to my drug stock by the clinic), did that immediately, and been telling little one he's not going anywhere!  Water infection gone, with cranberry juice but now have thrush, worried about usual treatment so wondering if to send DH out tomorrow for natural yogurt...that'll be OK won't it?  
DH says I can test Thursday (thats when he's back), tablet form of sedation obviously kicked in when they told us at the clinic after ET as all I remember is getting off the bed there and getting into bed here. 

CG you are doing brilliant!    and will be thinking of you on Tuesday!  I don't know what I would have done without my acupuncture, with all the stress with the clinic this time, I would have been in a mental asylum I think!  Talking of mushy brains...when I had the first bleed the builder who is 60 rang and I started sobbing uncontrollably down the phone to him, he is a bit deaf too and couldn't make out what I was on about and though it was to do with the build, I still haven't faced him yet and DH has had to explain my 'heightened state' as I was so embarrassed, now keep dodging behind the curtains like a recluse!

Gizzle I am getting worried about you and your fascination for 'skinny pregnant blonde', you have got to snap out of this, before the big drugs start    I don't want to see on the BBC 6 O'Clock News a distressing scene of a woman being arrested    after dangling a skinny body out of an office window because her hormones had kicked in!  

anyway hope all you girls out there are rested      sending you all


----------



## Gizzle

Hi ladies
Just a quickie to say... 
Emps, hope you're OK and CG, good luck for EC tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.
Gizzle x


----------



## Empty2

Hi Gizzle and CG,

Have a  , 


but have still been bleeding, so am waiting to see if I can get bloods done at the clinic.

shaking as I write!

emps!


----------



## daisyg

Hi Empty2,

Congratulations on your bfp!  Hope you are able to get your bloods done.  Just a note - can you get your progesterone levels checked as well as your beta?  Bleeding in pregnancy is very common, but low progesterone could be an issue and it would be good to eliminate it or increase your progesterone.

Wishing you good luck

Daisy
x


----------



## Empty2

Brilliant Daisy!

Thanks have an apointment at 12 and will ask for that too!


emps!


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps,

Well done you           

That's fantastic news. I hope the blood checks go ok and you get a good strong result   

Take things easy and enjoy   I'm so pleased for you - after all this time you so deserved it to work. 

   

Love,

CG xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Gizzle,

I hope your ankles aren't giving you any more problems. My fingers seem to have swollen this time round - have had to take my wedding ring off   as it was tight before due to the extra weight I've been carrying around   No longer the slender person I was when I got married   

How's your obsession with the skinny pregnant blonde - haven't spotted you on the news yet dangling her out of the window. Hope the the sniffing is going ok. Are you getting a taste for that horrible stuff yet and any news on when you can start stimming?

Well, I had 4 eggs collected yesterday and got the all important call this morning to say 2 of the 4 had fertilised - what a relief   As I've only got 2 the clinic has recommended a day 2 transfer so I'm in for ET tomorrow at 0900. Now hoping the final 2 make it through the rest of today and tonight and keep on dividing ok.  

Love CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Oh CG!

Sorry been so self consumed! 

*Good luck for today, will be thinking of you!*
Sending you   

  

emps


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi,

Just to let you know my ET went ok fine today. I've now got 2 "nice" embryos on board  

Very relieved to have made it this far. Now for the 2ww and the cyclogest side effects  


Emps - you're entitled to be a bit self absorbed hope all's well and bloods were ok.    

Love, CG xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Empty

Congratulations on your BFP!!

You must be     !!

I've been keeping an eye out for your news even though I haven't posted you much.
Well done and hope your blood test brings even better news.

CG, so glad your ET went ok, have posted you on the 'usual' board!

Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls!

CG - Just you put your feet up now, or else    Well done!   

Sending you loads of     and sticky vibes on your  

Thank you MrsBunny for your well wishes! It has been a right royal rollercoaster though!  On Wednesday after my pee stick was a positive,  had a blood test done (has I had been bleeding again on Monday) and the hcg was 215, the clinic doctor said she thought I may have miscarried as it was so low (she said it should have been 900/1,000).  I was devastated    so I went onto Peer Support to ask if anyone had carried on from this point, and thank god I did!  All the girls were cheering me up saying the count was quite normal   so DH rang again and was told yes it was a good result!  Have just had second results back and they have now doubled to 521 and the Doctor was pleased with that too!!!!!!  I cannot believe a fertility clinic Doctor could have got this so wrong!


Anyway going to go and chill, already in big knickers and a wedgie under my bump...can you believe it.....CG it's them blooming cyclogest!  Wishing you all a wonderful, sunny weekend!

emps!


----------



## Gizzle

Hi Girls
Well Emps, I couldn't be happier for you on your . It's such good news, and really encouraging for the rest of us. Now you just make sure you take it easy and look after yourself and junior. Big  to you.
CG, wishing you lots of sticky vibes during your 2ww. I've got everything crossed for you. When is your testing day?
My ankles are much better thanks, they're now back to XL as opposed to XXXL, (well, I can't have brains *and* trim little ankles now, can I? ) I started stimming on Fri 13th  (tee hee, I love that blue fella!) but have had 2 pretty depressing scans so far, the last one being today. Nothing much going on in there sadly. The nurse wanted me to change drugs and I had a mild flip out as I've just bought a pile of Gonal F. Then, to calm me down she suggested I think about abandoning the cycle. Not the right thing to say to me , especially as I had to abandon the previous one. Finally, I saw a consultant who calmed me down a bit and booked me in for a scan on Tuesday, so maybe things will have started to happen by then. 
CG, you'll be pleased to know that the tall, skinny, pregnant one is growing on me. She's actually very sweet and she makes me laugh. I'm a sucker for anyone who makes me laugh. So no dangling out the window for now.
Have a lovely weekend girls.
Gizzle xxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi Girls,

CG  You have still got your feet up haven't you or else    !

Start drinking full fat milk (even as a milk shake or in something else) if you aren't already, got confused over the pineapple juice, but was on it till the first bleed (which we all now know was the implantation   ) but now on a Brazil nut a day.  I did all the time keep feeling my AF was on her blooming way, but as long as you keep saying it's the cyclogest taking to the dodgems around my bowel and imagine them having a great time....should I be writing this, do you think?    Also the sore()()'s come and go, (I didn't have this at all on one of my pregnancies).  But keep relaxing, and don't feel guilty about putting your feet up, I was lying down for at least an hour every afternoon (was awake from 4 onwards every morning mind ) and rubbing and talking to my 'portly pot' even when I knew I was bleeding.  The acupuncturist has really helped with teaching me to get back to keeping calm, after being in such a state when speaking to the clinic!


Right Gizzle, hubby still on the pumpkin seeds?   and them feet need lifting up in the evening too!  Are you drinking enough.....I don't mean Chardonnay either !  I remember you had this on your last cycle, maybe it's a side effect...have you read them or thrown them out?  Wishing you loads of     for Tuesday, it will be different again by then!

Speak soon
emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi girls,

Thought I'd take a break from my bed and settee to see how everyone's doing. 

Emps - I can't believe the clinic dr gave you such an awful prediction, thank heavens for FF and your second blood test. So pleased your BFP now confirmed for you hun. Make sure you take it easy and don't worry about the dust and builders - they'll both be gone before too long, just concentrate on you and baby Emps     

My stomach is feeling so full with all this water and cyclogest! Will start drinking more milk though. For some reason I didn't add it in on this cycle (despite telling everyone else they should  ) until after EC. Found there was a limit to how much liquid I could take in as I'd added pineapple juice - feel like I'm sloshing around  

Gizzle - you're probably just a slow starter hun, I hope you get better news at your next scan. Make sure you drink plenty of water, milk and get plenty of rest between now and Tuesday. Sending you and those ovaries some     

Hope you're both enjoying this wonderful weather.

CG XXX


----------



## Gizzle

Hi Girls

What a beautiful day.  Had lovely day out with DH & mum in law who was in town for the day.  Then went to see my auntie in hospital, who has just had very nasty surgery on her spine.  She seemed fairly bright but it will be a slow recovery process for her, poor love  .  Had acupuncture this morning and my therapist attached an electro pulsey type machine to a few of the needles, in order to kick start my ovaries.  It felt very weird indeed but I hope it helps.  

Emps, I'm still smiling about your BFP   although I'm a bit worried about your (.)(.) as your nipples appear to have dropped off - you'll be needing those later.     CG, hope you're right about being a slow starter.  Lots of     to you both.

Gizzle x


----------



## Empty2

Hi Girls,

Hoping I was just adding the fact that my ()()'s needed ..'s.  (.)(.)   There you go!     hope you girls are doing your bit, CG with your feet still up    and nice to see you are on the milk    and Gizzle talking to them follies   ?

Fraid I have a bit of bad news, I miscarried.....after all that.  Bums been propped up in bed on pillows for the last 2 days willing it not to happen.    

Feeling really angry and sad right now, firstly at myself for being such failure and then the clinic for the absolute stress      they have put us through this time, it was diabolical!  

Had blood done today and hcg count has gone down to 128, and have appointment tomorrow at our local Hospital for tests as this is my 4th miscarriage now.  Still can't believe it has happened.

Don't want to mordle, so I'll be off now,

emps


----------



## goldielocks

Empty

So sorry to hear your news..my heart goes out to you

Look after yourself and your DP lots and I hope that you receive some helpful support from the clinic at your appointment 

Don't worry about coming here and being sad - everyone here understands  

Thinking of you


----------



## Gizzle

Hello sweetheart, so sad about your news. Please take care and be good to yourself; you're not a failure.  Sending you and your DH heartfelt hugs.
Gx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps,

I'm so very sorry to read about your loss, it was the last thing I expected to read when I saw your post. It really isn't your fault and you shouldn't blame yourself. I really hope the hospital can help sort out whatever it is that is causing you to miscarry.

Thinking of you and your DH at this sad time.   

Love, 

CG xxxx


----------



## Kelly42

Emps
I am so sorry to hear your news.

Take care of yourself and your DP and definitely do not blame yourself.
Kelly x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Thanks for all your support, I do really appreciate it, DH has had a read too, we are doing ok.   
Thought I'd get a shed load of answers from the hospital but looks like it was 'just one of those things'!  As you know I started with the blood test early on in the pregnancy and on one thread it was suggested I had the progesterone test, this came back quite low, maybe suggesting that this was inevitable?  
Having their poke around today they found a fibroid and cysts on my ovary (felt like a scrap yard, was expecting them to pull out the odd number plate too!     )!  Both which didn't interfere with a pregnancy.  Bloods going down nicely, having more done Monday, but a suspected ectopic it wasn't!  Feeling up and down, more so at the hospital having to sit having a miscarriage with the underaged pregnancies in the waiting room, insult to injury or what.

Anyway a line under that if you please!   Sorry!

Gizzle good luck for Monday, I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you, just have a nice relaxing weekend with all this lovely sunshine! Remember you are going to be joining skinny blonde pregnant lady soon!  
  

CG have you still got your feet up?   We are counting on you to give us all the boost we need!  What day do you test on?      

Wishing everyone out there reading this a lovely weekend. 

emps


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps,

It can't be easy to be told that it's just one of those things. I hope they are going to do every test they can to try and understand what is going on so they can adjust your tx next time around. Wasn't there some mention of your thyroid results being some cause for concern and one time?

Take it easy over the coming weeks hun you've been through alot and need to build yourself up to fight another day. 

You will succeed one way or another I'm sure     

Love and hugs, CG xxx


----------



## Gizzle

Hello Girls
Emps, hope you're doing OK - have been thinking about you lots. 
CG, sending you lots of     for this week.  
My EC is now Tuesday so will keep you posted.
Love 
Gizzle x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Gizzle, Wishing you loads of luck for EC. Hope it goes well    

Emps, I hope you're ok hun. Have been thinking of you.   

Love, CG xxx


----------



## Gizzle

Hi Girls

Just wanted to check in and say that EC went well today and there were 12 mature eggs being ICSI'd this afternoon.  Hopefully tomorrow will bring some good news.

CG, I read your other post and I hope with all my heart that you're wrong and that Thursday will prove that.  Either way, I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of  

Emps, just wanted to say  and hope that you're being good to yourself and resting right now.    

Gizzle x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Oh CG what is going on?  I thought by your replies everything was okay?  I then trawled around to find you are not having  such a good time either at the moment.    If it is any help, I did bleed and thought it was AF and was still pregnant, please, please try and stay positive    .       Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for Thursday.   

                                     

Gizzle brilliant news on them eggs, aren't you the clever one    !  How long for embryo transfer, are you going for blastocyst? 

I'm on auto pilot at the moment, painting everything that doesn't move with sage green paint!    

We had a meeting at the clinic and the Doctor said that maybe there was a problem with the eggs as the other 7 embryo's all stopped dividing once we had the one blastocyst transfered.  This means that the frozen one's may be the same.    We don't know yet if we will try again....probably if funds allow, but it will most likely be Cape Town again, exceptional doctor there who was hands on all the way through the treatment.  I am so disappointed with our clinic this time, we tried to make our grievances in person but were told to put it in writing.  We given a booklet on the complaints procedure.  Reading this is says that if you complain verbally it will be dealt with immediately, funny that, as we complained 3 separate times and it didn't help!   Our treatment only got worse. 

Also very upset as my little tame Robin had been out and about with it's two fledglings and one of them flew into the kitchen window and killed itself at the weekend, I wouldn't mind but they are not the cleanest of windows at the moment, what with the builder being about!  We had already rescued one out of the trench the builders had dug (the dog spotted it)and from a neighbours cat (the Robin came to the window going crazy and I had to rush out to shoo the cat off)!   

If any abroadies could recommend somewhere nearer than Cape Town that also help with a donor   it would be much apreciated.

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Gizzle - well done! What a great number of eggs (you'll have to let me know your secret). 
Really hope they've all fertilised and are dividing nicely     When's ET - good luck if it's soon and hope it went well if you've already had it   

Emps - sorry to hear you had such a disappointing review meeting with your clinic.   Can you complain directly to the HFEA about the clinic? It might be worth a try and if you've no intention of using the clinic again just getting a letter of complaint off about them might make you feel a little better. Have you got family in Cape Town? It's a long way to go for tx but if the consultant you were under was a good one it's probably worth it. You need to feel confident in the people you're putting your faith in. I see from your earlier post that you've got a fibroid and cyst - did the clinic say any more about them? I hope they are small and nothing to worry about. 

Sad news about your friendly robin's fledglings. Glad you managed to save the other one!

I'm afraid it's definately over for me   I don't need a test to tell me that though I'll go through the motions tomorrow anyway. Although I was only spotting on Sunday I had a feeling then that it was the beginning of the end. As the week has progressed my AF has got progressively heavier. Felt completely gutted on Monday but now pretty resigned to the fact it's failed and I'll have to try again. My main concern (apart from the fact I'm getting old   and wukk have to face another round of IVF) is that at EC my consultant mentioned that if this cycle failed I ought to have a hysteroscopy, to see if the fibroid that evaded him during my myomectomy (or returned since) is getting in the way and might need to be removed - oh joy! Really not keen about having that done - but know I'll have to if they recommend it. Main concern is the amount of sick leave I've had over the past 2 years due to 2 ops. I know I shouldn't worry about work but when it's all you've got you do!

Sorry to end on this note. Gizzle looking forward to you bringing some good news back to this thread. 

Take care,

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

CG I am really sorry,    I'm so disappointed for you.   

Being new to the fibroid problems, I don't know what happens, can they remove it?  I was told that mine was outside the uterus (parked next to the numberplate) and was quite small and nothing to get too concerned about.    Still on AF though !  My thyroid tests had come back OK after being put on thyroxine before ET, and although the clinic had tried to stop my treatment,    they admitted last week that it is later when pregnant that problems can occur,   if it was left untreated and remained under-active.  

Will the HFEA do anything about my complaint, as I feel the clinic have already got away with it? 

My little tame Robin is already making another nest, looks really bedraggled now too!  I've moved off sage green paint now on to black    no not to go with the mood     but to paint the stepping stone columns in the wildlife pond we are making.  Good therapy!  

Gizzle, we are putting our faith in you now 'girlfriend'!!!!!!! and we are going to nag you to rest up on ET!!!     and yes what is your secret on so many eggs (miraclegrow?? 

speak soon
emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps,

Glad the move towards black paint isn't a reflection of your mood! Though you'd be excused if it was (well for a wee while anyway then we'd expect you back to the Emps we know and love  

I've no idea if complaining to the HFEA will do any good but if people don't bother to complain the clinic really does get away with it. That said I wouldn't bother if it's just going to cause you more heartache. It's just they gave you such a lot of stress and messed you around so badly it doesn't seem right that they get away with it.  

I'm glad they've been able to confirm your thyroid and fibroid shouldn't cause you any problems. My DH spoke to the our clinic today about our result and they've confirmed that I should (well must) have a hysteroscopy before going ahead with another cycle of IVF as my fibroid could be causing a problem and the fact I've been spotting/started AF 5 days before test date on both cycles may mean the fibroid is inside my uterus and causing implantation problems. This might I guess explain why my AFs are still heavy despite the myomectomy I had last year   Wish now I'd had a hysteroscopy at the same time as I wouldn't have to go through it now! On the positive side they said I've been getting good embryos so don't think I need to move to DE - not that I'd mind if they did as I really just want to get a positive result and have the best chance of getting a baby at the end of all this. We're going to let them know what we want to do early next week as I need to decide if I want to go privately and get the hysteroscopy done by the consultant I've been under or get referred to the NHS side of the hospital and have it done my someone else. Not sure what to do at the moment as don't really want to pay out money that we'll need to put towards another cycle of IVF.  I had to pay to have my myo last year so feel the NHS owes me at least 1 procedure on the house! Then again I would like some continuity of treatment and do trust the consultant I'm under - decisions, decisions  

Works been a welcome distraction this week - have just thrown myself back into it so I don't have to think about things. 

Gizzle - I hope all is well with your treatment and that you're taking things easy. Good luck    

Love, CG xxx


----------



## Gizzle

Hi Girls

CG - I'm so sorry about your BFN.  I'd really hoped things were going to go well for you. Sending you big   and wishing you lots of strength to fight another day.  I'm sure the prospect of another round of IVF right now is not particularly thrilling, but you're still young enough.  And don't worry about work, your health is more important.  

Emps - have you contacted the HFEA to see if they have a complaints procedure?  Seems like you're not going to get terribly far with the clinic; but you should definitely go on trying.  

Well my eggy news... 12 out of 13 were mature, 11 out of 12 fertilised.  As of this morning, 1 was at 9 cells, 8 were at 8 cells and there were 2 stragglers.  Six of them were grade 1 but I'm not sure what that means exactly.  Anyway, I was feeling dead chuffed with myself... (don't they say pride comes before a fall?).  As we had elected to have PGS, the test took place today and I got the results this evening.  Six had abnormal chromosomes and so we are left with 3.  With that number it's not worth going to blastocyst and so I'm having EC tomorrow afternoon at 2pm.  I guess I'm a little disappointed but I'm sure it's better to know these things now and have a better chance of implantation.

So girls, I'm still hanging on in there, flying the flag for us ol' hens.  Please think of us tomorrow afternoon.

Gizzle xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Gizzle,

That's great news. Three that have passed the PGS tests is brilliant. You'll now have the confidence that the ones going back in are the best they can be    

Even if they aren't going to blast they sound like they've already developed really well so you've good reason to be chuffed.  

Will be keeping my  for you at 1400. Take it easy over the next few days.

Lots of love, luck and babydust.

   

CG xxxx


----------



## Gizzle

Hello girls

Thank you CG for your wise words and your good wishes.  Hope you're OK  

Emps - PUT THAT BRUSH DOWN!!  Haven't you realised that the large black painted object in the corner is your husband?!     Hope you're OK and that you and DH get to spend some quality time together this weekend.  How's Naturewatch going?

ET went well except for the fact that we weren't seen until 5pm, on a 2pm appointment, so I missed my post ET acupuncture which had been carefully planned.    Still it gave us an opportunity to go shopping on the Kings Road and DH bought me a new dress.  Before you go thinking he's an angel, let me tell you it was a belated Christmas present.  Still, he picked it out and it's lovely    

The embryologist assured us that 3 good eggs was a very good result so we felt a little heartened.  Everybody there was so nice and it seemed like a really positive experience.  DH held my hand throughout and his eyes were all watery - the big girl's blouse!  He's such a softie, bless him... 

So we have 2 little embies on board and possibly 1 for the freezer although they thought it might be fading fast  .  All in all though, I'm feeling pretty happy.  I'll try and take it easy as much as I can although I am working for the next couple of weeks but I'll be sensible.  The rest is out of our hands.

Gizzle x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Sorry been way laid, with the garden and pampering DH, who looked shocking  when he came home this weekend. Fed him a great big T.Bone steak for his belated birthday (I'd had the miscarriage on his birthday) and had been shopping for a couple of pressies for him to open, this seemed to cheer him up and he seems a lot brighter now (no I didn't get him a torch!  ).

Gizzle, great news about your embryos, they sound like they were really dividing well, sorry I wasn't around to wish you good luck, although I was thinking of you anyway,    now put your feet up for the rest of the weekend, and talk to your little embies, afterall this is what your hard work has been all about . Make sure you drink a glass of full fat milk a day too! 
Your hubby actually went shopping for a dress with you, you lucky thing, mine wouldn't even entertain the idea.........unless a pub crawl was on the agenda!   
I have never heard about the PGS test, do they test the embryos then for chromosome defects?

CG, have they told you how much your hysteroscopy might cost? And how long is the waiting list on the NHS? I went in for one and when the surgeon came around to chat about the procedure I asked if they would do a laproscopy too, and they did. It was a very embarrassing day though, I forgot my slippers and had to wear my black heeled ankle boots to go into the operating theatre. As I walked in they said we are doing a competition for the best slippers of the day, then they all looked at my feet and started sniggering, I just wanted the ground to swallow me up!  

It sounds very positive news about the quality of your embryo's though and I know how you feel about keep spending money too, we are having big discussions about if we can possible afford to keep going on like this, we must have spent around £30,000+ so far, (trying not to tot it up to precisely), whether to stop the building extension and at what stage we can, we have got relatives in Cape Town, but we are looking to maybe go back there because it is such a wonderful place for a holiday (and to relax for the 2WW), the Doctor was really excellent, and the treatment is cheaper than here.

Anyway, no more painting for me......  till tomorrow, got another coat to do on the stepping stone columns (weather permitting), also done the garden bench and a chest of draws (not in black)!   You made me laugh Gizzle about painting DH, but seriously I have got it all over myself, my knees particularly and down my legs are covered in black paint as I had to thin the first coat and got it all on my trousers and didn't realise till I had a shower that it had soaked through, even turps won't get it off, ah well no skirts for me for a few weeks (saves me shaving my legs I suppose) and I'd better make sure I don't get run over either ....remember what your mother always says, this *must be * worse than not having clean knickers on though!!!!! We do now have 2 ducks that keep coming in to the garden, one is a mandarin, I think they are waiting for us to fill the pond with water! The concrete is now down on the extension, although I have scratched a large picture window trying to get the concrete splashes off it today , I don't believe it!

Wishing you all a lovely Sunday!
emps


----------



## drownedgirl

Empty2, I'm so sorry to see your news.  xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Gizzle - thanks for saying I'm still young enough, feel ancient at the moment but that's prob just because of the tx   Glad ET went well and you got a new dress out of the time you spent waiting for your ET. Sending you and your embies losts of 
I wouldn't worry too much about going back to work in your 2ww, just take it as easy as you can. Wishing you loads and loads of luck    

Emps - we're into decorating mode too - must be good therapy eh   DH stripping some paint in the bathroom and telling me off for being bossy   So we're almost back to normal!   We've decided not to bother asking about cost of the hysteroscopy as scanning some threads on FF suggest it's at least a £1000 so we'll go with NHS and put the money towards next cycle. I'm sure the clinic wouldn't put me on the list of someone they didn't have faith in (she says hopefully!) Hopefully they'll put pressure on them for me to be seen quickly given my age! Like you we've spent a small fortune on tx and investigations/ops for me   over the years.

Bet you were a vision in those ankle boots & gown   If you're going to splash any more paint on those legs make sure it's brown - you could save a fortune on a self tan  

Have a good weekend both.

Drowned Girl - good luck with your tx    

CG xxx


----------



## Gizzle

Hi Girls

Hope you've been enjoying the weekend.  I was naughty earlier and gave my Visa a bit of a hammering over some pretty clothes.  So, I've just gone through my wardrobes (yes, I'm afraid there's more than one) and have been utterly ruthless.  Anything that I haven't worn for a year is destined for the charity shop.  DH was off watching Arsenal at the Emirates stadium, so I felt quite justified in going shopping in his absence.  Also popped to see my mum and we had a nostalgia-fest about when my older sister was born, and how her mum travelled by bus and train every day across London to help her with her new baby.  We were both in tears!

CG - Thanks for your good wishes.  It's not a bad idea to have your hysteroscopy on the NHS so long as there isn't a long delay.  I had my polyps removed at the Lister because they had a free appointment and I literally had 5 mins to think about it.  I couldn't face going back to the NHS hospital that I was first under as they had a 3 month wait just for a scan.  The operation cost £1750   plus a fiver for a 10 second phone call - can you believe it!  Also, I was able to resume treatment with my very next AF so maybe you'll find you won't be delayed at all.  The financial implications of IVF are quite shocking though.  Have you ever asked your GP to cover the cost of your drugs?  We were so lucky that ours agreed to; I think we saved around £3k as I was on a pretty high dosage of Gonal F.  Her view was that as I self-funded the treatment, they would take care of the drugs for one cycle only.  She was kind enough to honour that commitment even when I had to start again after the first cycle was abandoned.  And I really do think you're still young!  Look at me, I'm 42 and a half, but don't tell anyone...

Emps - Hope DH is feeling a bit better.  I love your slippers yarn but if were you, I would have demanded a recount.  After all, they should have been awarding points for originality     How lovely your garden sounds... Ducks! And a Chinese one too!    All I get in my garden are urban foxes and a robber or two.  

You asked about the test we had - it's full name is Pre-Implantation Genetic Aneuploidy Screening and the Lister recommend it to women whom they believe have a lower chance of success at IVF such as women over 38, couples who've had at least 3 fresh cycles without success and women who suffer from recurrent miscarriages.  Quoting from the Lister's brochure, they say "It is known that chromosomally abnormal (aneuploid) embryos contribute to poor IVF outcome.  PGAS allows analysis of specific chromosomes to be performed on a single cell removed from an embryo of 5 cells or more.  Following chromosomal analysis only the embryos that test normal for the chromosomes analysed are selected for transfer to the uterus.  By selecting out chromosomally abnormal embryos, PGAS can increase the chances of a successful outcome..."

I'm glad we had it done as some of the ones that were described as 'beautiful, shiny embryos' were in fact abnormal and wouldn't have implanted.  Two tested postive for Downs Syndrome.  Are your frozen ones embies or blasts?

Well, good night girls.  Wishing you all a lovely Bank Holiday... 

Gizzle xxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Thank you drownedgirl for your kind words.    Good luck with everything, what stage are you now at in your treatment? 

CG, if you go on a NHS waiting list I'm sure you can go on another list for a cancellation, it is worth ringing the hospital when you get your appointment through and talking to them about this.  do you also buy your treatment drugs separately?  I got a prescription from my clinic and went to the 'lovely' Ali at Fazeley Pharmacy, nr Tamworth, Staffs.  His prices are very reasonable, will give you a quote and he delivers around the country (see IVF General chitchat for the UK / Re: Where to buy cheap drugs).

Thanks Gizzle for the info on the embryo test, am now armed with your information to take back to the clinic. Although we had donor eggs, as you know out of the first 8 only one went on to the blastocyst stage, the rest stopped dividing.  The rest are frozen at the '2pm' stage (2 cells, I think?), very early on anyway.  Therefore I think the PGS test would be useful when we do use the frozen embryos (not that I have ever got pregnant with frozen yet).  Sound like you are having a nice chilled out weekend!!!!

Emps


----------



## drownedgirl

Empty2 said:


> Thank you drownedgirl for your kind words.  Good luck with everything, what stage are you now at in your treatment?


Hobbesy started stims on Saturday, I started oestrogen Sunday. We're hoping for ER/ET the week after next, gulp.


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Drownedgirl, its quite exciting and nerve wracking isn't it, I do hope you keep us up to date with your progress! It's amazing to what lengths friend will go to to help.    

Well you'll be pleased to know my legs are no longer black but red  Scrubbed like mad last night to get the final bit of the black waterproof pond paint off!  Wouldn't have done any good being brown as a tanning aid as everytime you bent your knees the paint cracked a little bit!  Not a good look  

We laid the stepping stones yesterday in the pond, and thoroughly washed it all down and cleaned it out and were given three cordolines (4 ft spikey red plants) to put around the pond. Then as we came in doors proud of our achievements, in the ducks flew (bless their souls) and pooped all over it!!!!!!!  

Not sure if it's because I am now off the steroids (last one Thursday) but have had a splitting head since Friday morning , don't get hayfever so not thinking its that, although there are a lot of trees with blossom around here. Very tearful too yesterday...(nope not _just_ because of the ducks)

Looking after my friends baby today so going now to top up on my headache pills  bye for now.

emps

PS FF girls are doing a candlelit vigil at 8pm tonight for the missing little girl Maddie McCann, hope you can join us.
(found on general support/girl and boy talk/Maddie McCann)
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps - sending you a big     as you sound in need of one. I hope the headache has eased off and you're feeling a bit better today. It must be difficult with your DH away during the week and wondering what you're going to do next. Have you come to any decisions about resuming tx or is it too early to say? 

Gizzle - thanks for info on cost of your hysteroscopy   Will definately ask for it on the NHS if it's as expensive as that - as long as the waiting list isn't too long. I suppose I could ask to be put on the cancellation list - just not sure how soon I want it! How long did you take off work after yours and did you have sedation or a GA?

Drownedgirl - not long to wait now, I hope everything goes well for you     

I've just started my fitness regime - really need to try to lose some of the weight I've put on as a result of 2 lots of IVF and comfort eating   Went to gym Sunday and tried Pilates for the first time tonight. Just know I'm going to regret it tomorrow   Thought that if I could up the exercise I could keep eating but maybe reducing my food intake would be better!

CG xxx 

CG xxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

CG - Thanks for the hug, needed that   have you found out yet how long the wait is on the NHS for your op?  Maybe you should be cheeky (like me) and ask for the laproscopy too? How are your muscles today, did you ache after all that exercise?  How's the decorating going are you and DH still friends!!!!  

I was going to start swimming at our local pool but it is temporarily closed, so going longer walks with the dog instead!!!!  I know how you feel, I am comfort eating at the moment and still have a cracking head, I know if I go to the doctor he'll just say it's stress from the miscarriage (or maybe too much junk food   ). 

I think we will try again in the future, but again it means yet another re-mortgage on the house, and we are already cutting back on extension as we dipped into the build money, it will be a carcass with no windows for a long while.  (I know we are lucky to be having the build done, but you haven't seen my kitchen at the moment!   ) We had decided before this IVF, we couldn't go through any more treatment, but we get so close. 

Gizzle,       hope you are still okay and staying chilled, easier said than done I know, but take care of you.      
Wishing you loads of     

Drownedgirl  keeping my fingers crossed for your treatment too!   

Ladydee, How are you feeling now, are you going to be starting any more treatment, or are you taking a break from it all?  Wishing you     too!


Finished painting the pool yesterday before the rain started, and was very careful about not getting it on myself!  , hopefully all this rain will fill it up now.  My little Robin is whistling to his hearts content in the afternoons, he has another nest, as he keeps coming out to feed where I'm digging, but isn't feeding any young yet. (I live such a thrilling life don't I!)

emps
x
PS virtual candles can be lit for Maddie via FF, see the thread on general support/girl and boy talk/Maddie McCann to light yours.
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

I rang the clinic yesterday and asked to be referred to the NHS side for the hysteroscopy   According to the nurse it's about a 4-6 week wait but while I was on the phone they asked if I could do next Monday! Had to say no as I've got a lot on at work and taking time off so soon after taking 2 weeks off for EC and part of the 2ww didn't really seem a good idea! Plus I need some time to get my head straight and recover from the last cycle. The nurse reckoned that the Dr who does them is an expert in endometriosis and does them all the time. Bit concerned that I'll be awake - would rather be out of it and may ask if this is an option when I get the appointment details through.

Emps - not sure that I could face a laparoscopy so I won't be asking for one of those, mind knowing my luck they'll probably say I need one after they've done the hysteroscopy   Decorating not progressed that far - will have to do better this weekend.   Have had a few aches from the Pilates but considering my muscles have been on holiday for years it could have been worse  

Sorry to hear you'll need to put a hold on the building work/consider remortgaging to fund another cycle. It's a real bummer that tx here costs such a lot in the UK. Have you considered going over to Europe at all for tx? We've been wondering whether to do this but will wait and see what the consultant suggests our chances are at our review meeting which we're having in early July. 

Gizzle - I think I will ask my GP if they'll consider funding the drugs for our next cycle - haven't plucked up the courage to so far as didn't want them telling me I was too old! How's the 2ww going? Driving you   yet? Sending you and your embies some    and .

Love, CG xxx


----------



## Gizzle

Hi girls

Just a quick post from me tonight...

Emps, hope you're OK.  Sounds like you've been keeping busy.  I wish I was as industrious as you... when I'm not working I find it quite difficult to motivate myself to do things around the house.  Hope you're garden's enjoying these horrible showers.  Sending you big   as ever.

CG - I did have GA with my polypectomy.  They did a D&C too, maybe that's always the case, I'm not sure.  Anyway, I had a bit of discomfort when I came round (was out for about 90 mins, if that) and went home later that afternoon.  The pain was nowhere near as much as I had with ET.  I had the next day off work and was back the following day, completely fine and back to normal.  I was so glad that I had it done as it then gives you the the best kind of clean and receptive environment for egg transfer and it didn't really delay my treatment massively as I was able to start downregging with my next AF.  The only frustration was that the polyps hadn't been detected earlier.  I hope this reassures you a little.   

Drowned Girl - wishing you every success with your treatment.  Please let us know how you get on.

Well, I hope that Mary-Ellen & Jim-Bob are still hanging on in there.  (We changed their names from Carrie & Mr Big as it didn't seem appropriate for them to be lovers!!)  I've had no signs of anything so I'm taking that as a good sign...  Tuesday seems like such a long way away.

G'night y'all  

Gizzle x


----------



## Gizzle

Hi CG

Our posts crossed... 4-6 weeks doesn't seem too bad a wait. I think if your hysteroscopy involves removing bits you should defintely have GA! Please do ask your GP, you never know until you've asked and some of them really do want to help and feel that the current guidelines for tx funding are really unfair. Glad you're not suffering too much from Pilates. I think my muscles have been holidaying in the same place as yours; maybe they'll never come home, who knows?

Gx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

CG - Sounds like good news about your waiting time for the op, the laproscopy did show more problems with me 'ole tubes   though and if you are under already (I would definitely opt for that ), the pain won't be any worse on recovery, I was back at work (yes I do do it too ) after 3 days.  Oh! and just remember your slippers!   

I too think you should ask your GP, be prepared for them to say no and you won't get too disappointed, you can but try!  If your GP refuses get a prescription from you clinic and find a chemist that'll do the drugs cheaper. 

Our only choice is to go abroad for treatment now, as we would need a donor  .  We have already had treatment in Cape Town with a really nice doctor called Dr Paul Le Roux.    The downside is that it is just so far away.  (Even though I was on aspirin my legs swelled up from my ankles to my knees during both flights, not a pretty sight!)

Gizzle, send my love to Mary Ellen and Jim Bob, tell them to hang on in there, when you talk to them later! 

  

Day off from builders today, sand and dust everywhere at moment, so spring cleaning.....they are breaking into the kitchen Monday so cleaning seems a bit unnecessary!    Pond is about 1/8 full from the rain water, ducks haven't been around for a couple of days though, awaiting their return. 

What I want to know is if we swell up with the cyclogest, then how come we don't slim quicker when we come off them, you could rest a tea tray on my backside and I'm still in me big knickers!   

speak later

emps


----------



## Gizzle

Hi girls 

It's nearly the witching hour so I thought I'd check in before bedtime...  Only 2 more bedtimes before test day... I can't believe that my ET was only last Saturday.  This week has been the longest week in the history of all time!  Things seem to be fairly quiet in there although I have been getting fairly consistent pains in my left side since last night.  It feels like a hot needle - well, at least it's not AF pains.  I've also had sore boobs but they seem to have settled down now.  Who knows, who knows....

Emps - have the ducks been back yet?  I'm sure they're just checking out your new pond and working out when they can move in.  You mentioned in your last post about going abroad for any future treatment.  Have you thought what you might do with your frozen eggs?  I know you said you haven't succeeded with frosties before in the past, but is it still worth considering FET? 

CG - hope you had a nice weekend.  By the way, are you anywhere near a village called Guiting Power?  I worked there once, many years ago...

Goodnight girls,
Gizzle x


----------



## Empty2

hi girls,

Gizzle you sounded like you had a really chilled out weekend, good girl!!!!  

  

*One more sleep and then*..... getting quite excited and nervous for you and your DH, will you still go into work tomorrow?   

Hope you are okay too CG, did you have a good weekend?

Drownedgirl, hope you had a good weekend too, hows the treatment going? Any more dates on when your egg retrieval and transfer will be?

Well we managed to get soaked yesterday, bl**dy rain , had to dam up the sides of the pond or we could have had a shed full of water!   Also DH got me to try out his stepping stone and didn't tell me one was wobbly and I nearly fell in , made him laugh anyway!   MEN!  Was then reading one of the many gardening books we have (only get to read them when its raining) and it looks like pond is in totally the wrong place  in clay soil and in the lowest level of the garden (for the water table?), it may look like the Dome when the water table has finished blowing the liner to the surface of the pond!!!!! 

Hope it doesn't do it when the ducks are on it!   Even had the heron and his girlfriend  take a look!

Anyway, wishing you all


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Girls  

Gizzle - you must be so worried and excited. Can't believe you're due to test tomorrow - the 2ww goes so much quicker when you're not the one on it   The second week really is the longest week ever!

Hopefully those shooting pains are Mary-Ellen and Jim-Bob settling down     Sending you loads of   and babydust for tomorrow and the next 8 months     Will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Guiting Power is about 40 mins from me - we're in Cirencester. We went to see someone at the jazz festival in GP village hall last year - think we brought the average age down considerably. Not often I feel young these days  

Emps - those ducks be loving you, your pond and all this rain   You must be pretty rural if you get all that wildlife! We get the odd squirrel, but that's about as interesting as it gets in our back garden. Wouldn't worry too much about the water tables and your position of your pond with all this global warming it might not be a problem  

Gosh only 3 days off after a lap you must be made of strong stuff - I took a week and a half off after mine a few years back, which is why I don't want another. I 've had such a lot of sick leave in the past 3 years with a lap, and 2 lots of open surgery - feel like a right sick note   Vey relieved to hear the hysteroscopy only takes a day to recover from although know I'll be a bag of nerves beforehand.  I've got a date for it now - 11 June   so not long to wait now. Think I'll phone up to find out what I've been referred from and if I can have a sedative (will need somat for my nerves and the embarrassment)! 

Will take your advice and ask my GP if they'll fund the drugs for the next cycle - as you say they can only say no and if they say yes it would be a big bonus! 

We had a bit of a lazy week - DH has a cold (sorry man flu) and I've been feeling a bit under the weather, with a bug or after effects of the drugs/IVF. Feeling really anti-social at the mo too. Strange really as I thought I was taking the BFN ok but guess the disappointment is starting to hit home. We've booked a weekend away the week after next, hopefully that will help.

Good luck Gizzle.

CG xxxx


----------



## Gizzle

Hi Girls

I've just tested....and....I think it's a  .  The second line was very faint but it was definitely, definitely there.  I have witnesses (DH & the cat).

All your kind words and your wonderful support have really helped.

Talk soon,
Gizzle x


----------



## Jo

Congratulations Gizzle  
May you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy
  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Empty2

Danielle, DH and 

  

[fly]*Congratulations!  Brilliant news!*[/fly]

  

emps
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Gizzle,

Once again [fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly] on your much deserved BFP

       

We knew you could do it!!

Lots of Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Kelly42

Gizzle

Congratulations from a terminal lurker.
take care of yourself and enjoy every moment.
Kellyx


----------



## MrsBunny

Gizzle

Fantastic news about your    !!

   

I look in on this thread occasionally and am thrilled to see your news.

Hello to Empty too, I remember you and was so sorry to hear about your bad news - I'm glad you are getting plenty of support on this thread and wish you all the best for your future tx's.

CG -11th June is not long for your Hysterescopy - will be looking out for news x

Lots of love Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## SUSZY

Dear Danielle and co
I know I congratulated you by pm but wanted to do it publically as well as like Mrs Bunny and Kelly look at this thread occasionally as well and have been willing you all on.  Well done and enjoy that BFP.
Good luck to CG with the op and to you Empty as was gutted for you too.
Anyway take care girls and the best of luck with everything.
Love
Susie


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

[fly]*Feels like a party atmospher on here now!*[/fly]

    

You have really picked us up Gizzle with this fantastic news! Keeping chilled and not working too hard I hope?

Thank you to all the 'lurking (isn't there a nicer name for this?) girls' too for all your kind words, appreciate it!

CG hope you are feeling a bit brighter today, sending you some sunshine  and a reindeer  as he has a beautiful smile! 

emps
xxxx


----------



## Gizzle

Hello girls

Thanks to all of you for your lovely good wishes.  It's so exciting to have some good news to lift the spirits, and I do feel blessed for having your support around me.

It's such early days, but I'm going to stay positive and take it one day at a time.

Love to all
Gizzle xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Just enjoy the moment and being pregnant and before you know it you'll be at ante natal classes swapping stories with all those other yummy mummies 

Lots of love, CG xxx


----------



## Gizzle

Oooh perish the thought... although, it might mean that I can take up residency at the Crouch End Starbucks


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Gizzle, are you also going to be a 'yummy mummy' at the school gates, darlink?  : 
Have you told anyone at work yet....meaning skinny pregnant lady?   No don't mean that really. 


Have got some good news...my ducks were happily swimming around our new pond yesterday, were also trying to eat from the bottom (nought there yet!), praying they don't puncture it either.  Rain is still filling it up so still shoring it up till we get a drain away bit?  

Away tonight now till Tuesday, wishing you all a wonderful sunny weekend!

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi all,

Gosh it's been quiet on here!

Gizzle - how are you keeping? I hope all is well with you and baby Gizzle. When do you have your scan? It must be a bit nerve racking having to wait but I guess it can't be long off now. Looks like you and the skinny blond will have a lot to talk about when you're ready to announce your good news at work.  

Emps - I hope you had a lovely break and those ducks haven't completely taken over your garden. Thankfully now the rain has eased off your stepping stones should have had a chance to settle  

We went to see The Painted Veil at the cinema last night. It was really good - well worth seeing if you haven't. We hadn't been to the pictures for months so enjoyed our night out with a big bag of popcorn and a good film. Diet not going so well. We're off for a nice hotel break this weekend so will have to start with a vengeance next week  

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls!

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend?  Ours was lovely, very sunny in Devon, did us the world of good. 
Got chatted up in Toquay!!!!!!!  Don't get too excited...as the man walked past he said 'hello sexy' (I gwarfed (a Vicar of Dibley one) ) and his mate promptly said 'I wouldn't say sexy, more like comfortable.'     

CG - Glad you are off to at the w/end, you'll feel a lot better having a bit of a holiday.     Just stay clear of Torquay and a couple of drunks in stripey tops!  
My DH won't take me to the cinema, I can't concentrate with all the noise, so I turn into the female Mr Meldrew    and I tell everyone off, so afraid I will have to wait till the DVD is out to rent.  Looking forward to Jack Sparrow coming back (bad reviews or not!).

Gizzle, Hope you too are well and not over doing it and looking after your bump! 

Got back this morning, drove home at 5.30 this morning, up the M40, in my pjamas! 

My ducks have changed sex, I now have to males camped down by the pond.  

Eventually got my 'letter'    off to clinic, and got through 5 trees in the process...not good for an eco-warriorette!  Have already had their 'received' reply. 

emps
x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Was feeling very good today, with the sunshine, even though I had been to the dentist, had a filling and was drooling everywhere.  That was still not going to dampen my spirit! 

Then I had the dreaded phone call from 60 Min's makeover saying my mum hadn't got through, you see I was doing it as a suprise for her, as she is such a great mum and such a support to me.  as I write this, how silly am I?

I rang in after one of the programmes, the I received a phone call and an email with a questionnaire, all during our tx. I then had a phone call to say they wanted to come and meet me, see her home and film, they also wanted ideas.  Well, I got carried away, it was all cloak and dagger stuff, (should have been a detective).  Basically I got ideas from her about her likes and dislikes as we are having alterations done here and it was easy to get the mags out.  When she had gone I was cutting pictures out and writing notes on her tastes etc.  They arranged to come during my 2WW, always the way!  I had a great time, mum had gone away, they filmed me  and asked all about her, I really felt I had done my 'homework' I made sure there was no evidence left of my calling in.  Well to be honest I was feeling very proud of my self, certainly would have collected house points if still at school, I can tell you! 

I was on such a high, everything was now starting to go our way, we were so sure the IVF would work, as they couldn't find a reason for all the miscarriages, I'd even sown organic, flowers for fertiliser last winter for this year as I was hoping against hope I wouldn't be able to do the veg patch this year, I had my self so convinced it was going to work and everyone around me especially mum. Mum has no other children or grandchildren, and she would make an excellent grandmother.  Then the added bonus was the makeover, which I knew was only a maybe, doing her home up.

Then I miscarried and put all my hopes into this programme, stupidly.  I thought it would be a 'pick me up for us all',  and then I got the phone call today and I'm gutted.........just devastated all over again. 

emps
x


----------



## drownedgirl

Sometimes it's like that when you miscarry, the sadness comes out later when you lose some other dream :-(


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps - sorry you're feeling down and had a bad day, it was a lovely thought and I'm sure your Mum will really appreciate the fact you tried. 

Sending you some      

This business is so very tough and just when you think you're making progress and feeling normal for a bit something triggers those buried emotions and the   start. You're only humand and it's only natural to want and hope that something is going to go your way for once. But it will hun we're all thinking of you and hoping that you achieve your dream really soon   

Lots of Love, 

CG xxxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Gosh what a downer yesterday ended up being, I couldn't shut the flood gates last night, as you say Drownedgirl, the sadness comes out in other ways.  Just wish DH wasn't so far away.  Told my mum today about the programme, and she took it in her stride at first and then got upset that I was upset...you know the routine! Still feeling pretty blue today, and am angry at myself for feeling like this, also have got swollen ankles, whats that all about?   

Thank you for your support girls and hope you are feeling a bit better too CG.   

Drownedgirl I see you are on the dreaded 2WW, how are you feeling now being nearly halfway through it?  wishing you loads of          

Gizzle sending you loads of     we are missing you, hope everything is okay. 
   


sulky sullen in staffordshire (emps)
x


----------



## Gizzle

Hi Girls

Sorry I've been so quiet.  I had some sad news that an old friend had died unexpectedly and I've been feeling very down and reflective; thinking a lot about old times.  Still, I'm trying to keep positive and smiley so that Mary Ellen and Jim Bob don't pick up any of my sad vibes.  

Emps, I was so upset that you didn't get onto 60 Mins.  I know how much you wanted it and what a lot of effort you had put into the preparation, all from the goodness of your own heart.  I'm sure your dear mum will be so touched at the thought of it.  It's not surprising you feel like this, you've been through so much and it would have been a lovely pick-me-up.  Hope DH will take good care of you this weekend, you need lots of      This is what I think of that show now  

CG, hope you're feeling OK.  Did you go away last weekend or is it this one, I can't remember.  You asked me about my scan - it's 6 June and I'm wishing the time away, would love to know what's going on in there.  

Yesterday, at the funeral, I was asked by so many people about whether I was going to have children.  I'm always amazed at how personal people can be.  Anyway, I kept my lips sealed but it was quite hard.

Hope you have a lovely weekend and look after yourselves.
Gx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Gizzle, So sorry to hear the sad news about your friend. It's such a blow losing someone close. 

Sending you, Mary Ellen, Jim Bob & Emps some big cyber hugs         

Stay strong girls.

Got to go now as I haven't packed yet and we're off to Southampton in the morning.   I think I need to do a time management course!

Drowned Girl - hoping you're well and the 2ww isn't driving you   ^fingercrossed^ you get a BFP.

Love, CGxxxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Hope you all had good weekends....especially CG in Southampton?  Is that where the sunshine had gone too? 

Gizzle sending you and Jim Bob and Mary Ellen and DH and   a    big hug!  Not too tight though!     Been thinking of you and hoping you are feeling a bit brighter this week.   

Naughty how people think they can ask just about anything isn't it, I was asked at a Great Aunt's funeral if I was pregnant!   I wouldn't mind but I wasn't even in me big knickers in those days!  

Drowned girl, hope you are still keeping positive    on your 2WW!  

You will be pleased to know I'm now on an even keel......  to 60 mins!    
Not much as happened here except more rain, and the pond needs emptying, seems my black painting days are not over!  The concrete is seeping through it and will not be good for wildlife, so will be emptying later this week...if it stops raining!   Also had the woodpecker back, first time this year, and trudged around some 'open gardens' yesterday....in the rain!  Life in the fast lane eh!  

emps
x


----------



## drownedgirl

Hi all, sorry to be negative. Have done some early tests, -ve, so not feeling optimistic at all

x


----------



## drownedgirl

Hi girls. My news is early tests are -ve, so not looking too good.


----------



## Empty2

Hi drowned girl,

How early are your tests?  You know it may not show on a pee stick yet anyway.

sending you a hug   and please try and stay positive, like you say you have tested early.

emps
xx


----------



## drownedgirl

10  miu tests..


----------



## Gizzle

Hi girls

DG - so sorry this hasn't worked for you.  You must be feeling pretty devastated right now and I can only wish that you are able to find some inner strength to keep on fighting the good fight.  On the positive side - you have an incredible amount of snowbabies so I just can't believe it won't happen for you very soon.   

The sun is shining in a cloudless, blue sky as I'm typing - thank goodness, the constant rain has been horrendous.  

CG, hope you're well.  Did you have a good time in Southampton?  When you've found that time management course, please book me a space on it too.  I always seem to be chasing my tail these days.  Not long to your op - don't want to remind you unnecessarily if you're nervous, but I think it's a good thing and will really improve your chances of success in the future.  

Emps - thought of you this weekend as we were staying in Kent - the garden of England.  There were some Open Gardens advertised but not for last weekend so we didn't see any, sadly.  We stayed in a pretty village called Doddington, very peaceful.  Glad you're feeling a bit better.

Love to all
Gizzle x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Drowned girl, wishing you loads of       for tomorrows test, have sent you a pm too.

Gizzle, another girlie gadding about at the weekend then!!!!  

Yep this rain is hindering me emptying my pond out, had the water tested and its 'lethal' to pond 'life'! We just keep having torrential downpours today. That'll drive the builders away again!

Just trying to get £70 off the 1st B&B we went to a few weeks ago, who thought we wouldn't notice that they charged us _twice_,  they are now not playing ball and won't cough up, (sadly not on our credit card)....always something isn't there. 

DH is in the Blackpool 10k this sunday, so hoping for the weather to brighten up a bit....  no not for him for us girls and our planned BBQ on Saturday afternoon! 

I have also got a confession to make ..................................I didn't want to do it ...............................I was just drawn towards it ................................. Big Bro' . Yep and I'd said I'd never watch it again!  

Don't get hooked like me 

emps
x


----------



## Gizzle

Emps you bad girl, step away from Big Brother now.  Before it's too late.  I mean it...


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Drowned girl thinking of you today with your test    

Gizzle, managed not to watch Big Bro last night, phew, that was close!         

Frightened    myself with 'I, Robot' instead! 

Have AF staying at moment , had a really, really stupid idea and am embarressed to say this, but I was starting to believe maybe I was in fact pregnant outside the womb, (yep, really stupid) as I though AF was due last Thursday , and I was still experiencing sore (.)(.) and a big fat   and hard tummy!!!!!  Maybe after 10 years of these drugs it does affect your mental state?     Ah well another side effect to add to the side of the packet!  

emps
x


----------



## Empty2

Hi Drownedgirl,

Cannot send PM message to you as your capacity is full.

emps
x


----------



## drownedgirl

Empty2 said:


> Hi Drownedgirl,
> 
> Cannot send PM message to you as your capacity is full.
> 
> emps
> x


Ooops, sorted


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Drowned Girl - not sure how you've got on today but just wanted to say how sorry I am if it is another negative result. I know it's not much comfort at this time but you have got a good number of    and hopefully you will get the BFP you deserve very soon.

Take care, love CG xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Girls,

Well Southampton was THE wettest part of the UK if the weather map and view from our hotel was anything to go by! Why I thought it was a good idea to go away on a bank holiday weekend I don't know   We had complimentary tickets for the zoo   but not surprisingly we decided to give it a miss and keep the tickets for another time - can't imagine the animals would have been out in the    even if we were mad enough to be. Had to go shopping instead  

Still the breakfasts and evening meals were very good - yet another weekend where the diet went for a burton   

Gizzle - It's good to hear from you. I hope you are feeling ok. Afraid I couldn't get a space on that time management course! Failed to book early enough   I really am so disorganised these days...do you think I can blame the drugs?    It's that or old age!

Emps - Stay away from Big Brother...  I've been banned from Big Bro by DH.   Left to my own devices I'd be joining you in the big bad mad house     Hope AF not turning you into   I know what you mean about your mind playing tricks on you - my AF is about to arrive and because it's a few days late like you I started to think we'd got lucky  

I hope the sun shines for you and the girls tomorrow  Enjoy your BBQ.

CG xxxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

*Drownedgirl*, hope you managed to get a good rest last night,  was thinking of you.
Managed to pm you yesterday, roll on the 180 days eh! 
For us girls lucky enough to have been blessed with donor eggs we now have to wait 6 months before we can use our frosties, till all relevant results are completed, not sure if this is a UK or worldwide rule! 

*Gizzle*, hope you are still putting your feet up, watch those ankles in this weather! 

*CG*, Southampton good for shopping and grub eh?  Still the break must have done you good.

Beautiful day here today,  was looking forward to a lie-in...then the builders arrived at 7.30!  thankfully the neighbours are away so we won't be having complaints.  
They did bring a pump to empty out the pond  so really chuffed!

Must confess saw a bit...well all of Big Bro last night....
my excuse: I was waiting for Ugly Betty and was still getting over the shock in Neighbours . 
Also kept flicking to see the footy too, Becks looking as good as ever!   

Anyway must go and check on the pump!

[fly]*Wishing you all a wonderful weekend!*[/fly]

emps 
x


----------



## drownedgirl

Hi all. 

It was -ve as expected.

The good news is we can do an immediate FET. The 180 day wait is strictly enforced for donor sperm, but there is a bit more discretion re DE. I do have a good reason for continuing right away, as I have been on heparin for 2 months already, and doing a FET right off means I can just stay on it without stopping and starting and needing FBC etc again.

So I will go for a baseline as as soon as I bleed, and hopefully do the FET in about 3 weeks.

I do appreciate that it's just putting off the grief over the failed cycle, so I will really hit the ground hard if the FET fails too.


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

*Drownedgirl*, good luck with your FET,   you have obviously thought long and hard about this and sometimes you just want to carry on as soon as possible. Are you going for blastocyst as you have so many snowbabies?

Our clinic are 'still' going to keep us waiting the 6 months before we can use our frozen!  even though I feel ready to carry on too now.

Well the BBQ ended up being a pub meal, which was lovely, as nobody had faith in the weather reports!  
Went shopping in Birmingham for an outfit for a wedding in August and came back with a jar of chocolate spread instead!!!!!! DH Blackpool race was a 1/2 Marathon not a 10k......_and there's a difference?_  He did badly as he is eating junk in London in the week, bacon sarnies every morning!!!TUT!

Pond is now empty, pump was so quick and the ducks flew into it yesterday, one with a real bump! Just needs drying out, brushing down and painting again. 

Hope you all had such successful weekends, going to try out my chocolate spread now! 
emps
x


----------



## drownedgirl

Empty2 said:


> *Drownedgirl*, good luck with your FET,   you have obviously thought long and hard about this and sometimes you just want to carry on as soon as possible. Are you going for blastocyst as you have so many snowbabies?


Yes, that's what we're hoping to do


----------



## Cotswold Girl

DG, I'm so sorry to hear that it was a negative for you,  but I think you're very wise to go straight ahead with the FET. Waiting around is no cure for grief and this way you're doing something positive towards achieving what you want.  you'll have some good luck to report really soon hun.   

Emps, what a nightmare having to wait so long to be able to use your frosties - I didn't think you'd have to wait more than a couple of months. I guess that's another of those not so helpful HFEA rules (not!) Fancy cutting a few miles of your DH's achievements over the weekend   

Gizzle, I hope you're doing well.

CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Hope you are all enjoying this lovely weather, certainly lifts the spirit.  

DG, Brilliant news that you can go straight ahead.  Keep us posted.

Lovely washing weather today   So I'm spring cleaning.....around the builders.  Also have a chest infection, puts them off wanting a brew from me with all the coughing and spluttering I'm doing! 

   HFEA and   my clinic
Have been on another thread questioning my hormone levels and tests etc so seeing my GP next week to discuss before my Specialists appointment in July (the one that said underactive was ok ).  I feel no one professionally has taken control over my fertility problems over the last 10 years, and I've just been plodding on blindly thinking 'they know best'. 

Going to carry on cleaning now  
emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps, hope the spring cleaning is going well. Wish the sun was having that effect on me 

I spotted the following link of the main page when logging in tonight and thought it might be of interest - it talks about a clinic that specialises in and has had some success with people who've had recurrent miscarriages - http://www.infertileworld.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=597

Gizzle & DG - hope you're both well.

CG xxxxx


----------



## Empty2

CG, 

 Bet youv'e got a lovely tan though! 

Thanks for the thread, have printed it off for a bit of bed time reading. 

Any piece of information like this gives us hope. 

Sleep tight
emps 
x


----------



## Gizzle

Hi Girls
Please excuse brief post as am pretty pooped and just on the way to bed...
All went well today - one little bean, with its tiny heart flickering away and all in the right place.  Phew!  
Thanks for your good wishes and lots of love to you.
Gx


----------



## drownedgirl

I'm a St Mary's recurrent mc clinic patient, as well as Kings for haematology


----------



## Empty2

Gizzle,
                           
          Brilliant news, so pleased and relieved for you and your DH.  Keep up the good work!  
                           
emps
x


----------



## Empty2

Drownedgirl,

What is St Mary's like, were you with them for your last treatment?  

I just know I cannot keep going on like this being told there is no reason for my miscarriages, that it's just bad luck. 

emps
x


----------



## Terribellalulu

I was a St Mary's patient in 2004/2005 - under the care of Raj Rai.  Can't speak highly enough of them.  They were absolutely brilliant to me.  Mr Rai seemed to be very anti IVF I have to say if it can possibly be avoided.  I had an ovarian diathermy done there which I'm sure helped me to get pg naturally despite the fact that we'd been given very poor chances of success at Oxford JR of doing IVF with ICSI.

They were fantastic once I got pregnant too giving me lots of scans and reassurance up to the 12 week mark (I'd only had early mc's).  

Do ask me any questions if you'd like to.

All the best,

Terri


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Gizzle,

That's fantastic news - I'm so relieved and happy for you and your DH  I know it must be worrying waiting for those all important scans. Take it easy and start planning where you're going to be sitting in Starbucks  

   

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Terri,  Sounds very good, congratulations on your success so far, and thank you, I am sure to be contacting you. 

CG Good luck for Monday   will be thinking of you.

Gizzle, hope you are still taking it easy and do your cheeks ache yet from all that smilling?  

Well fraid I have been dabbling with the black paint again, (once I could get the lid off  ) so now have three coats on the stepping stones .  I also managed to move 6 barrow loads of bricks off my lawn, ready to mow the grass - then couldn't start the lawnmower !  Where's a man when you need one!!!!!  Builders weren't here yesterday.  
So now nursing scrapped knuckles, a lump on my head from hitting it on a metal swinging bird feeder and a black knee from kneeling in the 'everlasting' paint that cannot be removed....plus bruised pride for not being able to start the   lawnmower!  How was your day?  

emps
x


----------



## Terribellalulu

Hi Emps,

Sounds like you've been very busy!  I'm most impressed - I put some grass seed down on the bare patches (which I'd rakes, fertilised, etc etc like you're supposed to do) over two weeks ago now and have given up on it growing.  Just don't have green fingers I guess.

Sorry to read about your recent m/c in your 'history' bit.  Have they found out why you are miscarrying yet?  I hope they are able to come up with some answers for you quickly.

All the best,

Terri


----------



## drownedgirl

Empty2 said:


> Drownedgirl,
> 
> What is St Mary's like, were you with them for your last treatment?
> 
> I just know I cannot keep going on like this being told there is no reason for my miscarriages, that it's just bad luck.


My haematologist referred me after mc no 4. I had already been seen by the recurrent mc clinic at Kings. I must say, i wasn't very impressed with them at all. I know quite a few women under St Marys, and opinions vary. The waiting lists are very long, and it's a bit of a conveyor belt, and they focus very much on certain things (clotting) while denying the existence of others (NKC) though they do seem to accept the idea of NKC now. I do actually have 2x clotting disorders, but St Marys quibbled about it, and did a test which is a bit controversial, even though I was on aspirin, and then decided as I "passed" that I don't have the clotting disorder my haemo says I do, and so when I got pg last time and started heparin and aspirin as prescibed by my haemo (who sees me weekly in pg) and then I tried to get seen by St Marys.. they told me off and said i shouldn't start heparin till THEy said!

But I think they are one of the best in the country, Liverpool is better by the sound of it. I know women who speak highly of the private clinic, Dr ******* at the Miscarriage Clinic in London.


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps,

I hope the black tan is wearing off   Sounds like you had a busy day!

After a girls night out last night I spent 2 and a half hours shovelling and spreading gravel around our shared drive today - am aching all over but the drive looks fab!

Off to brother-in-laws for a BBQ tomorrow, aches and all  

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine   Have a great weekend. Will let you know how I get on Monday. 

CG xxxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls, 

*Terri*, are you watering your grass seed?   I've mowed ours again today, feel like I have achieved something if I manage to fill the green wheelie bins, ready for their day out to the bin men! , I also check them the night before, to let the creepy crawlies out.  Have had a beetle indoors over night, he had managed to stick himself by all his legs to my black plastic paintwork in the pond. Hey presto this morning he had managed to get the sticky black paint off his legs (even though a few were shorter ) and was promptly put back on a plant in the garden.

I am waiting to go to a local hospital, as I have been to a private clinic for tx, but I am not sure what they will say or be able to do test wise that hasn't already been done. I was horrified that there were only two clinics that deal with miscarriage one in Liverpool and the other in London, as whilst having my latest mc I called the clinic, my GP and then the hospital because I thought they would at least do a biopsy or something? Been on other threads and think maybe the thyroid and pituitary maybe at the bottom of all the mc's.

*Drowned girl*, my clinic was a let down this time, brilliant before so was amazed at the 'conveyor belt' syndrome that at reached them too.  I'm not sure St Mary's would be able to sort out my problems, maybe I'm just grasping at straws?

*CG* Very impressed with your gravel work, especially in this weather after a night out! I like to look 'pretty' for my man when he arrives home (him - more interested in the dog on arrival, dishevelled and ranting about the traffic and the 3 hrs it has taken him to get here and his maltesers melted in the heat etc etc  ). Anyway was scrubbing like crazy with a pumis stone, at the 'black plastic paint' in the shower, and my arms, hands and knees now look like I have a bad case of 'carpet burn' !!!!!!! Thank goodness the builders aren't built like gods!

*Gizzle*Thinking of you and your little bean! 

Anyway hoping you are all enjoying the second half of the weekend

emps
x


----------



## Terribellalulu

Hi there ladies,

Emps - I've probably not been watering the grass enough to be honest - bit of a catch-22 situation:  if I water it at any other time other than the evening (when I do) then my toddler makes a bee-line for it and eats mud! Hmmm - she's going to have a great immune system I think!  Never mind - where I put down the fertiliser it's all nice and green now so I just have to get some more so I can treat the whole lawn.  I was most impressed my your bug-rescuing I have to say - what will you do when they start munching the plants you took them to?  Hope your dp was impressed by all your scrubbing btw - despite his melted maltesers!

I think as far as the clinics and doctors are concerned, it seems to be a bit hit and miss wherever you go.  I was messed about by our local hospital for a whole year when I saw a different doctor at every appointment some of whom even contradicted each other.  Things only changed when I actually complained - this was when I was seen by a different consultant who referred me straight away to St Mary's.  I think the lesson there is to be more aware of what should be happening and not be afraid to kick up a fuss if necessary.  Drowned Girl - you are right that some places seem to specialise in certain areas and seem to disregard what has happened elsewhere if that's not their line of expertise.  I was also surprised by how rubbish the clinic at St Mary's looks considering it's a centre of expertise - there doesn't seem to have been any money spent on it for years and it's cramped and overcrowded.  I was actually there over the weeks they were filming for the Horizon programme they made about it but luckily they didn't film me!  They do see people from all over the country though and you can pay to be seen privately there if you can't afford the time to wait.  I was 'lucky' in that I had an obvious inflammatory condition that could be linked to miscarriage - I had juvenile rheumatoid arthritis as a teenager.  The miscarriages and sub-fertility were all interlinked which had not been made clear to me before either.  I was also lucky in that I only had to take the aspirin and didn't have to inject heparin as I know how painful this can be from friends who've had IVF where this has been prescribed as a matter of course (even though she had no indication of blood clotting issues!)

Sorry - I'm waffling on now I think.  I'm sure af is around the corner for me this month as I've been very headachy for the past few days - this has only started to happen over the past six months or so - can that be another sign of impending menopause I wonder?  Hormonal changes and all that.

Hope everyone is having a lovely day wherever you are - it's very warm here (East Berks) today.

Best wishes,

Terri


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi girls,

I hope you've all been enjoying this great weather! 

Good news for me today - hysteroscopy showed all's well (in fact I'm normal for once  )

I can't say what a relief this was - I've been dreading it for weeks as I was sure they'd say the fibroid needed to come out. Thankfully the little pest isn't causing any problems  

CG xxxx


----------



## Terribellalulu

Hello CG,

Good news about your hysteroscopy . . . does that mean all systems go now on your next round of IVF?  Hopefully and fingers crossed it will be a case of third time lucky for you!

Terri


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Firstly really sorry I haven't been around, well I have but had to move the computer whilst they stabilised the house when they removed a wall, which is a good thing, but meant I couldn't get onto tinternet.

*CG*  Brilliant news about your investigation,  does this mean you are free to get back on the tx merry-go-round now?

*Terri,* weekend was lovely in the end we went to a friends 40th ! The bugs do eat everything I put in the garden, but I never mind though as the ducks are trampling it all down anyway.  
The rain now must be doing your garden good now? Was round at a neighbours watering hers last week and was upset by the amount of slug pellets she had scattered around ....no wonder the slugs have all moved in with me!   Sadly I have rescued hedgehogs that have eaten these dreadful things and then died, they should be banned. Right.... off me soap box now.  
Have seen my GP today and he hasn't yet referred me to the hospital....but will do, also got some antibiotic for an odd cough I have had on and off for about 3 weeks. My Pituitary / Thyroid Specialist appointment is soon so had the bloods done for that too. Also gave him a copy of the letter of complaint to my clinic. Amazing how we go in with a list isn't it?

Other than the wall of the kitchen being knocked down and creating a home of sand and dust, and rescuing a tic infested stray cat, who keeps bopping the dog, (have been trying to keep them separate) and starting to refill the pond with rain water not much else has happened, although I've still got one black knee and a wee bit of carpet burn!  Oh and overheard one of the builders liken me to the 'Waynetta' character in Harry Enfields sketches!!!!!!!  Cheek! 

emps
x


----------



## Gizzle

Oh no!  I've just lost a really long post!  Am in a real hurry now so will just have time to say all is fine here.  Lots of love to you all  - CG, I'm so happy that your hysteroscopy results were good.  Hope this bodes well for the future.
Gizzle x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Girls,

OK who hid the sun   

Terri & Emps - it could well mean all systems go very soon but we've got to wait a little while yet as my review appt with my IVF consultant isn't until 9 July. That said we're planning to ask for a very honest assessment of our chances when we do have the review and will weigh up then whether it's worth 1 more shot with my eggs or moving to DE. I'm at the stage now where I just want to succeed and although our embryos had been good so far I'm assuming their failure to implant could be due to my age. I'm also worried that my fibroids will cause problems in the future so I don't want to wait too long before moving to a tx with better odds of success.  

Well the 2 of you seem very industrious on the gardening front. If you want to practice on another one you're welcome to come around to rescue ours! Apart from gravelling the drive we've done very little this year with the garden - keep comparing our overgrown back garden to our neighbours which looks fab but I can't seem to get motivated into sorting ours out   Will have to take it in hand when we get back from our hols - we're off to Spain next weekend and I can't wait   

Emps - sounds like you need to glam up next time the builders are around and then slip some laxatives in that builders tea  

Gizzle - glad all's well with you. How are you and the skinny blonde getting on? 

Anyway, best go now as it's late and I've got acupuncture first thing.

Have a great weekend,

CG xxxx


----------



## Gizzle

Hello girls
Thought I'd drop by and wish everyone a good weekend...
Thoroughly miserable weather here.  I've been working from home the past couple of days which is a real test of my willpower.  I usually end of having a very late start, interspersed with lots of breaks, a snooze or two, constant snacking plus the odd daytime tv show.  Then I clock off somewhere round 10.  Not very disciplined, am I?  I guess motherhood will kick me into shape... I hope.  
Emps, how is your chesty cough?  And what's happening on Naturewatch, Staffs division?  My garden (well, postage stamp) needs some serious attention.  The weeds have taken over and the decking needs stripping - probably stuff I shouldn't be attempting right now if chemicals are involved.  Ho hum, that's all the excuse I need...  Have you got any further with appointments?  Is the thyroid one soon?
CG, would you believe the skinny blonde and I have become firm friends?  She's actually very nice and not half so skinny anymore, so she's OK in my books.  She's actually one of the very few that I've told and she was really thrilled for me which was sweet.  I've stopped taking the progesterone pellets now, thank goodness, so am look forward to my stomach going down before it goes up again, if you see what I mean.  I'm really having problems hiding my stomach as I'm so incredibly bloated but hopefully this is only temporary as it can't be a pregnancy bump at only 9 weeks!  Apart from that, I feel fine except for terrible back pains and tiredness.  It's hard to know what's pregnancy related though as I'm a very sleepy person anyhow.  Only three weeks to go before we're over the next hurdle.
Anyway, that's enough about me.  Hope you're all OK and look forward to hearing your news.
Gizzle x
PS. talking of daytime TV - did anyone see the 'hello cat' on Richard & Judy yesterday.  It's a posting on YouTube by somebody called youyouyou.  A black and white cat walks down the hallway saying 'hello' - very amusing and causing my cat a lot of consternation!! x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well, sorry about not being around again, what with floods and builders in every room I haven't managed to get to the computer.  
Well I am sure CG will still be sunning herself  on a beach somewhere still and would have missed all our miserable weather.   
Gizzle at least thinking about what needs doing outside is a start  you can always be the forman  .  I don't envy your time on the progesterone, you'd think they'd think of something else by now without the bloating!    Thankfully you will probably be feeling a bit more comfortable from now on....especially with all this daytime tv!  


The whole town has had trouble with flooding,    and the pond is nearly full but a lot of mud is now on the bottom of it that got washed in with all the rain. We also have a straycat,  picked him up near my aunts he was in a sorry state, have advertised him for his owners as he is a very gentle lap cat .....till he sees the dog and then he turns into a monster , the poor dog (an alsatian cross) is petrified , even when the cat is just having a scratch and his bell tinkles!!!

Have my blood results back ready for my Specialist appointment for my pituitary etc.  One of my liver function tests are low (Alk phos ?) and my pituitary function is high at 833 (should be 40 -530), so I am quite anxious to see him in just over a weeks time.  
Still haven't got an appointment for the fertility and miscarriage problems at our local hospital yet, they must think girls our age have all the time in the world!!! 

Anyway wishing you all a good weekend, with plenty of sunshine 

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi all,

Well we've been back from sunny Spain for over a week already. It was a lovely break - didn't do much apart from read 4 books, swim, eat and drink loads of wine  

Spent today sorting the garden out - I can't believe how much everything had grown. 

Emps - have you had any more news from the specialist yet? How's the pond and building works coming along? 

Gizzle - good to hear you and the skinny one are getting along and you've got someone to compare bumps with   I hope all's progressing well with your pregnancy.

Terri & Drowned Girl - hope you're both well.

Have a good weekend,

CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

CG - Sounds like my sort of holiday, glad you had such a wonderful time!  We may be going away for a few days in September, hopefully a beach with a good book or two.  We have visitors coming from the US in August and I'm dog sitting for 2 different dogs too over the August break, so frantically trying to turn this dust pit into a home!

Well with all this wet weather the build is so slow, was sweeping up their mess from the garage the other day whilst they were on a break and oh my god my back went  !  I had to crawl   on all fours through the kitchen and try and stay out of sight from them till the pain   from the spasm subsided, felt such a pratt!

Then they had put the latch down on the garage door and I managed to lock myself in there for 20 minutes, and what was frightening was that nobody heard me screaming 'HELP!' through the gap at the bottom of the garage door.  Hubby thought all the shouting was over zealous kids a few doors down and the banging was me tenderising his steak!  

Well my specialist appointment wasn't what I expected, he wasn't concerned about my pituitary being a bit high as he actually took me off the prolactin  , I am still on the thyroxine and go back in 6 months  .  He also commented that my thyroid level wasn't a valid reason for the clinic to try and stop our treatment.  so all that anxiety and stress was for nought!!!  Still haven't received a reply from the clinic about our complaint from May. 

I also had my appointment come through for mid August at the infertility Clinic locally, so I am gathering up as much information on my previous pregnancies and consequent miscarriage investigations so we don't waste any more time by re doing them all again.  
I am really not sure if there is any point doing anymore miscarriage investigations as hubby is reluctant to 'try again'.  It breaks my heart but I know at some point we must say enough is enough.

Ah well at least we have the nice lap cat to fuss.... who dribbles when you do...mouth end girls! 
The pond is now over flowing, luckily I made an overflow stream for excess rain....not this much though!!  Been out again with my black paint (no not in a black mood again)as most of our exterior wood work is that colour already.  Was wonderful being at the top of the roof seeing the view but my knees were knocking on the way down!!    I am still sporting a bruise on my forehead too, from head butting a cane holding up a plant in the garden, knocked me for 6, its a dangerous sport you know!

Take care
emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps,

Hope you haven't been adding any more bruises to your collection. What a nightmare that no-one heard you shouting when your back went. Bet you could have throttled your DH!

Well if the weather there's anything like it's been here in Gloucestershire you back garden must be a pond. DH took 10 and a half hours to get back from a meeting in London yesterday due to the floods - he was a very tired bunny when he eventually got home around midnight.

Glad you don't have to wait too long to see your local infertility unit. Perhaps once you've seen them you and DH will know what you want to do next. He's bound to feel a bit reluctant to try again but may change his mind. It's so stressful going through the tx that everyone feels from time to time enough is enough. That said we all seem to change our minds again -it's only if the feeling goes on for longer than a few months that you really know you're ready to move on to something else. 

My diet ain't working, despite the fact I got asked when my baby was due recently at a friend's 40th. I was mortified tho couldn't show it of course. Spent the rest of the party trying to hold my stomach in and pretend I "wasn't bovvered"...It was no mean feat either sucking the old tum in given its size  

Gizzle, Terri - hope you're both well.

CGxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl

Hi is everybody doing in this thread? x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls! 

I'm back and feeling refreshed, not breathing in brick dust as much ....builders left last week...thought they were moving in as they have been drinking me out of house and home!!!  

Computer now reinstated and I have really missed getting in touch with you all. 

How is every body?  Gizzle has skinny blonde's ankles got fatter yet?

Well we wrote a letter of complaint in May to our clinic and had to write since as they haven't replied with any answers yet.  Other than that we went to see a consultant again to see why we keep miscarrying.....he had no answers either.  He has suggested surrogacy with donor eggs, which I was devastated about but my friend who has already done so much with the donor eggs has offered to be a surrogate for us, I was flabbergasted.   I contacted Cape Town as I thought we may have a chance with my friend as surrogate and a donor there and was told it is only possible for SA citizens.  We are now trawling though clinics to try and find one that might accommodate our unusual situation.

Hope you are all well

speak soon

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps - it's lovely to have you back, I've missed you   Gizzle has been very quiet too but hope she rejoins us 

I'm so pleased to hear that you've got a way forward - you will achieve your dream one way or another and that's the main thing. Who cares if it's slightly less conventional than normal - I never had you down as a conventional type of girl anyway   What a fantastic friend you have. Indeed your post moved me to   must be all those hormones!!! 

I'm on a frozen medicated cycle so have 2 little embies on board. I'm half way through the 2ww already and at the point of wishing it would last forever so I don't have to face test day! Went back to work this week but have decided I'm going to have to book test day (Monday) off work - just can't risk bursting into tears at work. We've decided to go the donor route if this cycle doesn't work as we need to find some renewed hope and go for something with a better chance of success.  

You must be glad to see the back of those builders - you must have been making them too comfy   How's the extension looking now, are you pleased?

Love, CG xxxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi Cotswold girl,


                        
Wow!! 

I am so pleased to hear that you are already half way through the dreaded 2WW, I have now got my  for Monday and I'm sure that is the best thing booking the day off!
     
                   

The extension is far from finished we have no plaster on the walls,  no screed on the floor etc, but just glad to get back to some normality.  The builders came back the other day as they had forgotten their  step ladders and I had all my indoor plant on them...looked pretty good too!

I just hope not hearing from gizzle is good news and the same too with drownedgirl!

Lovely to get back in touch!

emps
x


----------



## Empty2

Hi all,

Hope everybody had a good weekend..... especially those having to watch as much rugby as me!!!! 

 yep this is what hubby wanted to do with my mouth, I kept oooooing and arrrhhhing but they don't half bash them selves don't they definitely more manly than the football players when they are tackled!!!

              
Drownedgirl  I saw after my post that you are pregnant with twins congratulations!!!  Well done!!!
              
CG  wanted to wish you loads of luck for tomorrows test!   
              

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps,

Just to let you know that it was a BFN for me again  

Donor route next. 

CG xxxxx


----------



## Empty2

Oh CG I am so sorry!  Sending you big hugs  and to let you know I'm thinking of you.

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hello ladies, do you mind if I join you 

I have been reading various threads for the past 8/9 months and only this week have plucked up the courage to actually post .

brief story.....  me and dh have been ttc for 12 years.  We have had numerous attempts at ivf.  Was always a slow responder to the drugs so had a lot of false starts before actually making it to egg collection.  Only one bfp but unfortunately only lasted a few days .

We did have a natural pregnancy when I was 37.  Was over the moon, first scan at 7 weeks showed a heart beat - then at 9 weeks discovered we had a missed miscarriage - gutted to say the least.  We decided enough was enought and give up.  Once I reached 40 i had to start again before it was too late.

This time I didn't respond at all, even on the highest dosage.  It was then my niece offered to donate her eggs.  We went through one divf and unfortunately got a bfn and had no frozen eggs.  

Then my niece asked could she do surrogacy for us.  We have been trying straight surrogacy for the past 6 odd months and are currently on another 2ww.  I know strictly speaking I should be on the surrogacy thread, but..... I thought maybe you would let me join you lot 

take care whatever stage you are at 

Nick xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi nicolat,

Of course anyone can join in, mind we do tend to ramble a bit (well I do)....I am sure each IVF takes a few more brain cells away!!!! 

Your history seems very much like my own and we have now decided to go for surrogacy with the same friend who has donated to us, we are so lucky.

My first pregnancy was an ectopic at 30 so felt sure when doing IVF I would get pregnant.  I didn't.  
We were then advised to try donor eggs.  Now at 41 we have been advised to try donor eggs and surrogacy.  Sounds a bit weird I suppose but at least my DH will be genetically attached!  

My friend has a 15 month old son now and can't comprehend me not getting the same joy as she does.  I think friends and family that see you go through this feel blessed with their children.  Although my MIL is our only thorn in our side, but I could ramble all day on that subject!

Anyway I have trawled through the sites to get information and if we do surrogacy here I will have to adopt as I can't be put on the birth certificate and DH can only be put on if her DH says he didn't know about the surrogacy?  Help is needed here and hopefully someone will point it out if I've got a little mixed up with this.  You need to have an agreement written up too and I think one of the surrogacy sites can help...for a fee.

We have this morning received our paperwork to go to ISIDA in Ukraine for the donor eggs and a few members have been there and said how good it is, so will update here...unless they move me?

I know the 2ww is a terrible wait and I like you seem to plan past it expecting the worse, but try and stay positive.  Sending you some positive energy   

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

thanks Emps .........  I did see some similarities in our history and decided what the heck maybe I could post on this thread  

Bit confused about you having to adopt?. In the event of my surro getting pregnant,  I have been told that my name will be put on the birth certificate after a parental order is completed.  We will not need to go through the adoption process.  Is your surro from Ukraine?.  Maybe it different when another country is involved .  It all seemed very straight forward when we were checking.  We do need a solicitor to complete the paperwork but it all seemed relatively easy!!.  Also our suro doesn't have a partner so maybe that makes a difference as well.

We are lucky in that our immediate family are happy with what we are doing.  My MIL is dead, so don't have to worry about that.  Sorry you are having problems there.

Hopefully you will not need to go to these lengths and that donor eggs will be successful for you.

We are due to test again at the weekend, dread it.  From the deed is done we are hopeful for the first week and then fearful that it doesn't work for the second.  It is actually harder than going through the 2ww yourself, can't really explain why .

Enough of my ramblings, look forward to chatting with everyone, sometimes its nice to have a rant/chat to people who understand!!!.

Nick  x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Nick,

Wishing you all the best for the weekend, I hope you get the good news you deserve.   

Love, CG xxx


----------



## SuziT

thanks CG, this infertility really sucks!!!.  Its great to have a web site like this, can't really talk to a lot of people about my situation and get fed up with the pitying looks when new babies come on the scene.  

at least here, everyone is in the same boat so to speak!.

I know I am really lucky compared to a lot of people but its hard to keep positive all the time.

See from your post that you just had bfn - I'm sure your gutted.  Hopefully what every you decide to do will work out 

thanks for taking the time to reply.  and sorry for rambling.  Need a good kick up the backside at times 

Nick xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi all,

Nick, hopefully you got good news at the weekend?      
You are in the best place for a bit of TLC,   or just to let of steam!   If you go through some of my posts its only the girls on here that have kept me sane!   

CG, Glad you are back, how are you feeling, been thinking of you.   


......well yes I got it completely wrong about adopting      it is a parental order I was thinking about (when I re-read it properly)...see I told you them brain cells!!!   
We are hoping to go out to Ukraine for the egg donation by January or February, and can get a direct flight from Gatwick and I think the flight takes about 4hrs?

Been having a good go in the garden over the last few days been very good weather, and finding a few mice too! 


emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi emps, cg, 

we had the best news ever at the weekend.  We are still in shock and really can't believe it has actually happened.  Hopefully this time things won't go wrong.  As we all know this is only the start of it!!! 

Hopefully emps you will not need to go down this route, and you will have success with donor eggs.  What are the success rates for divf in Ukraine?.  I wish you all the best.

cg - hope you are keeping ok 

feel really bad about posting my good news, but didn't want you to think that I just wanted to chat when I was feeling down, if you know what I mean.

speak soon

Nick xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Nick - I take it the best news ever was a BFP! If so that's absolutely wonderful news. Congratulations   

Emps - I'm feeling a bit better thanks though must admit it's all been a bit of a struggle over the past week. Feel very down and wonder if I can keep putting myself through all this .... but I know that I will because I'm not ready to give up yet! 

Think I need a holiday   this rubbish weather today is enough to get anyone down! 

Glad you got the low down on parental orders. January will be here before you know it so get that garden sorted while you've got time! 

CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,
            
Wow congratulations Nick with your   !!!!!!!  
            
This thread is here for all the ups and downs of treatment and it is wonderful when we have an 'up' to celebrate!!!!!

CG ...Not very bright time of the year to try and get through this is it, a nice hot location will do you the world of good...         any room in your suitcase?  I know what you mean about keep going through this.  Thinking of you.

This longing and hope for a family out weighs the trauma of the treatment, and the heartache it so sadly can bring.

I'm just enjoying time with DH with a few days off and trying to relax and remember 'what life is all about'.........after a few months of major upsets with MIL  , think we'd got enough on our plate wouldn't you.


emps
xx


----------



## SuziT

Hi CG- it does get harder to carry on after you have had so many downs.  I am so glad now that we after giving up for a few years decided to try again.  I think the want never goes away.  Some how you find the strength to carry on.  My thoughts and prayers are with you, what ever you decide.  A break away to recharge your batteries would be nice, and might be just what the doctor ordered.

thanks emps - before you know it, it will be time for you to start again
and fingers crossed  things will work out for you.


I'm glad I am still welcome to post.  I am so conscious that it is very early days and that so many things do go wrong.  Hopefully not this time   I would like to think that maybe I have given you both some hope.  If anyone had of told me at the start of the end after another divf failed that I would be one step closer to my dream, I wouldn't have believed them.  this web site has been a real lifesaver, iwish I had of found it years ago.

take care

Nick xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Well no further forward, was waiting to get some news before emailing.  

Hope you managed to book something in sunnier climes CG. 
I had a w/end away with my mum which was lovely but hectic and the sun shone down on us which was the best feeling ever!

Nick, are you still on cloud nine!!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you, its such a long wait now till your scans etc isn't it 
Have you told anyone in the family that you are going down this route or are you waiting for the pregnancy to get further on?

We had sent a letter of complaint to my clinic (shock horror) in May and am still waiting for answers.........   Feel we cannot go onto the next chapter without a conclusion from there, also need my notes etc off them.   Is it possible to take your frozen embryos to another clinic?

Anyway will keep you posted,         to everyone,
emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi Emps, yes still on cloud 9!.  Although very weary of things going wrong You know how it is 

We told my mum and she was delighted.  am frightened to spread the news further until we at least get to 12 weeks, which is an age away.  Got date for first scan and just praying everything is well.  When can you ever relax..........

Sorry you are not having much success with your clinic.  The medical profession have a lot to answer for at times!.  Not sure if you can move your frosties to another clinic sorry.  Did you go anywhere nice for the weekend?.  Sometimes its nice to get a way and recharge the batteries.  Fingers crossed you get results and get things moving on in the right direction 

Hi CG - how are you keeping?.  You are in my thoughts  

Has anyone started Christmas shopping yet?.  I have so many birthdays this month and early next month, that I usually dont start until after!.  thats my excuse anyway.

speak to you all soon

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi,

I know it is such a nervy time, I'm not sure anyone really relaxes! 

When you think that _time_ is ultimately against us the clinic is dragging it's feet terribly! They said they would have their conclusion in August...mmmm! 

Our w/end away was in Torquay and looking after a friends B&B thats why it was hectic! Was a lovely break just the two of us and time to chin wag. This w/end completely different holed up doing our tax 

Most of our Christmas pressies these days are Oxfam gifts from their catalogue and impulse buys for the children in the family, including my three God children.

 I am however getting geared up with sweets for halloween at the moment, we had over 40 kids turn up last year all being dressed in the most amazing array of costumes  We ended up running out of sweets and giving them grapes instead...thought we may have been pelted with eggs but all were quite nicely surprised and ate them immediately....very strange!!!! DH (getting caught up in the excitement ) decided to jump out on the next group but was horrified as it was a 5 year old girl on her own on the door step!! She froze! and he made a bumbling  apology to her mum at the top of the drive, who found it really funny?!!!!!!  I would love to have kids so we can do this sort of thing and get excited over Christmas too....well more than we already do......have a rather large reindeer and Santa to put on the roof this year!    not my choice, when I said about decorating the house I though white twinkly lights! 

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I've been awol - seem to have been really busy at work and the evenings are over before I know it. Still not sorted a holiday out - can't seem to make any firm decisions these days - my heads all over the place   

Think we've got a way forward on our heating at last having been back and for between a new Rayburn or a boiler. So at least that's one thing sorted   We've been investigating our next options regarding tx abroad and are fairly sure we're going to go to Reprofit as soon as we can. Once we know when that might be we'll try and focus on booking some sort of break. It'll be 2 weeks away if tx is still some time off or a shorter break if it's going to be sooner! Part of me thinks we should have some tx free time before we start another cycle but the greater part of me just wants to crack on with it asap - I must be mad  

Nicky - I'm glad you're still going to post here. It's great to hear that things can work out, and gives those of us still trying an incentive to go on and do whatever it takes to succeed. I hope the time between now and the end of the first trimester flies by for you. You must be pinching yourself at the moment   When's the scan? 

Emps - sorry your clinic hasn't resolved your complaint yet. I think I've read elsewhere on these boards that you can transfer frosties but you do need to check that the clinis store them in the same way/solutions etc. Thanks for the reminder about Halloween - must get some sweets in and hope no-one turns up for them (he he) Did that last year and ended up with a lot of spare sweets I just had to eat myself  

CG xxxxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi CG - good to to see you posting have been thinking about you!.  I really hope you get sorted out soon whatever you decide.  A holiday sounds great too!.  I am glad that my story can give others hope.  This time last year i was starting medication for my divf, and this year just trying to keep postive that things are going to be ok.  First scan is due 25th Nov.  It seems such a long time away, but that is the earliest they would give us.  Can't wait but feel so nervous that things will go wrong   My niece is quite sick at the moment which is a good thing - not sure she feel that way.  Her wee boy is 18 months and is a bit of a handful, so we are helping as much as possible.

Emps - reading your earlier post reminded me of a tv programme i seen on Friday nite, My family.  You didn't watch it.  It was all about halloween and was hilarious, similarity between your dh and the father in the programme.!!

We don't get any callers for halloween, sad!!.  We live in a quite cul-de-sac and  there are only a few kids living in it.  I luv christmas and can't wait to get all the decorations out.  My dh won't let me put something on the roof, spoil sport!.

Just back in from walking our dog, she is terrified of all the fireworks going off!.
and the cats are hiding behind the bed.  Its a mad house. 


see you all later

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls!

I have just come in from hoovering and washing my car...no I am not a clean nut, but having just had a muddy maulting, wet nosed dog who breaths up the windows in it.  I am sure she writes her name across the them with her nose. 

CG - No you are not mad!  Good luck in the decisions you need to take  .  Hope you have managed to book a holiday now, to give yourselves a breather from all this.  
So this other big decision Rayburn or boiler, which did you decide on?  We have the electrician and plumber turning up next week then the plasterer the following week...feels like years we have been on our mini project!!! 
I also think you should stand away from them sweeties! -or get them grapes - maybe this could be an experiment we should all be getting involved in for this halloween?   

Well Nicky that sound like a very good sign that your niece is so sick, shame for her though, sounds very exciting!  Sending you    

Didn't catch My family, but last week getting quotes DH got confused between the plumber who snowboards (who'd just had a bad fall off his board ) and the electrician. The electrician rang with his quote and I was hovering trying to listen in, DH then asked how his knees were,  I just cracked up laughing and spat crisps everywhere much to his disapproval! You should have seen him tackling the wasps in the loft when I sent him up for the cat basket, he was dressed as an intrepid explorer with his can of fly spray for protection, I had to stand crossed legged on the landing as I was laughing so much..............I could go on all day! 

On a serious note we got in touch with the hfea who were very helpful with their advice, although at this point I didn't mention our surname or clinic.  Thanks for the tip about moving the embryos CG we will have to seriously look into it.

Wishing everyone a few more days of sunshine

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi girlies   hope everyone had a good weekend.  It was my birthday and I went to see Rod Stewart last night.  he was great.  62 years of age and he can still perform 

CG - have you got your holiday organised yet?.  My sister is going on a cruise in 2 weeks time, lucky her and my cousin is heading of to New York for a few days.

Emps - your dh sounds a bit like mine!!!.  do you have cats and dogs? I have 4 cats and 1 dog.  house is mad!!!  

Glad the Hfea were able to give you some good advice - hopefully you will get started again real soon 

chat soon

Nicky xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

 Happy birthday Nick...although I am now very belated!!!!!   Went to see Rod stewart a few years ago and yes he is a great performer, you luck girl! 

We have an RSPCA female Alsatian cross and a stray Tom cat who hates dogs!!!  After a rocky start they get on ok now. Didn't really want a cat as DH works away and I would have liked to travel to him once in a while! But... I'm a sucker for animals anyway and was so upset when I found him I took him in. He was poisoned 2 weeks ago and is just back on his feet again and I'm £120 lighter too!

*Also not a good week from the clinic. Basically letter said: sorry all this happened but sh*t happens goodbye, yes written cynically by me, not their exact words!! The doctor involved has left and so they cannot do an investigation, yep May was when our complaint was sent to them and October they tell us this! We should not be treated this way!    * 
Still in touch with HFEA too, awaiting their response.

We have now gone for counseling as I feel I cannot cope with this and MIL issues too.

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps - sorry to hear you didn't get any real closure with your complaint, the fact the doctor has moved on perhaps shows it's not just you that's had a problem   Have you found out if you can move your frosties yet? I hope you can as I'm sure you'll feel better having a dresh start somewhere else    Sorry you're having MIL problems on top of it all    I really hope the counselling helps - after all you've been through your coping mechanisms probably need a helping hand.  

Nicky - I hope all's well your end. Not long until your first scan I see. You must be excited and nervous at the moment. Wishing you all the best for the scan     Hope you had a great birthday, Rod Stewart eh, he's really grown on me over the years. Can't believe he's in his 60s! 

Drowned girl - I hope all's well with you honey. We haven't heard from you in a while.

Love, 

CG xxxxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Hope you have all had a good few weeks?

*Sorry if this email doesn't make sense DH is watching the Croatia game and screaming at the TV...oh and we are 2-0 down!*

Nicky how's your niece doing? Is she still being sick?  and the scan is Sunday isn't it, keeping my fingers crossed for you 

CG have you had that well earned holiday yet? Have you any idea when you will start round 4? We were thinking of Ukraine, ISIDA but the other site I am has been full of the upsetting news of one of the ladies at the clinic and her surrogacy disaster. My heart goes out to her and her little girl.

Thank you for you support, it's the lowest I've been so far. I feel a failure anyway without a 70 year old battering me with it too  . 

It all came to a crescendo with the Clinic letter and a lovely one off my MIL too! I had a 4 page letter off MIL  telling me how she felt about me and our marriage including 'this is not how I though my son's life would turn out'.....no kids etc. DH isn't that concerned if we never manage to have children of our own but I still dragged him 'kicking and screaming' to relate before I believed him and not her  vicious tongue (well pen 'n' ink really), I would recommend anyone just going and talking some unfortunate soul to death for 1 hour, really gets it into perspective when you have a ref there...to stop all the screaming, shouting and door slamming stuff. 
This week has just been getting so much better will all the tradesmen in yep they all turned up when booked and getting a lovely letter this week as the Swan sanctuary at Shepperton (I once had the pleasure of working at)getting their Education Centre agreed by the Council. Yippee! Oh and DH is home this week...yes the icing on the cake...well all except the footie score at the moment!!!!!!!

emps
x

PS DH has taken delivery off a snowman today that lights up...why do I need children when I have him?
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps - so sorry your MIL is being such a pain in the  What an awful thing for you to have to go through and for her to say - she should be giving you and your DH support not adding to your stress levels.     Make sure she doesn't undermine your relationship - she has no idea what you mean to each other. Perhaps she'd prefer to see him with a string of kids, divorced,  pennyless and fighting for access.....

DH and I are off to Prague and Vienna for a few days tomorrow so we're finally having that break we talked about! Work has been incredibly busy and stressful lately so I'm really looking forward to recharging my batteries. My coping mechanisms have completely gone - feel really wound up about everything so hoping some time with DH away from everything will do the trick.

Will be back on line in a week - take care in the meantime and listen to your DH not his mother!

So when does the snowman get unveiled?

Lots of love, CG xxxxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Girls

CG - have a brilliant break.  Prague and Vienna sounds brilliant.  Take time to chill out and enjoy.  Do they have Christmas markets there?.  Have never been.

Emps - really sorry you are having so much bother with your mil.  How dare she!!!.  As if its not hard enough without someone else sticking your beak in!.  Also sorry that didnt get anymore with your complaint.  Makes you so cross!!!.  We had a counselling session before we started using donor eggs.  We as a couple really benefited from it.  To be honest I dreaded going but in the end it worked out well.  Sometimes a referee does come in handy 

We had our booking in appointment with the midwife on Monday.  What a palava.  Hadn't read the doctors letter so didn't realise it was a surrogacy.  Then I had to ask them did they not want any details of the 'fathers' medical history.  Because my dn had told them she didn't have a partner they assumed that she did not have the fathers medical history.  She had never dealt with a surrogacy arrangement so really didn't know what to do.  Our scan is next Monday got the dates confused .  I am no nervous about it, although my niece is still being very sick so hopefully that is a good sign.  Will let you know on Monday  

We then had a break in on Tuesday.  They only stole! some jewellery as they were disturbed .  My engagement ring and eternity ring  and my dh's new wedding ring which I had brought him for his 40th birthday in May this year.  gutted.  Also the thought that someone has been in your house is not nice.  The only good thing was we have animals in the house and they were ok. 

Well onto happier things, glad all your workmen have turned up on time, that most be a first!!.    It was a bad nite for football all round, NI got put out again!!!.

We have an outside snow man as well (called Snowy!!!) but he is ancient would really need replacing.  Bought myself a willow tree nativity set and can't wait to 1st Dec so that I can put it out.  How sad am I!!

chat soon

Nicky xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Sorry I missed you CG, hope you are having a great time anyway!

Nicky, good luck for Monday, keeping everything crossed for you, wow your poor niece is really going through the mill with her morning sickness isn't she.

Really sorry to hear of your dreadful news about your break-in  

*Well what can I say about the footie...bring back Erickson! Sorry that NI got kicked out too. Even if England were out it would have been good to support our neighbours, and draped other flags next year all over and around the house!!!!!!*

Spoke too soon about workmen...electrician has gone off with a stomach bug  and plaster has done his shoulder in and won't be able to work again  , so frantically been ringing around and have managed to get a new one to start the week after next. 

We spent yesterday walking in the Peaks  with the dog and I feel it blew a few cobwebs away  .....and dinner was at a lovely pub with some great friends for company. 

And my MIL  wasn't mentioned once!

Well Nicky just wanted to send you and DH and your niece    for Monday

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi Emps, hope your workmen are back on track again!!!

good news, scan on monday showed one perfect heartbeat.  Very emotional both of us had a tear in our eyes!!!.  Fingers crossed it carries on that way

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Nicky,

That's fantastic news honey. You must be over the moon.   Love your ticker too! Hopefully you can start to relax a little and enjoy making plans for you and your baby.

Take care, lots of love,

CG xxxxx


----------



## SuziT

thanks CG.  trying to stay positive.

how did your holiday go?.  I hope you both had a great time.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Empty2

Nicky,

Congratulations on you news, how brilliant is that !!!!! 

Wishing you lots of good luck!!!!!!!!   

Cg - how was your trip?

Hope you are all keeping well

emps
x


----------



## Empty2

.......yep I know it looks as if I am replying to myself but I just wanted to wish all of you a wonderful love filled Christmas  ...or a holiday if you don't celebrate it.....  .......well you know what I mean!?!?

Anyway best wished for the New year too and for all our dreams to come true!

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi Emps, no you arent talking to yourself!!.  Happy Christmas to you and your family.  I really hope 2008 is your year  

CG - you too, hope you are keeping ok

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps, Nicky,

Wishing you both a very merry Christmas and a happy New Year - here's hoping 2008 makes all our dreams come true  

On that subject how's you're baby doing Nicky? I see you're into the 2nd trimester already. It seems no time since you were waiting for the result of the 2ww.

Hope you are both ready for Christmas - I've finally finished packing presents and have enough food in to feed an army!

We had some friends around for a meal today which started the festive entertaining .... Diet starts in the new year  

CG xxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps - oops forgot to mention our trip was lovely thanks, a much welcome break. We went to Prague and Vienna - Prague was beautiful and Vienna very grand. Did a few of the christmas markets in Vienna so stocked up on a few more decorations. 

Speak soon, 

CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi all!

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas ....ours went with just a few incidents! 

Nicky, I like the ticker under your messages, can't believe its 15 weeks already, brilliant!!! Hope your neice managed to eat her Christmas meal without too much stomach upset?!!!!!!

Cg isn't Prague lovely, and so too is Vienna...was very envious!!!!

Heres my Christmas.....are you ready with a cuppa sitting on a cushion with your legs crossed?

Well a few days before Christmas I spent with DH's family looking after the children whilst their mum and dad did there last little bits, I wrapped pressies with contrasting bows and shiny string, cleaned out cupboards did washing, ironing, took the kids too and from school, cooked meals, packed away a mountain of food from Tescos on line, walked their dog etc ect. 
We then returned home slightly knackered and my wonderful mum had decided to suprise me  by decorating the dining room...but only got it about a 3rd finished so I was painting on the day before Christmas Eve, with the electrician and plasterer still working too ........surrounded by all our decorations, unwrapped pressies were just dumped in the corner etc, oh and I still hadn't shopped!!! We had it half decorated by midnight and I had wrapped the pressies...well in a fashion.... then on Christmas Eve I had my friends 11 yr old all day while my friend caught up with her housework, wrapping, shopping etc!!!!!!!! Made dreadful cookies (as I couldn't locate the scales or mixer), that were meant as an extra gift for my friend! so still wrapped them...haven't spoke to her yet. 

I was cooking Christmas Day for 4 of us but woke with a frozen shoulder and a vertibrae out of place so spent it dosed up with pain killers and a neck brace...to stop my head from rolling off!  Then 2 days ago I was feeling a lot better, thought I would make a start on all the extra bits and pieces I wanted to cook. DH had taken the dog walkies and I went to the dining room to find he had flooded it,  I had to throw off my dressing gown to save the tree and electrical stuff coming in contact with the water, and drag the dining room furniture across the room and hoist the 12 ft rug back across itself and use every towel we had to soak up the water! Hence I am back in the neck brace  and without a hubby...only joking about the hubby! 

Also found today i had missed one of the requests from the clinic abroad for tests to be carried out (including HIV) as we were hoping to go as soon as possible. My surrogate is going to  me!

hope everybody else had a more sucessful time, although we have smiled about it all since, either that or I now have lock jaw!
 

Happy New Year to you all!!!!! 

emps 
x


----------



## SuziT

just started a post and lost it half way through 

Emps - hope you are feeling better.  What an eventful run up to christmas you have had.  poor you.  Sorry you missed your request from the fertility clinic to carry out tests.  Will it delay things much, I hope not, really hope that 2008 will be your year 

CG - how did your christmas go, hopefully quieter than Emps!!!.  Also praying hard for you that 2008 will be your year.

My christmas was very quiet.  It was our wedding anniversary on Friday so we went out for a nice meal and a few drinks.  It was luvly.

Really appreciate you both asking me how my dn is doing.  At times I feel so guilty posting but you were both so luvely to me from the very start.  My dn is doing really well.  Still being sick and is very tired all the time but I take that as a good sign.  She is starting to show and she told her daugher the other week that she was having a baby for me.  Her daughter is 8 and was real good about it.  She luvs babies and cant wait for this one to be born.  Starting to really belive that it is happening.  Our next scan will be the end of January so fingers crossed for me 


Well Happy New Year to you both.  Take care and chat soon

Nickyxx


----------



## Empty2

Oh Nicky,

Please don't feel guilty, I wish more people would post their good news on here and their journey with pregnancy, it gives us hope!  I would be shouting it from the roof tops if I got any further than 9 weeks pregnant!  I actually did in a shopping mall in Cape Town when I found out I was pregnant a few years ago!    Good luck with the next scan this month.

CG - what are your plans for this year?  I feel enough confidence for the both of us!!   

I am quietly confident things for us will get better....afterall the rug is now dry and DH is out of the dog house!!!!!!!!     

Our surrogate is a very level minded girl and is OK with the delay, she is an angel I am sure!  So I feel a lot better.  Have an appointment with my GP tomorrow and yep have made a list to take in with me   , I'm still on painkillers too.  Still not received a call for the 6-11 day scan yet as another cycle rolls on.

Hope you all have a lovely relaxing Sunday!

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps - I hope you're feeling loads better and are fully recovered from your exciting Christmas! Just as well it's only once a year by the sounds of it   I'm almost embarrassed to say that we had a lovely event free Christmas. It made a change too not to be watching my alcohol intake - decided to enjoy some tx free time and have a normal festive season  Also discovered the secret of a stress free time - spend no more than a day with each relative 

Glad your surrogate is ok with the slight delay. What's the plan now? I really hope this next try works for you - will be keeping everything crossed for you 

Nicky - please don't feel guilty for posting here, it's lovely to hear that things can and do go well and that your dreams of a family are becoming a reality. You enjoy it and please please let us know how you and your niece are getting on. I hope your next scan goes well.

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

  

I have just got to tell you some good news...last Sunday Gizzle was going in to be induced!!!!!!!

I hope along with me you want to send her some    and a big congratulations, will let you know more when I hear from her! 

  

.......and yes we are having a quieter January although lots of tests for DH and our surrogate at moment, still fingers crossed for March! Our surrogate is so calm about it all but I have been on one site for accommodation in Kiev - you can book an apartment for a week - and am now inundated with porn website messages!!!!!!   And no I will not tell you which one!!!!  

emps
x


----------



## Jo

Thanks for letting us know   Sending lots of positive vibes and looking forward to hearing the news  

Emps Wishing you all the best, surrogates are amazing angels, they really are  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps, 

Gosh can hardly believe where the months gone - how exciting about Gizzle. Send her and her little one my love and warmest congratulations when you hear from her.        I hope mother and baby are doing well.     

Glad to hear your treatment is going to plan and your surrogate is chilled about things -it must be such a relief for you that she's taking it in her stride. I'm looking forward to hearing you announce your pregnancy on this thread in the not too distant future.            

Will post again at the weekend. Off to bed shortly.

Nicky - I hope your scan goes well, know it's due soon but not when - hope you get a good view of your bouncing baby     

Jo - how are you doing?

Lots of love, CG xxxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

I have past on your good wishes via an email, but as yet had no reply, very excited to know what she had.  I bet the new mum has got her hands full at the moment though!!!!

My surrogate has her first scan tomorrow to check all is ok before we start treatment.  Will keep you updated, very nervous.

Hope everyone had a good weekend, lovely weather for January!

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi Emps, CG

just a quick note, My dn is having her next scan tomorrow.  Really very nervous about it, and really really hope that everything  is as it should be.

Will let you know tomorrow nite.

sorry for no personals

Nicky xx


----------



## Empty2

Nicky,

Good luck for tomorrow!   

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps, Nicky,

Hope both your scans went well today.   

Love, 

CG xxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Emps - I hope your surrogates scan went well today.  

CG & Emps - thanks for your thank thoughts, today was marvellous.  Everything is as it should be. They couldnt make out the complete heart so have to go back in 2 weeks time for another scan, but assured us that it was only the position of baby, and not to worry.  It was amazing to actually be able to see all the baby parts.  It is finally starting to sink in that we are at long last 12 years later going to have our own baby.  Went to see my mum afterwards, she is great (she worries about my niece and me).  

take care girls

Nicky xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Nicky, so pleased all went well today -it must be lovely seeing your little one developing into a little person   Now that you're half way through the pregnancy you'd best start believing that it's finally happening   Have you decided on any names yet? 

CG xxxx


----------



## Jo

Hi Nicky
So pleased to hear your scan went well , it must be a wonderful feeling  

So half way, the next half will fly by  

Emps - Hope your surrogates scan went well  

Hi CG, I am ok thanks , just plodding on really  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## SuziT

thanks Jo, really appreciate your kind words.  This time last year I was on my final 2ww.  When it didnt work we were devastated  its really hard to believe one year down the line we have just had our big scan.  My niece is having a hard time with my sisters inlaws.  They totally do not agree with this whole surrogacy business and think that she is virtually giving up 'her baby'.  Get so cross with them, but I suppose everyone is entitled to their opinions.  

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## SuziT

Hi CG - thanks - me and dh cant quite agree on names.    Although I would like to incorporate my dns name in some way for a middle name, perhaps Christian.  (my niece is Christine).  How are you keeping?.

Emps - any news on your surrogate?

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Well this morning had a reply from Gizzle and she had a baby boy   and the 9 hrs labour wasn't too bad!   

She is on    and she seems to be settling into motherhood pretty well! 

Nicky, wonderful news on your scan, I bet it still isn't sinking in!!!!  Take no notice of your sister in-laws, we have small minded relatives too!        You know what they say you can't choose your family but you can choose your friends, especially your FF friends!!!!!

Thank you all for asking, my surrogates scan went really well, so still keeping of fingers crossed to start pretty soon!  We have just sent the tests off so awaiting the hospitals reply.

Jo and CG  , hopefully will have more time to reply soon, DH is loitering.  
emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps - what wondeful news about Gizzle. Send her, her DH and baby boy my best wishes.   

    CONGRATULATIONS GIZZLE     

Nicky, sorry your sister-in-laws are being a pain. I guess surrogacy and sometimes any form of IF tx can be difficult for people to understand if they've had absolutely no problems having a family. I hope they come round if not they're not worth worrying about    

I've been feeling a bit worried and  lately as a recent scan showed 2 more fibroids to add to the one I knew I had. Although my clinic reckons they aren't anything to worry about I can't help worrying about them  

CG xxxxx


----------



## Empty2

Oh CG  sorry about your news   but looking on the bright side, the clinic arn't too worried.  Can they be removed at all?  Sending you      

Sent on your best wishes to Gizzle, hopefully once she has got used to the lack of sleep       she will send us a message!   

DH is still loitering, thought I might get away as the footie is on!!!! (England v Swizerland) but no!

Had a bit of disapointment today, our treatment is delayed for a month till they find us a suitalbe donor, which I thought they already had...silly me.  Will probably have to repeat the scan again. 

emps
x


----------



## Jo

CG Keep your chin up, the clinic aren't worried, but can understand sometimes that doesn't stop your worrying, (been there, done that) , really hope this is your turn  

Ems Hope they can find a suitable donor real soon for you 

Nicky, think that is a lovely idea about names , family are funny things, your niece knows exactly what she is doing, and what she is doing is changing a couples life because she wants to, she is a true angel 

Gizzle Congratulations !! Wonderful news  

Hi to everyone else 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Jo - I'm a born worrier so give me something to worry about and I do   I'd really hoped that I'd have some fibroid free time to try and get pregnant with DE. Like you I'll just have to keep plodding along and hoping for a miracle.  

Emps - I don't think they'd be keen to remove them even if I wanted them to. I had an abdominal myomectomy just over a year ago so I don't think they're keen to open me up again. Perhaps I should have had a zip put in!  

Sorry there's been a delay in finding your donor - it'll be worth it in the end  - just keep the faith   

Love, CG xxxxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

CG  wouldn't everything be so much simpler with a zip hey!!!     

Jo where is your road leading these days?   

We will have to repeat the scan plus have 2 more after this....  have i mentioned at £185 a time!!!! 

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi girlies - one of these days I am going to get the hang of all those luvly symbols you all use 

Emps - sorry to hear about the delay.  £185.00 per scan - thats crazy - but will be worth every penny if you get your end result 

CG - sorry to hear about your fibroids - sounds painful, but as Jo says if the hospital arent worried thats a good thing.

Jo - hows you today - anything nice planned for the weekend.

Was told in work yesterday that I wouldnt be entitled to any form of maternity pay!!!.  I can however take 13 weeks unpaid.  Have been with the same company for 16 years so to say i was a bit peaved was an understatement. If we had of been adopting a child I would have been entitled to 6 weeks paid leave!!!!.  Ah well..... on a brighter note my dn says 'honey' is kicking like mad this week so going to try at the weekend to see if I can feel him.  We have another scan next Thursday as well so cant wait.

hope everyone has a good weekend,  roll on 5.0clock.

Nicky xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps - £185 per scan, that is bad news  I hope you don't have to wait too much longer. Bet you're keeping busy tho! My DH is in to the Rugby so that's how we'll be spending our weekends during the 6 nations! 

Nicky - I hope you manage to get to feel some strong baby kicks this weekend   Good luck with the scan. 

Jo - hope you're well. 

Have a great weekend everyone,

CGxxxxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Nicky, Happy kicking!!!!   and good luck for your scan on Thursday.   

Can't believe you won't get maternity is that legal?   Maybe you should make more enqiries?

CG - I am still nursing him through the fact that England didn't get through to Europe!  

Jo hope you and the rest of the girls have a fab weekend, suposed to be a   weekend!

I have a bit of good news, I was surfing yesterday and found a clinic that do scans for patients going to Spain etc and their scans are £100 and £250 for 3!!!!  Well chuffed!!!  A bit of a drive but worth it!

emps
x


----------



## Jo

Hi 

Nicky - We had the same thing, I have worked for the same surgery for 24 years, and when our surrogate was pg, they told me I wasn't entitled to a penny, and I would have to take holiday for scans !! it makes you mad doesn't it, but hey you are living your dream, just smile at them, people cope without money (well sort of) , but do understand it is annoying, something should be done about it 

Emps Good news about the prices of the scans, its worth looking around 

CG We are just trying to move on, finding it really hard, we fill our lives with our niece and nephew, but it is hard 
We are doing the house up, as our money has always gone on treatment, so thats keeping us busy 

Well everyone have a nice weekend, it looks lovely out there  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## SuziT

Hi Emps, CG and Jo

just a quick update.  had our scan this afternoon and it was great.  

Christine is absolutely blooming.  I have got so close to her recently and am so proud of what she is doing.

chat soon 

ps hope everyone is having a great Valentines day and being spoilt rotten!!!.  I got a lovely bunch of flowers and a bottle of champagne.  Thats one good thing about having a surrogacy!!!.    I always take a wish on the cork (strange!!!).  and i wished that 2008 would be this little threads year .

take care everyone

Nicky xx


----------



## Jo

Nicky, what wonderful news  , I am pleased to hear your DN is blooming , she is one very special lady  

Have a good weekend everyone, we are decorating 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Nicky, 

I'm glad your niece are baby are doing so well. You must be getting so excited now  This must be bringing you both so close.  

Sorry to hear you won't get paid maternity leave, I thought the law might have caught up by now! Glad you can at least take unpaid leave while you settle into family life   

Emps - sounds good that there's a clinic you can get cheaper scans through. Even with a fair drive you'll be quids in!!

Jo - sorry to hear you're struggling sweetie. It really is hard I know. Only thing you can do is to throw yourself into things like decorating and looking after your nephew and niece. I hope you get loads of therapeutic decorating done this weekend  We've got some to do but can't get motivated to pick up the paint brushes, and there's too much rugby to watch! 

Have a great weekend all,

Love CG xxxxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Sorry about my delay in writing, had visitors so couldn't get onto the computer.....like getting to the loo with the newspaper for DH!
*Hope you have all been well,  and loved up for Valentines Day!!?!! I told my DH not to buy me flowers anymore for Valentines Day as they are so expensive (and I, to be honest, get annoyed at how small the bunch gets each year....should that be telling me something, but there again so are C C eggs? ) Any way he thought that meant not sending even a card so,  couldn't even scold him as we had guests here all week!*

Nicky brilliant news about your scan, so excited for you all!   

Jo, hope the decorating didn't get in the way of loooorrrvve and you too CG with all that testosterone on the pitch!  

Had a really awful day today, had an email from the clinic first thing, saying they cannot treat us as they no longer do surrogacy with DE's. We were getting geared up to start, and had already been put on hold once, having spent a fortune already in tests scans etc so were devastated. After a few phone calls I managed to get onto another clinic and they will treat us and so we start again soon, fingers crossed.

Will keep you updated...as long as we have no more computer hugging guests stop!  

emps
x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well, CG   saw on another thread you may be tx's soon, great news!!!

We have moved clinics and have now chosen a donor, who is ok with us too I might add, and today we had word that we are to start treatment next week...watch this space!  I am sure I have started to go grey with all these ups and down!
emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Emps - that is really brilliant.  I am so pleased for you.  I really hope and prey that everything works out for you this time.  You and your dh really deserve it  .  Keep me informed.  Is your clinic in the UK or abroad?  Im sure it seems unreal at the moment that it is happening next week!.

CG & Jo - hope you are both doing well?

I had my nieces wee boy in to stay at the weekend as she is getting quite tired.  He will be 2 in April and is a complete nitemare .  Good practice.  We were meant to go out for tea on sunday nite but were too tired ha ha.


take care and chat soon xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi girls,

Emps great news that you've found a new clinic and that you're about to start tx at long last   You must be soooo relieved after all the build up. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you     In fact it looks like we're going to be cycle buddies - I start downregging this week  

Bet you DH won't make the same mistake about Valentines Day again   Don't men realise you never mean it when you say don't bother getting me anything   I did quite well - a dozen roses (Tescos best) and vouchers for my favourite shop  

Nicky - glad you got some practice with your dear nieces little one. Makes you wonder how parents cope doesn't it!   

Love, CG xxxxx


----------



## SuziT

CG - good luck with your latest treatment.  As I said to Emps, really hope things work out this time for you as well.  You so deserve it.

take care and keep me informed.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you  

Nicky xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Did you feel the tremor?   I did, and as DH is away I have the dog upstairs (naughty I know, I have also made DH put a lock on the bedroom door!!!) anyway, sat upright in bed, dog still snoring loudly, so thought I had dreampt everything shuddering on my dressing table and went straight back to sleep! 

Jo, I hope the decorating is giving you some pleasure, have you finished yet?  I am in the middle of it now having to put 4 coats on new plaster, bit daft as I chose white!  My cutting in is very poor, (shakey hands  after all this blooming treatment)  so thought it would be easier doing the walls and ceiling the same. 

Nicky - I can quite understand your tiredness Nicky, I sometimes look after three, who I am an aunt to, and I am sure I must look like the cartoon snake with the spirralling eyes by the time their mum gets back home, its worse than jet lag!!!!    Not to long to go now though, so exciting isn't it, any other preparations done?  How are you aproaching getting all the legal papers arranged?

CG  - Brilliant news, good luck with the down regulating  , just remember to get the cold mayo jar out the fridge and onto the site before you inject!!!!!!  

I am still expecting maybe a discounted Valentines card or some garage flowers...but none so far.  So jealous of your 'tesco' roses...yep I have seen some and they are lovely!    I had even done him TBone steak for goodness sake on Valentines night.   Anyway I must get over this and move on....

Anyway, nighty night

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps - afraid the earth didn't move for me. I slept right through, so no change there!   I can't cut in when painting either - too keen to get the job done quickly. DH always ends up having to paint over my wonky edges   Thanks for the tip about the cold mayo jar - we've used ice cubes in the past but they melt too quickly on my warm tum!

Thanks for your good wishes Nicky - keep your fingers crossed for us. Let's hope we'll be adding to the success of this little thread.

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Hope you are all having a great weekend, and still have your chimney stacks!!!!!  

Nicky - Wow, only just spotted your scan picture, how longs that been there, it's so exciting now, all the more real!

CG - Happy jabbing!!!!   

Nothing much to add, just that we can start booking flights, and what a game that is!  Was thinking of going via Poland, any ideas, spent hours looking at cheap deals, that aren't there when you are transfered 3 times?    What an adventure this will be!

Anyway big   for you Jo, and I'll speak later when I have something to report!!!!

emps
x


----------



## Empty2

Hey girls me again!

Well we are just at the starting line, started down regulating today!!!!!!!!!    Flights booked etc!!!!!! 

Hope you are well and are battening down the hatches for Mondays storms, again! 

speak soon
emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi girls

well its all goes on this wee thread at the moment.

cg - not long now to you start downregging .  Fingers still firmly crossed
emps - when do you fly off?.  hope you are feeling ok and that the drugs are not affecting you too badly.
Jo - hows you? 

We are planning to start the nursery during the Easter break.  Cant believe time is moving so quickly now.  So much to do!.  We really cant do much legally until after the baby is born.  It all seems too easy if you know what I mean.  Our next midwife appointment is on the 19th March and hopefully at this one, we should be able to hear the babys heartbeat.  Christine tried last weekend to let me feel the baby kicking but it refused to budge  .  She rang when she got home to say that as soon as she left us it started, blinken typical.

You are all in my thoughts and prayers  

take care and enjoy the weekend

Nicky xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Nicky - You must be so looking forward to starting to decorate the nursery   What colour is it going to be?  The scan is great - must make it so real now. 

Emps - how exciting!! Welcome to the downreg club! I'm 1 week into my downregging and am starting to get ratty with DH so think it's working   Had a humdinger of a headache yesterday so I'm hoping AF turns up soon.   When do you fly? Hope you don't have too many changes to contend with during your flight.

Hmmm the forecast isn't great is it... How's your pond doing? 
CG xxxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Nicky, you made me smile with your message about the baby not kicking.   Better luck next time! 
Yes we want to know the colour pallet you will be using on the nursery...to give us a few clues to the sex of your baby.    I always look at magazines etc to decide the planning of the nursery during the 2WW, hopefully helps with getting all clucky.  Trouble is I change my mind so often!  

CG, are you totally bruised yet??  I will pray for Aunt Flo  for you!!!
My surrogate is doing extremely well with her jabbing right now, I am so proud of her. 
Where as I feel I am connected at the hip to the computer at the moment, (gives me something constructive to do too) so much to organise!    
The flight is early April, we are staying at Heathrow the night before (and booked in already for massages!!! )and we then have an early flight to Vienna, and stay there for a few hours (sound very posh but we will only be lurking around the airport)    
We had been advised to take a longer stop at Vienna to give us more time to catch the connecting flight to Lviv.  
I have also been trying to book accommodation in Lviv, the Lviv Tourist Board site is fantastic for this and to set up sightseeing tours whilst you are there, and I just want to learn a few more words in Ukraine!

emps
x
PS Amazingly I have frog spawn in my pond,   (yep I know that's the picture of sperm...but they look good....... ) the frogs came naturally and the pond still isn't finished yet.
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi ladies 

sorry I thought I had said, we are having a wee boy!!!!.  Colour scheme is going to be very neutrel (cream and beige).  Have seen this giant gollywog which I will have sitting in a corner.  Have decidded on pine furniture.  Cant wait to get it started.  I have bought so much clothes that I think I might need a double wardrobe!!!.  my dh is cracking up with me but just cant help it.  This is our one and only so I am making the most of it.

take care ............you are both in my thoughts and prayers 

Nicky xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Nicky - no you hadn't mentioned it was a boy and we were wondering   Cream and beige sounds good and wouldn't have given us any sort of clue so just as well Emps asked   Don't blame you at all about going mad on the shopping front! I can't wait to be able to buy baby clothes for myself (well you know what I mean!) Everything always looks so cute and small. It must be far too hard to be restrained when you've waited all this time!

Emps - how are you doing? Hope your jabbing is going ok. My AF arrived Monday and I've had a couple of really bad day long headaches. Feel totally rubbush today so hopefuly today's downreg test will show I've got there. I hope so cos I really need to start on the oestogen!!

It's a shame you haven't got a longer stay in Vienna - it's a lovely city to spend a few hours in. Glad your surrogate is doing well.

CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Congratulations Nicki on having a little baby boy!   

Nope we didn't know!!!!!  
I don't blame you with your shopping front!    Yes I think I would go mad on baby clothes and gadgets etc!   Thank you, you are in my thoughts and prays too along with all the girls on this thread........... and look a new icon to use too!!!!     Although I have far more hair when I do it!!!!

Cg, Good luck with the test, sounds like this has really knocked the stuffing out of you this time?   
Our surrogate is doing very well, whereas I have sent off for a IVF chill out tape   getting so anxious!  Feel it is now going too smoothly, tut...some people are never satisfied!!!  

emps
x


----------



## Empty2

Dobry dehn girls! (hello)

Just an update, down regulating scan went well and   surro mummy is about to start on the progynova!
CG how is your cycle going?

We are now equipt with 2 books, one the Bradt guide book of Ukraine (second addition - 2007) and the Ukrainian phrasebook and dictionary (Hippocrene books).  My mission is to get us safely from the airport to our accommodation in one piece!  

hugs to you all  

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Dobry dehn Emps - glad you're managing to get to grips with the language   Hope you've got the mine's a large glass of red  

Glad your downreg is going well hun. I've downregged and am onto the next stage of building my lining up. All being well we're on track for ET the week after next. Just hope this is the one for us both  

Nicky - hope the nursery is coming along nicely. 

Jo - how's the decorating going?

I'm on here trying to avoid the supermarket run   Will have to drag myself off there before too long!

CG xxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Girlies

Its getting exciting on here at the moment.  Emps & CG - really praying hard that everything goes to plan .  So many hurdles to get through.

Jo - hope you are doing ok?.

We are starting painting this weekend.  Everything bought and I cant wait to get stuck in.  We had a hospital appointment on Wednesday and we heard the babies heartbeat.  It was surreal!.  Recorded it and have it as my message tone.  Am I loosing the plot!!!!.

Hope everyone has a good easter.  Don't be eatting to many eggs!.

Nicky xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

nicolat said:


> We are starting painting this weekend. Everything bought and I cant wait to get stuck in. We had a hospital appointment on Wednesday and we heard the babies heartbeat. It was surreal!. Recorded it and have it as my message tone. Am I loosing the plot!!!!.


So how many times have you rung yourself since Tuesday - loads I bet   How exciting for you, it must be such a wonderful feeling hearing your babies heartbeat. Great idea too recording it. Hope the decorating goes well.

  CG xxxx


----------



## SuziT

good luck CG for tomorrow.  I will be thinking about you .

nursery looking good.  We are exhausted, but well worth it.

hope everyone had a good easter.  Im looking forward to going back to work tomorrow for a rest - ha ha

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi there,

Good news from me - scan showed lining of 11.5 so still on track for next week. Should find out tomorrow when D day is! 

Emps - hope all well with you. You must be getting ready to go now. Will you be able to post when you're away do you think? We'll be waiting with baited breath back here and keeping everything crossed. 

Nicky - glad the nursery is coming along. Bet you'll be in there loads over the coming weeks making sure everything is exactly right for your little boy's homecoming.  

Love,

CG xxxxxx


----------



## SuziT

CG - brilliant news about your lining.  Another stage closer ,  I have been watching out for your post.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Well such a lot of catching up to do....    I have eaten too many eggs ladies!!!!!  

Jo haven't heard from you in a while, hope you are OK? 
Nicki, how wonderful to hear your little baby's heart beat!   Glad you have finally completed the nursery, bet it looks great.
CG, yep great another stage closer!     Following you soon, I hope!  
How is your injecting going? 
My surro mummy    is doing great and is now also injecting with clexane.   
Had another scan and the last one before we leave is next week so getting pretty stressed now! 
Still haven't found the Ukraine for wine though...can always point I suppose!  

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi girls,

Just to let you know that all went well today - I'm now at home with my feet up and 2 embies onboard. Transfer quite tricky and painful today due to fibroids   Just hoping that it won't reduce chances of success. 

Good luck with your scan Emps not long for you now! Hoping you get a bumper crop of eggs and all goes well with your flights and visit.       

Nicky - hope you're enjoying shopping for those baby clothes etc  

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## crazycat4

Hi 
I wish you best of luck. Hope your 2ww doesnt drive you too crazy


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

the count down begins!!!!!!!!!

         
CG, you keep them there feet up      now and talk to embies , will try and email and check you are behaving yourself next week!!! 1 
         

Crazycat4 congratulations on your   

Nicky you will have gone through all this, my surro mummy is going for another scan tomorrow so chewing nails down to the quick!  
Then we fly out on Saturday...my 42nd birthday ,


emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi CG - hope you are staying sane on your 2ww.  I'm   hard for you.  

Emps - it is so nerve wrecking, all this waiting about.  Happy birthday for 42 and I hope you get the best birthday present ever


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Crazycat - congratulations on your wonderful BFP. Wishing you a very healthy pregnancy.    

Emps - good luck next week and a very   for Saturday. I hope you get the best present of all    I've done quite a bit of walking over the last couple of days - so not exactly feet up   We went down to Bournemouth so had some lovely walks along the beach and plently of fresh air. Finished off with a trip round the zoo on the way home (how old am I  )

Nicky - hope you and your niece are well.

Jo - hope you're well too.

CG xxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi all, how excitting is my saturday nite!!!

My niece christine was in visiting today and junior had the hick ups.  Really strange to see!!!.  Also her wee boy (he is 2 on Monday) decidded to give junior his dummy.  He pulled christines top up put his dummy in her belly bottom and put her top back.  How cute is that!!!.

CG - how are you doing?  2ww is murder.  I am praying hard for you.

Emps - happy birthday - good luck hope everything goes to plan.  Keep us informed.

Jo - hope you are doing ok?

We started filling babies wardrobe today, and my dh is as bad as I am.  Room is ready, clothes are ready, all we need now is the baby!!!.  Really starting to panic at the moment.  Time is starting to move very quickly and even though I have everything bought, I really dont know how to cope with a new born baby.  Went in search today for books on new born babies.  Got one, so hopefully it will help me!!!!!.

take care everyone

Nicky xx

heading off to bed soon, chat soon

Nicky xx


----------



## crazycat4

Thanks for your good wishes Cotswold Girl, when do you test??


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Nicky - ok you're now under orders to be out  every Saturday night for the next few weeks. There's plenty of time for Saturday nights in when your baby arrives   Fine for me to say when we spent last night at home  

I too don't have a clue as to how to look after a newborn so once you've read up and had time to practice make sure you let us know how you do it!! I want all the top tips  

Crazycat - test day is the 15th, which will be here all too soon. Every time I do this I want the 2ww to last forever so as to avoid those dreaded pregnancy tests  

CG xxxxx


----------



## crazycat4

Cotswold Girl  ......Good luck for the 15th


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Thanks Crazycat. 

Emps - hope and   all's going well for you and your surrogate.

      

CG xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Afraid it's another negative result for me.    Not sure where we go from here as so sure that this might just have worked.

I'll probably be taking some time out from the boards as don't think I can cope with it all at the moment - it's hit us hard   

Good luck Emps - I'll be keeping everything crossed for you hun. I''ll' be back when I feel stronger. 

Lots of love, CG xxxxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi CG

just sent you a pm.      

Take care xx


----------



## Empty2

Oh Cg,

 was praying for you whilst we were away!  So sorry to hear your news, will pm you too.

emps
x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,


We did have a very nice trip, 

Test will be at the end of next weekend 

best wishes

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi Emps, glad everything went well with you and your surro.  Really praying   that you get a positive result.  I know that when my dn was on 'our' 2 ww's.  time seemed to move so slowly.  Keep us informed.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Good luck Emps 

       

Hi Nicky - not long now    

CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Had computer and phone line down for a few days   but couldn't wait to tell you about our   with our fantastic Surrogate mummy!!!!!!!!!



emps
x


----------



## SuziT

omg  congratulations,  I have been waiting anxiously for your news.  thought you werent testing to the weekend!.

I am sure you are on cloud 9.  When is the first scan?.  I am so pleased for you.

Nicky xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi Nicky,

Yes!           

Test was supposed to be after the weekend as DH was on another marathon    , I texted him as our phone line was down and I'm sure it made him run faster   as he did better than expected!!!

First scan won't be till 12 weeks, saw my own GP today and he said that F clinics like you to do the scans at 8 weeks for their stats as by 12 weeks you may have miscarried........sadly know this from own experience too!

So we have to hope and pray now!!!!!

Cannot believe you are so close to having your baby now, wow!  

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Has it sunk in yet that you are having a baby!!!.  Scary to think that by the time you are having your first scan, we should have our wee bundle!.  Really starting to panic know, frightened that I wont be able to cope/deal with a new baby at my age.

You are in my thoughts and prayers.  I am a great believer in when its for you, it wont go past you.  So this is your time so enjoy it.  

Keep us informed.

take care
Nicky xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps,

Just logged on to see how you were getting along and see you've got a wonderful BFP!!! CONGRATULATIONS  hun , so very pleased for you. Wishing you and your surrogate a very healthy pregnancy.

     

Nicky - hope all's going well with you and you're getting plenty of rest before your little one arrives.

Love,

CG xxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi ladies

Emps -have you come down from cloud 9 yet?.  How is your surrogate doing?  Really hope all is well.

CG - thinking about you  

Jo - how are you doing?.  

We now are on the official countdown - 21 days to go!!!!.  Starting to get very nervous.  My dn never goes past her date so hopefully by the 12th June, our wee man will have arrived.

take care all.

Nicky xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Nicky - just popping in to wish you well in the next couple of weeks. I hope everything goes to plan and your little one arrives safe and sound. 

Emps - I hope everything is going well for you too. Have you had your first scan yet? Good luck either way and let us know how you're getting on.

Lots of love, CG xxxx


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone, I am here, just mega busy , 

can't believe its only 21 days until your meet your little man Nicky !!!  

Hope everyone else is ok ??

take care everyone.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Just wanted to wish you well for around the 12th Nicky, gosh it has gone so quickly, god only knows what is running through your head now you are closer to becoming a family, my head hasn't stopped spinning since we found our surrogate was pregnant!!! 

CG and Jo, glad you are both well.   

The latest news will shock you - our surrogate has had a scan and there are three heartbeats.  Excitement has now been overshadowed with worry for her safety and that of the babies.  The medical staff here haven't been negative about this, but we are racked with guilt that 3 embies were implanted.  We had been advised by the Fertility doctor, as the surrogates lining was only 6mm, that we have three implanted, and we stupidly went along with this.

The good news is our surrogate is coping well with the pregnancy and she is very excited to be having three.  Her almost 2 year old understands that they are ours and keeps telling his mummy so!

I will keep you up to date with things, sorry it has been so long!   I have a tiny excuse that over 2 weeks ago I got a very bad dose of food poisoning and ended up in hospital for 3 days on a drip!   I am still recovering feel like an 80 year old, have no energy and have to sit down every 100 yards or so!!!   

Wishing everyone out there a very happy   day!!!!
emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi Ladies

thanks for all your kind words, 

Omg Emps - 3 babies -  I am sure your emotions are all over the place 
I really hope and pray that things go well for you and your family.  When I hadnt seen you post for a while I started to worry that something was wrong!!!.  Please keep us informed.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps - Nicky took the words right out of my mouth OMG!! You don't do anything by halves do you?    

Try not to feel guilty about your decision to transfer 3 - your decision was based on what you knew at the time and the advice you were given - who was to know that all 3 would stick. Those little embies just wanted to give you a complete family in one go   I'm glad things are progressing well though and your surrogate is excited about it and taking it in her stride. Make sure you rest up and recover from that old bout of food poisoning and keep us posted.

Nicky - not long now - I'm looking forward to seeing you announcing your new addition to the family very soon.

Well I had a real surprise at my review appt this week. I went in ready for the "we advise you to stop trying because of your fibroids" speech and instead got the - just bad luck no reason you shouldn't try again! So after weeks of trying to convince myself it was time to move onto adoption I'm considering another DE cycle. I must be   

Take care, lots of love, CG xxxx


----------



## SuziT

CG - I wish you all the luck in the world for your next cycle.  I will  hard for you and your dh that this will be your time 

xx


----------



## three_stars

HI Empty2,  I have not been on this thread for ages ( pretty much only on the abroadies area this year)  but had to come find you.. maybe should join this side again in the parenting part now that I have my twins!  
You may wnat to pick up a copy of extreme Motherhood.. did I say that already to you?  I enjoyed it.. more personal and real then all the textbook multiples books I was reading.. 

I was thinking of you today and hope all is going well for you.  Send me an IM if you want.  Do NOT feel guilty about the transfer of three... the chances of three implanting are so rare and when I did the same I was stopping the clinic from putting in 4!  I was given the guilt factor later by my local GYN but when doign IVF and having lots of losses or negatives it is almost always 3 that is put back.  Until newer tests allow for the ET of best embros to implant I think three will be fairly standard.  I understand your worry for your surrogate but I am sure you will do all that is needed to give her good care and support. Does she read English?  Maybe you help by summarizing pregnancy care advice for her for multiples.  Genrally top nutriition and rest but not complete inactivity seems to work best.  Not sure how direct they allow contatcd with the surrogate??  
Well you certainly have a lot to plan and organize now!!  
Love,\
B


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Just a quicky 

My surrogate is english and a close friend of ours, she is still doing well and back at work?  Hopefully once she has her 12 week scan we will be able to get more of an idea if all is ok.......waiting list so long could be up to 16 weeks before a scan!!!!!  Is this normal?

Sending you all a big  

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi girlies

well .....

Nathan George has finally arrived.  He was born yesterday afternoon and weighed 7 12.  He is absolutely gorgeous.  So worth all the heartache.  My dn was brilliant.  My sister was her birthing partner and my dn did so well.  So proud of her.

Emps - hows you?  that seems an awful long time to wait for a scan.  Especially with 3 on board.  Keep us updated.

CG & Jo - hope you are both doing ok.

chat soon

Nicky xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Nicky,

Just popped in to wish you a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS  on the birth of your son. So pleased that he's arrived safe and sound and that you're finally a mummy. 

        

CG xxxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps - hope you've got an early scan sorted sweetie. It'll be no time before we're reading about your new arrivals.  

Love, CG xxx


----------



## Empty2

congratulations Nicky to you and your DH on the safe arrival of Nathan George!!!!!!


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Not much happening here still waiting for scan  , but thankfully my friend who is our surrogate is coping amazingly  

Determined to have washable nappies, so now panicking about thinking of replacing our clapped out old washing machine (that has been leaking for months!!)  Doing IVF you never have any spare cash for luxuries do you, such as a washing machine that doesn't try to head for the nearest exit when you are on a spin cycle!!!!   

 Head still in a spin   with our wonderful but nail biting news!

Wishing you good luck with the next round CG, keeping my fingers crossed as I think this will be our year!


Wishing everyone out there a lovely weekend


emps
x


----------



## Jo

Nicky 








Congratulations to all of you, you must be over the moon  
Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Just popping in to say it's all over for us on the treatment front. I finally got the results of my MRI and it's not good news - my fibroids and endo are back and are now thought by my clinic to be significantly reducing our chances of success. While it's not the news we wanted at least it stops up chasing something that isn't going to happen.

We're therefore calling it a day and moving onto adoption - either through the UK or abroad. 

Nicky - I hope you and your son are settled and you're enjoying being a yummy mummy  

Emps - I hope all is well with you, your babies and your surrogate.    hard that everything turns out well. Let me know how you're getting on.

Jo - hope you're doing ok  
Lovel, CG xxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi CG -  thanks for keeping us updated.  I'm really sorry to hear that this is the end of the road for you with regards to further treatment.  Although sometimes being told that, means that you can focus your attention fully on adoption without thinking that maybe you would be successful.  If you know what I mean.  I wish you all the best and hope that you will have your own family soon.  I didnt think it would be possible to love Nathan anymore if I had of been his genetic mother.  (ours was straight surrogacy as my eggs were done!).  Keep us informed of your new journey.

Emps - hope all is going well with your surrogate.  Any more scans?.

Jo - hope you are keeping well.

Im really enjoying being a mummy.  I will be honest it is hard, especially as Nathan has bad colic pains a lot of the time and I feel so helpful when I cant get him to settle.  But I wouldnt change anything for the world.  

take care everyone

Nicky xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

I am so ashamed that its been so long since I last got in contact!  

CG I am so sorry    to hear your news, I was keeping my fingers crossed for you    I don't know what to say to give you comfort.  I know we have yo-yo-ed with adoption or more IVF for the last 12 years and are only just now looking up to the sky and thanking our lucky stars that we are to be a family via surrogacy, but again it could be so different.
We have friend going through the adoption process at the moment and they are so looking forward to being matched with their new member to their family, but there's has been mapped out for them like this.

 will pm you too.

Nicky, Sounds like you are a wonderful caring mummy!    How has your surrogate settled back now?  Has she been to visit?  How did you find the paperwork to be put on the birth certificate?  Getting panicky about everything now!!!! Can you tell?

Our surrogate is doing really well, nearly 19 weeks now,  we had a scan at 16wks and all three looked wonderful!!!!! The next scan is 20wks. Our surrogate is doing amazingly well and is just getting over the morning sickness slowly, she does however keep ribbing me about having to look after all 3 once they are born saying rather you than me!!!!  She rings me day or night to update us with kicking etc and we are so excited, still cannot believe it!

I hope you are all having a restful Sunday,

will speak soon, promise!

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi Emps - good to hear from you.  Im really pleased that things are going so well for you and your surrogate.  3 babies!!!, my goodness I cant get my head round that at all.

With regards to the paperwork end - we had to wait until Nathan was 6 weeks so that we could file for the parental order.  Everything seems to be so easy (fingers crossed).  

I see my niece everyweek.  She absolutely adores Nathan.  I think there will always be a very special bond between her and him.  She has been so helpful to me with regards  giving me wee tips.  Her wee boy is only 2 past in April so it is all fairly fresh with her.

keep in touch

take care xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi Nicky,

Amazing what you are saying about your niece as my friend is just the same, she is rallying everyone together to give, lend and sell me their baby stuff, and her experience is invaluable...she still sees me running around like a headless chicken and is more organised with the preparation!

We had our 20 wk scan last week and all is well, was extremely nervous though, they are all doing very well and my friend is taking it all so calmly.

Best wishes to all out there

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi there,

Nicky - so pleased Nathan and you are doing well. He looks a handsome happy little chap   I hope he's settled into his nursery.

Emps - so glad the scans are all well. Thanks for the pm's they mean a lot. Good luck sweetie.

CG xxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi CG - aw thanks - we think he is just gorgeous but  think Im slightly biased!!!!.

Nathan is doing great at the minute.  He is sleeping throught the nite now and wakes at about 6.00 and has done for the past week.  Hopefully it will last.  I read the Baby Whisperer book and am trying to follow what she says, so far so good.  He has settled well into his nursery. He is growing so big that we are going to have to put him into his cot at the weekend.  He has already outgrown his moses basket and now his cradle!!!!.

Hope you are keeping well and looking after yourself.  Lovelly to hear from you.  Any  progress on the adoption front?  Hope you dont mind me asking.

keep in touch

Nicky xx


----------



## Jo

So pleased eerything is going so well for you , and your 3 babies  , OH you are going to be busy , but so in love  

Nicky, you little treasure looks gorgeous !! your neice sounds wonderful, what a very special you all will always have, she is one very special lady 

Hi to everyone else 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Hope you are well and this miserable weather isn't putting too much of a dampener on you!  Nicky Nathan looks adorable!  Writting down when he is sleeping through................will put this on the callender as an incentive after getting up for night feeds with more!    CG and Jo thank you for your kind words, still dumb struck to be honest but over the moon!

Just logging in with a list of questions re surrogacy on the surrogacy, everything is so complicated! 

Nothing much to report here our surrogate is blooming at 23 weeks and very tired but looking really well, trying to get her to stop work but she says its a bit of a break from her 2 year old!!  She is amazing and still laid back mostly!
As the law stands her DH will go on the birth certificate unless he says he did not agree to the agreement we have.  Our registrar has said he has to swear on oath!    The triplets may also need specialist care and that is also a grey area on who can have this responsibility, hopefully  I will get a reply on the surrogacy bit regarding this.


Anyway, love to you all out there

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi girls,

Just back from a week in the sun and thought I'd check how you're doing.

Feeling much better after a break and some sunshine.

Nicky,

Well done indeed on getting Nathan settled into such a good routine! A good nights sleep must help you out loads. Sounds like he's enjoying his food too  

We're not really any further on the adoption front, and no I don't mind you asking at all. I think I need some time to get back to "normal" a bit before we pursue it properly. It's been a hard few years and it's been catching up with me lately. I also don't want to seem too fragile when we speak to Social Services - still a risk of   if I have to talk about things at the mo! As soon as I've pulled myself together it will be full steam ahead  

Emps,

I hope you've got the answers to all the questions you had. I'm sure it will all be fine. Gosh 23 weeks already - it's going so quickly. Glad your surrogate is still taking things in her stride too, what a star she is.

Hi to Jo, hope you're doing ok hun.

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi CG, glad you had a good holiday.  A bit of sunshine does you good.  The weather here has been so bad.  I am back to work now part time and I could count on my hand how many times I was able to get out with Nathan in the pram.  Was in work on Monday and the weather was great, Tuesday I was home and it was raining really hard, Sods law eh!.

Understand what you mean about Social Services.  I am a very emotional person and cry very easily.  We are having problems at the minute with the surrogacy law in Northern Ireland, and found myself close to tears with the Solicitor.  Hopefully we will get it resolved.  Nothing is ever easy.  Hopefully it wont be too long before you can get stuck into creating your own wee family.  

Hope everyone else is doing ok.  Nathan has his second injections tomorrow and really dreading it.  He is teething as well, so expect a few sleepless nites!!!

chat soon

Nicky xx

Nicky xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Looks like we all need a big    to CG, Jo and Nicky and all the other girls out there!


CG, so envious of your sunshine break!!!!!!  Afraid to go on a plane again, tempting fate etc etc my mum has just come back with a great tan.......I don't think we will ever get sunshine here again, thank goodness for rain covers on buggies eh Nicky!!!!!!!

CG I think we all know how you feel with tears, went twice for adoption meetings and broke my heart both times.  I think about you such a lot and want so much for you to be looking forward, but only you know when you are ready to take the next steps.  

Teething already Nicky!!!!!!!  Gosh and I was thinking you were getting a bit of sleep in now!!!!    Sorry to here you are still not sorted with your parental agreement, not sure how it will go here, but of course will keep you posted.

We have a signed agreement in our surrogates notes (she signed and her midwife) transferring care to us when the babies are born hopefully this will be OK, copies have been given to the consultant and the paediatrician.

We had our 26wk scan yesterday and triplets are growing well and are within the normal weight range, our surrogate  is quite big now and getting very tired, but still very happy and excited for us!  Just 9 weeks till the Cesarean, gosh!  Still wont have anything in the house, my mums is like a jumble sale right now with cots, car seats, buggies everywhere!!!!    When do you think it is safe to get a bit excited, won't even look at baby clothes yet.....

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

my goodness emps 9 weeks.  If the last 9 weeks are anything to go by, it will be a blink.  I think if I was you, I would be starting to really believe that it was actually going to happen and soon!!!.  How will you fit all those babies and baby stuff into your house.  I know our house has never been the same and thats with only one!!.  Every room has something in it!!!.

CG - hope you are keeping well - you are in my thoughts.

Had a bit of a scary moment with Nathan, he managed to turn himself round in his cot and ended up tangled in the cot bumper.  It was half on and half over his head. He was screaming.  I was really frightened too.  Lesson learnt and bumper has now been removed.  Had read that it was advisable to rremove it when baby was active but not 14 weeks!!!

chat soon

xx


----------



## Empty2

Oh gosh Nicky!!!!!

We were only talking about cot bumpers at the weekend as I hear we are recomended not to use them any more!  

Is Nathan in a sleep suit when he is in his cot, I have also been told that they are very good for baby...or babies in our case, have the first borrowed cot arrive today, nervous that it is here to early, rest is at my mums!!!!!!!!!!!

28wk scan next week!!!!!!!!

Hi to all the girls out there too  

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Emps - 28 weeks - omg!!!!.  Have you any scan pics?.    First cot arriving  - my goodness - Im sure your mums house is like a nursery.  

We have started to put Nathan into a growbag.  He had started moving about so much that he ended up with his blanket off him and was cold.  We also bought a cot divider so that he is only using part of the cot at the minute.  the rate he is growing it wont be long before I will be using the full cot.  He is quite long and is growing so fast.  If you have any need for it, let me know and I will post it over to you.

What I have found to be very good especially if like Nathan they tend to scratch their faces through the nite, the baby grows that cover babies hands - not sure what they are actually called.  I got them out of Next and they were great.

hope everyone else is doing good.


xx


----------



## Jo

Hi Would love to see some scan piccies , You mums house must be like Mothercare  , how lovely !!  

I can't wait to start buying stuff, but for now looking is good 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Jo,

Just spotted your wonderful news. CONGRATULATIONS!!!  You must be soooo excited.

Emps - not long now sweetie. Make the most of those long lie ins 

Nicky - Nathan sounds like a typical boy!

We've approached our local social services and they are taking people on for under 5s so it looks like we'll be putting our name down soon - need to be 6 months post treatment before they'll consider us but we're nearly there already! Doesn't time fly...Feels like a big step at the moment but then so did IVF!

Love, CG xxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Thanks CG , Good Luck with your adoption journey 

Hi Everyone 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## chloe99

how's it going emps?


----------



## Empty2

OMG!!!!!!!!  Congratulations Jo, just shedding a tear here, this is such wonderful news you were so quiet was hoping you were OK!!!!!!!!! 

CG  wishing you well on this new and exciting chapter for you, time is flying and we want to hear all your progress updates!

Have 2 cots up, all the moses baskets, bouncy play chairs, a potty and loads of clothes (all borrowed) I just have to go out and buy new mattresses now. I have at last purchased some first size babygrows but was extremely nervous when taking them to the till!  

Just need to get some semblance in the kitchen now skirting fixed and painted and our wickes's kitchen cupboards are built but as yet not installed....having kittens I won't be ready!!!!

Best wishes to everyone out there!
emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps - you don't have room for kittens!!! Try and stop worrying and enjoy   How are your wee bundles doing? Any news on how many boys/girls yet? 

How excited you must be  

CG xxxx


----------



## chloe99

Emps I have been following your story!  How many weeks is your surrogate now and how far will they let her go?  How much do they reckon your babies weigh?? How exciting!!!


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

I hope you all had wonderful weekends...I'm still decorating and now washing my second hand baby clothes, so many friend and family have been wonderful with supplying us with all sorts of stuff!!!!!!!! 

We had the 30wk scan last week and the triplets, all doing fantastically   and so is our surrogate   who is so uncomfortable now!!!!!!  The triplets weigh about 11lb between them now and are still within the weights expected for a singleton.  No we don't know what we are having...yep seriously!!!  I just wanted to have one suprise (or 3 really, mad I know).  Hoping now our surrogate makes it to 35wks now.  

.............got to get back to the paint pot now!

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps - fantastic news on the recent scan. So pleased they're all doing well. I admire your patience waiting to find out the mix of boys and girls! As much as I'd have been wanting to keep things a surprise I think I'm too nosy to not know for 8 months   I hope the next few weeks go well and your little ones give you time to finish painting before they join you! Will be looking out for your news.

Jo - I hope all is going well with your pregnancy. Almost half way already.  

Nicky - I hope your little boy is doing well and you're getting plenty of sleep.

Love, CG xxxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Ladies, I hope everyone is doing good?  Nathan is sleeping now from 7.30 to 7.30 so getting plenty of sleep now.  Just as well because I am back to work fulltime!!!.  My dh give up his work to look after N so at least I know he is well looked after 


Nathan had his first halloween party on Friday night.  Got him a pumpkin costume and he looked gorgeous!!!.  My neighbbours wee boy is 6 weeks and was dressed up too.  Got a picture of the 2 of them!!!.  They were so cute.

Emps - hope all is going well?  Thinking about you.

Jo - my friend is due a few days before you and when I see her wee bump I think about you and your wee miracle.

Emps - hope everything is going well with you, and that everything is moving in the right direction.  Thinking about you.

xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Wow Nicky can't wait till I get to that point 7.30 to 7.30 eh!  Have tried not to buy yet but they look so cute dressed up, I know there will be Christmas outfits in our house, everyone around us is chomping at the bit to find our what we are having so they can get little outfits for the babies!!!!!

CG   - Every scan day we have the discussion on the way to the hospital shall we shan't we find out the sex!!!  Our surrogate bless her says you have got this far without knowing (although she couldn't wait with hers) ....but it is so tempting!!!!

Trying not to panic here but we went for the 32wk scan and the largest of the triplets isn't gaining weight like it should be.  We have got another scan this coming week and the Doppler, and the c-section is booked now for the 17th at 34wks !!!!!!!!!  Our   surrogate is now very uncomfortable and looks over due now but doing fantastic.

Running around like a headless chicken (my nesting head is going into overdrive  ) as still not prepared and our kitchen is still to be assembled thanks to a great let down of a kitchen fitter  !!!!! And one of the biggest catalogue companies still have not delivered the babies bedroom furniture yet, over 30 days delay...and we have yet to assemble it!!!!  I have been contacting nappies companies etc to see if we can get some help with products but to no avail  ...... bless Miltons though they have sent me some hand gel sachets! 

Do you think we should put the Christmas tree up now while we have time   or will it still be up for Easter??  Our local Chemist has theirs up!

To everyone else out there  

emps
x


----------



## babymithel

When I had my girls, My health visitor wrote a letter to SMA for me, they sent be a huge box of formula, as I was mix feeding them, I never had to buy any formula at all. Worth a try for sure.

I would also advise, with nappies, get the supermarket own brand prem nappies, they are pretty good, and you change them so often its not worth getting the branded makes until they are much bigger. 

Dawn xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Dear Emps,

Please don't panic I'm sure all's well. They're keeping a close eye on things and if they were worried they'd have your surrogate in sooner than the 17th. 

Putting the Christmas tree up now sounds a good idea - that way you can take it down at Easter  

Hope your kitchen and bedroom furniture get sorted soon - you could do without that sort of stress! 

Take care sweetie and good luck for the 17th     How exciting 

Love, CG xxxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

guess what .................. I'm a mummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

to 3 wonderful beautiful little girls!!  No complications and they are feeding from a bottle already!  I am so in love!

Our surrogate is doing exceptionally well, she is definately an angel from above!

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

omg congratulations!!!!!.

3 wee girlies, I am absolutely  thrilled to bits for you and your dh.  Hope your surrogate is doing well.  She has done a great job caring for your precious little bundles until their mummy  and daddy could take over.


We need names, weights and photos please.................

take care

xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps - wooohoooo what fantastic news   

Huge CONGRATULATIONS to you and your DH


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Like Nicky says we want names weights and a photo! 

CG xxxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

just a quick update, between feeds!!!!!!!!!!

We have the girls home their names and weights born Elsa 4lb, Megan 4lb 8, and Tabitha 5lb 1.

Got to go can hear crying, bless..........this is so wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

emps
x


----------



## Jo

What a fantastic post  you sound so so happy .

I am so pleased for you, would love to see some pictures of your daughters 

Enjoy every minute Emps, what a wonderful Christmas you are going to have with your girls all dressed up in Santa outfits 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps - what lovely names for your wee girls.  Have a fantastic first Christmas together.

  

CG xxxx


----------



## kate28

Fab news congrats on your 3   girls
  
  

Have a great Christmas im sure it will be VERY busy 

Kate


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps, Nicky, Jo,



CG xxxx


----------



## SuziT

you too CG.  Hope you had a great Christmas.

Really hope and pray that 2009 will be your year and that things get moving on the adoption front.

Take care 

xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi girls,

We've finally got news! Been allocated a Social Worker and got an initial interview booked for late Jan   Hopefully 2009 will be our year.

Emps,

How are you and your girls? Hope you're all well and you're getting some sleep. Look forward to seeing some piccies too when you get the chance. Hope you had a wonderful family Christmas.

Nicky,

I hope you and Nathan are both well. Hope you had a wonderful first Christmas together.

Jo, 

I hope all's well with you, your baby and surrogate. I just came across your newspaper article - brought a   to my eye. You so deserve your little one. I bet you're counting the weeks/days off. Not too long now   


Bye from an excited, CG xxxxxxx


----------



## SuziT

CG -  great news.  What a great start to 2009!!!!.  Hope things start to move quickly for you  

Keep us informed.

We had a lovely first Christmas.  Nathan was spoilt rotten by everyone Its strange but its hard to imagine what it was like when it was just the two of us!!!.  My mum absolutely loves him to bits.  Not a week goes by without her saying that he is just a wee miracle.

Oh forgot to say he has 3 teeth now!!!. 

Hi to Emps - hope you and your wee family are keeping well.

Jo - read your thread - time is flying before you know it baby will be here!!!.


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,


Sorry for the delay so busy now!!!!!!!   

Our 4th little bundle of joy was born just before Christmas, yep I was pregnant too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We are now the very proud parents to Ethan now a lovely little boy to complete our family.    

I hope you all had a great Christmas, ours was amazing but frantic! 

CG please keep us posted with the adoption, we have friends going though it right now too, so when ever I speak to them I think of you too.

Must dash, have bottles to prepare!


Speak soon


emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Emps - massive congratulations.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Jo

You kept that very quiet !!!!

Congratulations, bet you must be a busy little bee  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Thanks for the replies, sorry for not letting you all know, yep, was a little shocked ourselves at first took a long time to get our heads around the fact!!!!!  I could not believe after so long that I too was getting very pregnant..............almost had my legs crossed the whole time for the last 6 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Was terrified that if I broadcast our news that again I would loose another baby.  We do feel incredibly blessed and are thankful every day we peer into our four little babies cribs.

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Emps - huge congratulations on your 4th bundle of joy!! Bet it must take a lot of organising feeding, dressing and cuddling all 4   I know you won't have much time to post in future but please do keep us up to date with how things are going whenever you can. I think of you loads having shared the last couple of years highs and lows. It's so lovely that you, Nicky and Jo have all succeeded and I hope my DH and I join you all. 

Well our first visit is over and went really well. The SW was really lovely so made us feel more at ease although we were very nervous first thing!

She said at the end that she's going to recommend to the deputy manager that we go forward for the prep course as she thought we had a lot to offer which was great to hear. She mentioned that the team had been very busy due to 2 staff leaving and the manager being off sick so at least we know now why we haven't had some of our calls returned!  

So relieved to get this hurdle over with and to hopefully be on the way to the prep course. 

Nicky - thanks for your pm and thinking of me. 3 teeth already eh! I bet you can't imagine life without Nathan now.

Jo - hope all's well with you.

So you yummy mummy's I'm off with DH to have a celebratory lunch  - bang goes the diet for today  

CG xxxxx


----------



## SuziT

CG - really glad that home visit went well.  You and your dh have so much to offer.  Enjoy your lunch - you deserve it.

Keep us updated.  

hope everyone else is good, just sneaking on at work!!!  Jo - you are so lucky that you dont have to go back to work.  I really hate leaving Nathan everyday, but needs must.!!

xx


----------



## Jo

I am not sure how we are going to survive, but we will try, we have waited so long, i just want to spend as much time as possible with our bubs , I am sure everyone one does, but we will see, I think I will have to do something, I do clean my work, so will keep that on, so will get a little bit of a wage, and I also make celebration cakes, so might take that up a little bit more seriously 

Hope everyone is well 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

I have just noticed with some puzzlement that my last posting from 10th March to you is missing?   Has it been taken off for some reason


Anyway.......
Hope you are all well, have a few moment to write as DH is 'holding the fort'!!!!!!!  So it will be a few moments.  

CG great to see things moving on, keeping my fingers crossed this will be your year!  And Jo's too not long now!!!!!!

All well here just had an emergency with one of the babies with what we thought was meningitis, had my heart in my mouth, but all ok.  They are still wonderful although I wonder if I'll ever get a good nights sleep again, I'm so tired.   

Big hugs to you all

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps - great to hear from you! I pop in now and again to see if there's any news from you. So glad you and your girls are all well    

It must be extremely hard work looking after your new family - make sure you take care of yourself too when you can    How long are they sleeping for at night? 

Nicky - I hope you and Nathan are well. So how many teeth has he got now? 

Jo - not long til your long awaited bundle of joy joins you. I hope all goes well    Not long before you're making celebratory cakes for your own little one  

Our road to adoption seems to be sooo slow! We have at least been invited to apply and filled the form in, but we're still waiting to find out when we can get on a prep course. Hoping it won't be too long. In the meantime we're trying to make the most of our time together and get things done around the house. Just back from a weekend in Brighton which was lovely.

CG xxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi CG - always check to see if there is any news from you re: adoption.  Its awful how much red tape you have to go through.  The day that you get matched will be well worth all the wait.  Really hope and pray its not too long.  We are currently having to adopt Nathan so are dealing with social services!!!.  I will say no more!!.

Nathan is doing great.  He has still only 2 and a wee one which has stopped growing.  His 2 bottom teeth are nearly fully formed, so he is quite comical looking.  He has been very unsettled last few days, so maybe another few are ready to appear!!
Emps - I really dont know how you cope with 4 babies.  I'm ashamed to say I struggle to get organised with only one!.  I really do admire you.  Hope they are all keeping well.

Jo - my goodness!!!.  Im watching daily to see when your little baby will make its appearence.  It seems like a blink when we were waiting for Nathan to be born.  He is now 40 weeks old!!!!.  Scary how times passes so quickly.  

take care everyone

Nicky xx


----------



## allison kate

Hi girls

It's such a long time since I posted but I couldn't run without saying hello and sending HUGE   to Jo and Emps. You both have had such long journeys but what wonderful endings...you must both be on  

CG I really hope everything goes well with your adoption journey and that it won't take too long now. You deserve every moment of happiness and your child (who will be with you shortly) will be so blessed to have a mummy like you.  

Nicky....lovely to hear that Nathan is doing so well and getting to be such a grown up little boy.

My journey is still sort of going on, although I've been in the meno for the last six months trying to sort out my endo (it's the only thing my gynae can find for a reason why we're not conceiving). But today (Easter Sunday) I start stabbing to get myself out of meno and I can't wait...it's been toooo long!! We will be monitoring and trying naturally for the next couple of months but I still have my frosties from my failed cycle in October waiting for the right time to come back to their mummy.

Wishing you all a very Happy Easter...may all your dreams come true.

Much love to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Allison - long time no speak! 

It's lovely to hear from you again, although I had hoped that the next time we saw you on these boards it would be to announce your pregnancy.   Keep with it though and very best of luck for the coming few months.    I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.  

It must be our turn soon don't you think   

Still waiting this end for social services to get us moving along the adoption road but I've heard the adoption team is pretty short staffed at the moment so don't want to hassle them too much. In the meantime we're keeping busy and making the most of being a couple - something we'd started to lose a bit on the tx road. 

Emps, Jo and Nicky - hope you and your families are all well. Look forward to some updates when you get time.  

CG xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Jo - just spotted the picture of your little boy - CONGRATULATIONS!! You must be so proud. 

CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2

[fly]Congratulations Jo!!!!!!!!!!!!! What wonderful news! [/fly]

  
Trying to type with one of our little angels on my lap, had the night off last night for some well earned sleep, so thinking a little clearer to get in touch!  so apologies for typing errors in advance!

Allison, fingers crossed that all goes well for you.   

CG, thinking of you, our friends have now been accepted to adopt so feel sure it won't bee too long before you have cha cha'd along the laborious red tape  that is the adoption process!  and hopefully yours will be sorted soon too Nicky, still can't believe this little group of countries still have different views on surrogacy! We have now got our Parental Order so I will now go on our girls birth certificates as their mummy, wasn't ready for the 'being checked out as suitable parents' though even though we already are the parents!!!!!

gotta go Tabitha screaming and DH just down hall trying to sleep


----------



## SuziT

Hi Emps, really pleased that you have your parental order in place.  We are still a long way off getting sorted .  
Hope your wee family are doing well.  

Nathan has 6 teeth now!!.  He is walking already!!!.  Went last weekend and got him his first pair of shoes.  I cant believe how fast the time is going.  Jo treasure every minute, time goes past so quickly.  Charlie is gorgeous.  How are you settling into motherhood?.
CG - How are you keeping - any progress on the adoption?

Hi Allison - I have my fingers crossed for you.

Have a good bank holiday weekend everyone.  Its great to have an extra day off work.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Empty2

hi girls,

Walking!!!  I am sort of dreading that stage mine are all wiggling and sort of rolling onto their sides, have you noticed they only move somewhere when you are not watching!    The girls are 6 months exactly today!!!!  ALREADY!!!!  I am weaning now and have already splattered food between my own eyes dread them getting hold of the spoons themselves, with me teaching them how not to do it!!!   They are really good and sleeping through the night....all nodded off now aswell so able to type  either that or dry hair!!!!  Spoke too soon, gotta go can hear a little voice shouting me, will be a scream in a mo!!!! 

Hope you are all well and relaxing!!!!!!!!

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi girlie's

Nathan was 11 months exactly yesterday!.  He has another 2 teeth coming through.  Got him weighted today and he screamed the clinic down because he didn't want to get on the scales!!  Nitemare, my dh didn't know where to look, kids.

Emps - the weaning only gets easier!!.  Nathan is very good now!.  Although when he finishes his dinner
he has food over him, me the floor.........

Hope the adoption process is going ok CG.  Why does everything take so long......

Hope Charlies is keeping well, my friend had a wee boy just before Charlie was born and he is struggling with him at the minute. 

Hi Allison hope everything is going ok with you.

take care everyone

xx


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone 

Nicola - OMG 11 months, thats just crazy !!

Emps - You must be so busy  but I bet it is great , weaning  think we will have plastic on the carpets...Everywhere !! 

CG - Hope you are enjoying the couple time you are having at the mo, because once your child is with you, you won't get any  , hope it all hurrys up for you 

Where does the time go !! Can't believe Charlie is 7 weeks, 1 day today, its mad 

We are loving every minute of it, and we are sort of getting into a routine, well of sorts 

Having him weighed today so am looking forward to seeing how much he has put on, it feels like loads, so we will see 

We have booked his Christening, so looking forward to that, and we have put in our parental order, so know just waiting for the next step on that 

Take care everyone

Love Jo & Charlie
x x x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Just another quickie I'm afraid!

CG how are you getting on, looking forward to you posting, thinking about you    

The time does fly doesn't it!  

I hope you have a lovely day at Charlies Christening Jo.  I  have already bought the girls Christening outfits (couldn't resist!!!) but having difficulty gathering all the God Parents on the same date, I hope the girls will still fit into them when the time comes! 

Elsa has her first 2 teeth showing through and all four are dribbling quite considerably and chewing anything that doesn't move away from them.    this warm weather has taken its toll on my restful nights, the babies are restless most nights at the moment and I feel worse getting up to them now than in the beginning, I feel jetlagged!!!!!
I did manage to take my mum off to the Chelsea flower show though, had a fantastic time but my stomach churned for my babies the whole time, did catch a glimpse of Alan Tichmarsh which was nice.  DH is off work next week as I'm in for an op....damage in child birth   (to be honest I still cross my legs when I think of it   and I am sorry I am mentioning it but I was very ill afterwards and could chunter on about it all day) I will be out of action for 6 weeks, hell for my mum and DH I'm sure.  Busy filling the freezer with pureed fruit and vegetables in readiness!    and Spring Cleaning!

Hugs to you all

emps
x


----------



## Jo

Hi
Emps
Good Luck with your op, I really hope you recover quickly, btut take the doctors advice and rest, rest rest !! 
Glad you had a lovely day with your mum , bet that was a lovely day.

What a christening you are going to have, its going to be huge 

We haven't had Charlie's christening yet, just preparing for it, we have actually got a couple of outfits but the way he is growing he might not fit into any of them , as for the weather Charlie is nearly always almost naked , he loves it, but a nappy is not far away from him, or we would have showers all the time 

CG - How are you, hows everything going ?? hope its not going to be long now for you 

Nicola I expect you are getting ready for Nathan's first birthday !! How quick has that gone, it just goes so fast  I want to bottle every minute we have had with Charlie 

Take care everyone
love Jo
x x x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

I hope you have all had a chance to enjoy the delightful weather we have been having.

  Congratulations Nathan on your 1st birthday, I am sure you had a wonderful day! 

The girls are 7 months exactly today   but all full of colds  was trying to stop it spreading but hey presto they sneeze all over each other and yank at each others mouths so gave up as now all 4 have the lurgey! Bless

I hope it is congratulations to you too Jo with the Parental Order?  

We need a third CG so hope you too are out there with some good news!

Getting a few jobs done around the house by DH as I am layed up, he is finding it exhausting!!!!!!!!!!!!!  No news on our Christening yet as we keep missing the Vicar! The God Parents aren't all available till mid September...hope and praying for an Indian summer and that it will be warm for the girls sake in their little summer dresses!!!! 

Hey ho
emps
x


----------



## Empty2

Hi everyone,

Well we are on track for a September Christening..and praying for that Indian Summer as the girls dresses are all pretty and floaty summer ones!!!!!    Found my little man a nice cream shirt too after a lot of trawling, not a lot of smart gear out there for little boys.   

Raised eyebrows from DH as might have to go back in hospital for more prodding back in place      before the year is out.............. the earths gravitational pull must be stronger here in the midlands, thinking of sleeping with feet towards the ceiling, (nothing much has changed there then over the last 12 years, thought I'd get pregnant that way  ) !!!!!!!   

Just thought I'd check how you all are and that life was treating you like Princesses!!!  

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi there, sorry I've been AWOL - I'm a regular on the adoption boards now so only pop in and check these ones infrequently.

Emps - so sorry to hear you've been having problems down south   Who'd be a woman, eh?! Bet you could do without the thought of more ops!   I can't believe how old your little ones are now! Just wait til they are all crawling   A September christening sounds great - I'm sure the sun will shine on you and your little family. Given the rain we've had this summer it can only get better    I bet your wee girls will look fab in their floaty summer dresses  

Jo - Charlie is a really handsome chap. I bet you're still on   Must be lovely to plan his christening. Have you set a date yet?

Nicky - how are things with you and Nathan? Good I hope.  

Well we've done our prep course now and were due to start our home study (which is the next and final stage before being approved to adopt) this week. Unfortunately we've had to delay by 2 weeks as DH came home from the States with Swine Flu!! I thought he had man flu so wasn't that sympathetic when he got home from the States on Sunday - I put it down to too many late nights with the boys and a lack of sleep   He's been banished to the back bedroom to recover 

Assuming we don't get any more delays we're hoping that we'll be approved early in the New Year then the wait will begin to find our littlies  

CG xx


----------



## SuziT

Hi CG, thats great news on the adoption front.  Just a pity that things had to be put back a few weeks. Im thinking about you, hopefully this time next year  your family will be complete.  Poor DH. My neighbour has swine flu as well, its scary.  In work they are sitting up contingency plans in case there is an outbreak of it!!!.


Emps - glad you were able to get an outfit sorted for Ethan.  Wee girls are far easier to dress!!.  Sorry to hear that you may need another hospital procedure.  


Jo - Charlie is gorgeous.  Love his new photo on your profile.

Nathan is doing great.  He has so many bruises now, I have give up counting.  He doesnt just walk now he runs to get to things that he knows he isnt allowed!!!.  The adoption process for him is so slow!!.  It could take another year before all the legal bits and pieces are completed.  Not to mention the solicitors fees!!!.  Think its time the legal system in Northern Ireland came into line with England

take care everyone

Nicky xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi everyone,

CG, great to hear your updates with the adoption   , have been thinking of you and was wondering what was happening.  Sorry to hear of your DH and his Swineflu, but I'm afraid it is very true than men get everything a lot worse than us girls!  I  have the simplest of trials going on here 3 girls one boy, Ethan was far more miserable with his cold and with teething than the girls, inconsolable in fact!!!!!  

Nicky, sorry you are still getting through the adoption process   I cannot believe it may take that long its scandalous! 
I bet you can't believe how Nathan is growing, ours were weighed today our wee girl Megan was 16lb 5, Elsa 19lb 3, Tabitha 19lb 10 1/2 and Ethan was a wopping 20lb 10, having a great work out taking them all for their naps twice a day back upstairs!   

Take care all

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps - it sounds like you have your own personal gym going on there! Great to hear that they are all doing well. What a house full you've got  

Nicky - gosh I can't believe how long it's taking for your adoption to be finalised. Why does it take so long in NI other than to line the pockets of the solicitors over there?  

DH starting to feel better - just really tired now. Have a great weekend.

CG xxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

All going quite well here, hopefully will have wheels soon to take them all out in one vehicle!  Our quietest baby Tabitha has just found her lungs and hasn't been quiet for days, shes the one who calls out for their first feed now and if we don't arrive she screams a high pitched blood curdling scream and then laughs when you rush in!!!!  

I have been feeling unwell since last op tearful, aches in joints, glum and was firstly diagnosed with post natal depression but now the doctor thinks it may be fatigue, age+complications+4 babies+ops.  I have been beating myself up about the depression, thinking I had no right to feel this way afterall after 12 years I had my little (well big really) family which was a lot more than many people in my situation had tried for tirelessly to no avail.    Anyway on the mend now after admitting I need a bit of help, and sorry to all you girls still trying   I feel awful admitting this to you but thought you might be their to support me.  

emps
x


----------



## kate28

we are all here 
hope you feel better soon
xxx


----------



## Lynn E

Empty2 ,

I am not suprise you feeling down and need some help must women in your shoes will feel that way, it is a very big achievement having 4 lovely babies to care for so don't feel guilty. Keep telling and talking to people that you need help, even if it's though this board and don't ever feel shame. 

I have friend who went through IVF treatment at the same she had just adopted a little boy the found out she was pregnant with  twins , she felt sooo bad about the little boy and was unable to cope with looking after a small family. As a result she suffered for a long time in silence about post -natal depression until she told me and felt so bad about asking for help. You have no control over your emotions and what the future brings, so tell all.  What I would say for now speak to you GP and gather friends and family who an offer you support and ask for help. You not SUPER WOMENN!!!!!!

Take care for and keep us posted. 

Lynnm e


----------



## SuziT

Emps -    

What you have gone through and are achieving is absolutely brilliant.  I know when Nathan was a baby and at times I found it hard and felt so guilty for even having bad thoughts.  Really cant imagine how you could feel with 4 wee ones.  I think we wait so long for our family that we expect everything to be perfect, Im afraid life doesnt work that way.  Then we really beat ourselves up because we realise just how lucky we are compared to others who are still waiting.

Im really glad that you have started to get help.  Take care and we are all here to support you.

ps you made me laugh about Tabitha.  Cant believe how big your wee ones are getting.  Hope everything is going well with the Christening arrangements.  Im sure that is like a military operation to get everybody/thing organised!!!.

Hope everyone else is doing well?.  Thinking about you all.

most go, Im at work and cant resist popping onto ff just to check how things are.

Have a good week

xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Oh Emps big big     Only just read your posts from August. Please don't beat yourself up or feel bad for feeling a bit   You must be exhausted looking after 4 babies and recovering from pregnancy and an op!!!

You'd be wonder woman if you were anything else! You're only human and with the best will in the world tiredness can bring the best and most optimistic person to their knees.   

You know you can always come on here for a moan - I'm sure I will when my wee family eventually join me   I really don't do sleepless nights and sick  

CG xxxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Emps,  Happy Christening

I hope you and and your dh have a great day today.

Cant wait to see some photos

xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls!

I hope you are all well had a great weekend in the sunshine.  I am now back in the land of the living after my little blip!!!!!!!!!!!!    and feeling a lot better, thank you for your kind thoughts.  

CG    How is the adoption process going, our friends have settled down really well with their child, you would think they had never been anywhere else other than in this family, they are all so happy.

Thank you for your Christening message and card Nicky, have shown everyone. To all you other girls the card Nicky sent had a pair of baby shoes and embroidered names of all our babies on them it was lovely, I was choked.  We had a wonderful weekend with friends staying over (I cooked for 15 on the Saturday night, even had a tent in the garden for friends and then cooked brunch for 22 on Sunday) and we had the Church all to ourselves on the Sunday afternoon for the Christening and we organised afternoon cream tea at the local village pub, very relaxed and so were our brood.  Everyone commented on how happy and chilled out they were and they looked great in their outfits.  The only hiccup was that the vicar forgot, or rather thought it was the following week so I had to drive back home to get her number to ring her to get her to come to open up the Church, we had a delay of about 40 minutes and the weather was lovely any how!  

We have now got a 7 seater (although I have never been a fan of them till we had such a big family) we have been out and about and mostly enjoying our excursions (4 so far!!!) but we are constantly stopped and asked questions.  I say they are quads, it is easier (well they were all conceived on the same day within minutes of each other) but then some of the questioning can be quite personal and intrusive, i can't be rude so I try and lie but feel a knot in my stomach and feel someone will jump out of the shadows and say you liar, you didn't carry them all!  I have so far on these 4 trips met 3 lots of parents with twins, if you read this and you see me out and about let me know you are on this site as you are the ones I feel more guilty when talking to!!!! 
Our gas guzzling 7 seater was filled up with petrol recently by my DH as I sent him out saying the prices were going up at midnight that night.  It takes diesel!!!   it cost £210 to put right and he also wasted £50 of fuel...of course I got the blame for sending him out!  and on our latest trip the solenoid went in the back door, I strapped it up but was in fear of loosing both double buggies all the way home. 

Other than that I lives are just coasting at the moment, DH is now working back in the city so we only see him weekends, which is cr*p but my mum is my rock and the best unpaid help a girl can wish for!

 to you all

emps
x


----------



## Jo

Hi Girls
Sorry I haven't been about on here, just seem so busy, God knows how you must be with 4 !!  

Thats so annoying about your car Emps!!, also glad you getting some help, it must be so tiring with 4, but please don't beat yourself up, it is totally normal to feel like this at times (((hugs)))
My car broke down the other day on a busy bit of road, I called the AA and it took them over an hour to get to me, but I had at least 10 cars stop to see if I was ok, as I had Charlie up a bank , that was so nice to know there are people about that have time to try and help out .
It was the cam belt that broke which means engine problems , it was our fault as we knew it needed to be done, we had it in the garage just never got round to doing it, so we are kicking our self that it is costing lots more now then I was going to 

Our poor cat had to be put to sleep last week as well, she was 22 !! great age but very sad as she had been with me for so long .

Our Christening was fantastic, and the parental order the same, very smooth and fast , also got a gift for me and Charlie from the magastrates , that was so lovely 

We are off on our first family holiday on Sunday, we are going to Spain  , can't wait although I feel we need to take the sink and more  

I promise I will try and get on here more, I do mean to but then something happens 

Take care everyone

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,


Jo sorry to hear about your cat, its very distressing when you have been together so long they are part of the family.  Our cat keeps getting in the babies way, I suppose being pulled down by a baby is the only fuss he is getting now so is making the most of it.  I do try to tell the babies no, but William the cat just keeps going back for more, he has even started, since DH is away, bringing me rats and mice every morning...ah bless.  

I am so glad your Christening went well, I still have cake for our guests in rows on my dinning room table.

Oh Jo just the mere thought of a holiday I am so jealous, the waves lapping at your feet....the sun on your face.....and four babies crawling in every direction!!!!!        Would be lovely to get a break in the sun, do you think we can grab other passengers to hold them throughout a flight?    Wouldn't have it any other way though!   I do have three crawlers now , was bad enough that they were born with extendable arms but the crawling only started last Thursday and they are off like whippets, they are all teething too at the moment but I must say yet again Ethan is more upset than the girls about the pain he is in!!!!  

Still writing letters to suppliers and supermarkets I use for help but afraid I'm not getting very far.

Well must get off and freeze my baby purees!

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi 

hope everyone is well?. 

Jo - I hope you had a good holiday, your first as a family.  We took Nathan away in June and he was a real nitemare on the flight.  My dh persuaded me to go away again  and I am starting to panic about  the plane journey.  Really sorry to hear about your cat.  One of our cats is quite poorly at the moment and I am dreading anything happening to her.  

Emps - omg the crawling stage!!!.  and it gets worse!!!!.  Im pleased that the christening went well.  Im sure its a relief to have it all sorted.  

CG - hope everything is going well with you.  

We are patiently waiting for social services to start their review on us.  Nathan has been assigned his own social worker as well!.  Im starting to panic about it all.  I just wish it was all sorted.

take care everyone

xx


----------



## Jo

Emps
You must be the bionic woman !! 3 crawlers and all teething, poor mites and you 

Charlie is teething at the mo, and I found blood on his comforter today, tried to look but couldn't see much.
He is also getting up on his knees, so not sure when he will be off around the house.

He is loving his food as he doesn't really like milk, never has, so he is in his element eating lots of different stuff 

We are loving every minute of parenthood, just can't believe Charlie is 6 months tomorrow !!! that has gone so so fast, scary really and sad 

The holiday was lovely thank you, although Charlie got a nasty cold and cough whilst we were there, it was vey hot, but we all had a great time 

Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi all,

Lovely to hear that your christenings went well Jo and Emps. After such a long wait it truly is a lovely thing for you to be able to celebrate  

Emps - just as well your vicar hadn't decided to go somewhere else for the day! I'm amazed they managed to forget a 4 baby christening though, it's not like it happens every week.  You really are wonder woman catering for 22 on top of you babies! Really pleased to hear that your friend whose adopted is settling into family life. How old is there little one? 

Jo - a week in the sun sounds great. It won't be long before Charlie is building sandcastles with you.

Nicky - Gosh I'm amazed Nathan gets to have his own SW as well! I hope the process doesn't take too much longer for you. It sounds like the laws of the land need to be updated a little to make it easier for anyone going down the surrogacy route.  

We're hoping to go to panel in mid December but our SW has had to have an operation so I am wondering if things will manage to stay on track now. Fingers crossed that it does. 

CG xx


----------



## Jo

Nicolat
I hope Nathan is better on the next flight, we were very lucky with Charlie I have to say, he slept all the way, both times all except a few minutes where he wke and did cry, I am sure it was to with the pressure in his ears, but on the way home I made sure I had a bottle ready for him to feed on and it helped no end 

I must of missed something, whats happened, why have you got social workers involved ?? really hope things get sorted soon and you can get on with your family life 

CG Really hope things do stay on track and you go to panel in Dec , it will soon be here 

Right better go, I am being called at from a little boy who has a nasty cold/cough 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## SuziT

Hi Girls

CG - fingers crossed all goes to plan and you get one step closer to your dream.

Jo - glad Charlie behaved on the plane.  I think part of Nathans problem was sore ears.  Its awful to watch them in distress and not be able to do anything for him.  I am really hopeing that he will be more settled this time!!.  Searching the internet for ideas on things to keep him amuzed on the plane journey.  

Jo - We discovered that the surrogacy agreement is not legal in northern ireland.  So we have had to adopt Nathan.  Also in NI, even thought my dh is on the birth certificate as the father he has to adopt Nathan as well because one part of a couple cant adopt!!!!.  Such a long drawn out ordeal, not to mention the expense.  We not only have to pay a solicitor but also a barrister.  Cant wait for everything to be final but am dreading the bill at the end of it!!!!.

Nicky xx


----------



## Jo

Oh no, really hope you get it all sortted soon and the bill is easy on you.

Love
Jo
x x x


----------



## SuziT

thanks Jo  At the end of the day whats a bit more money and a bit of hazzle compared to what we have got.  Wouldnt change it for the world.  15 months on and we are still eternally grateful for the opportunity to be a family.


xx


----------



## Jo

nicolat said:


> thanks Jo At the end of the day whats a bit more money and a bit of hazzle compared to what we have got. Wouldnt change it for the world. 15 months on and we are still eternally grateful for the opportunity to be a family.
> 
> xx


Exactally Nicolat, I know what you mean, you would do anything to be where we are today   its wonderful isn't it 
Charlie started saying mama yesterday OMG what a moment, have waited so long to hear those words, and I was filming him at the time  so I can keep watching it 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## SuziT

Jo -  aw imagine saying mama already................ and it does get better!.  Every night when I come in from work I get the biggest smile.  He has started now getting really upset when I leave him.  Its strange as my dh leaves him with his nanny during the day and he justs waves and says bye bye to him.  I think I have a mummys boy!!!!  

Nicky xx


----------



## Jo

Aww how lovely , it is amazing, loving being a mama so much 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hello yummy mummies   how are you all? 

We've got a new panel date of 15 January, so not too long to wait now! I spent Friday morning helping out at a local playgroup - 26 4 year olds  in one place - quite enjoyed it and it will definitely be good practice for when we get our little one(s)   Enjoyed it so much I'm going back again Thursday!

CG xx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Ladies, just sneaking on in work

CG - aw thats brilliant news.  15th January will be here before you know it.  Glad you are enjoying helping out at the local playgroup.

and

Happy first birthday Elsa, Megan and Tabitha for tomorrow.  Hope you all have a wonderful day.  

xx


----------



## Jo

Happy 1st Birthday Elsa, Megan and Tabitha !!  Hope you are having a very exciting and funfilled day  


CG Jan will soon be here !!, hope Thursday went well too  , glad you are enjoying 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Empty2

I am really sorry I have been AWOL!!!!!  no excuses...just being a smug mum of 4 at the moment...as the fog has lifted and I am now so enjoying being a mum rather than being some sort of superwoman who manages to get dressed, make jam (yes was doing this at 11pm one night!!!) and have the home neat (ish)and I have only just stopped worrying that someone will take them all off me for not excelling at everything. 

 Nicky I really feel for you with the law as it stands at the moment, thought it was bad enough over here. The mere word social worker puts the willies up me and it makes me so cross that it is quite obvious you have to be the most wonderfully committed parents to have channelled yourselves through surrogacy!    

Jo lovely to hear that Charlie is saying mama now, the time goes so quickly. I have way too many photos and video shots but if I catch anything its a real bonus as DH has to work away, he really misses them he's a real dotting father. Elsa is the first to stand unaided although she isn't moving but Tabitha still isn't crawling, she has the loudest voice though and gets frustrated as the other 3 are alway trying to pinch toys off her, she is a big girl (tall- well she would be if she stood up ) and is already in 2-3yrs old tshirts!   

CG can't wait to see what 2010 brings you!  Our friends wanted a baby but their SW talked about this little 5yr old girl, which tugged at their heartstrings as it would and they are now a thoroughly happy little family.

Well 3 little girls had a wonderful 1st Birthday thank you for your messages  and a little boy too as he would not be able to understand why they were opening pressies and not him. 

     I have our Christmas decorations up.....started the end of November every evening, garish lights in the garden and also have pressies under the tree...yep starting to boast now!  It is wonderful to get all our tatty tinselly bits out and adorn our house as we have children!!!!!!!!Gone are the days people would think it was all a bit odd.

anyway must go and watch the jungle Gino to win!!!!!

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi ladies

firstly .......... Happy Birthday Jo - enjoy your first as a mummy!!!!

Emps -  really pleased to hear that you are now starting to enjoy being a mummy.  Glad the party went well.  I think Ethan is going to be a very special wee boy and have 2 birthdays (girlies probably as well!!!!)  When is his official birthday?

CG - hope things are still going well for you - this time next year you will have your own wee family.

Im not very organised for Christmas at the minute.  Was trying to get the tree up but havent quite managed it yet - Emps what is your secret - 4 babies and you are well ahead of me!!!.  Presents the lot!!!!.

So looking forward to getting off for Christmas.  We get a full week so cant wait.  Adoption process still taking an absolute age!!!.  Maybe this time next year it will be sorted.  



take care everyone

xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

Well we had an eventful time in the Peaks this weekend, was so beautiful up there with all the snow!   
It was also Ethan's 1st Birthday (well the Official one!) with pressies for each of them of course.  Was having kittens about going away...our first overnight stay but the Charles Cotton Hotel in Hartington really looked after us, would recommend it to all multiples!!!!!!!  We also went with friends which was a god send as the snow took it out on our double buggies and my arms. 

Elsa is taking a first few steps without holding our hands and they all know where their noses are    We are expecting Chickenpox real soon as our friends little girl had it whilst we were away so I am stocked up for all four getting it!!!!!   They are still passing the same cold backwards and forwards that they have had since the girls birthday  never mind.  Amazingly we are all set for Christmas, the only thing I have forgotten is onions?

I wanted to wish you all a very 'Merry' Christmas and a wonderful children blessed 2010 for all those mummy's-in-waiting,  don't give up hope

emps
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Sounds like you have a lovely holiday Emps  Good Luck with the chickenpoxs if they arrive !!

I too want to wish everyone a Very happy Christmas and a 2010 and hope that the girls still waiting to live their dreams have them fulfilled in 2010, I really do

Take care everyone

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Empty2

Hi all,

I hope you all had lovely Christmases and Happy New Year so far!  Remember anything can happen!    

This is the first opportunity to get back on-line as the computer was broken from the day before Christmas Eve and it has only just got fixed.

Our New Year started with chickenpox,              first thing on 1st January 2010!  Megan       is the last to get in and has just started coming out with the spots, our other 3 fledglings are covered, so I look haggard once again with the sleepless nights and a hubby working away!  They are all pretty ok with it though thankfully.

Take care

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Happy New Year Emps, CG and Jo.

CG - not long now Im sure you are starting to get very nervous.  I really hope and pray everything works out for you and your dh this year.

Emps - aw poor you -  Hope all babies recover and it doesnt take too much out of you.  I really dont know how you cope with the 4 and your dh working away.  You really do put me to shame big time.

Jo - I hope you had a great first christmas and one that you will remember for ever.

Nathan had a chest infection over the christmas period so wasnt himself.  I ended up opening his presents he just didnt want to be bothered.  He is on the mend now thank goodness.  


Hope everyone is coping with this awful weather.  I had to leave work at 11.00 this morning as the snow started to fall really heavy.  Hate driving in it so was relieved to get home.  It was nice to have an extra day at home with Nathan.  I really envy you Jo and Emps.
But needs must.

take care everyone

xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Just a quick post as unfortunately life has decided to throw another challenge our way! Our adoption plans are having to go on hold for now as just before Christmas I was diagnosed with breast cancer. This has come as a huge shock not least because I was feeling so well and looking forward to us being approved at the adoption panel later this week. Instead the next few weeks/month will involve surgery and chemo   

You great ladies have got me through so much in the past so if you can spare me some positive vibes they'd be much appreciated. I'll be in touch when I'm feeling stronger.

Lots of love,

CG xxx


----------



## SuziT

Oh my goodness CG I really dont know what to say.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your dh.

Look after yourself.

Lots of love

Nicky xx


----------



## Jo

Cg I am so sorry to read your news.

Remember we are here for you, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your DH now.

Take care

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

CG  I can't believe it   please let us be here for you  

emps
xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hello everyone, thank you so much for your good wishes it means a lot. As does hearing of others who've managed to overcome this awful disease. If you can help me maintain a positive mental attitude that would be great  

Well I'm now just over 2 weeks post surgery, resting and recovering so that I can be fighting fit for the chemo which is due to start in late Feb/early March. I made it out for lunch with DH and the hairdressers on Saturday which was lovely as I'm starting to go a bit stir crazy! It'll be a while before I can drive so am very grateful that I'm getting plenty of visitors to stave off the boredom of being housebound. 

Thankfully the consultant seems very pleased with my progress so far and the results of the pathology on what they removed so the prognosis is relatively good. The treatments of breast cancer seem to have come on a lot over the years and hopefully will be even better in the future.

Emps & Nicky - thanks for your PMs    

Jo - I hope Charlie's well and keeping you busy in a good way  

CG xx


----------



## SuziT

Hi ladies

CG - good to hear from you.  


We are all here to support you in what ever way we can.  



take care

Nicky x


----------



## Jo

Hi CG
Lovely to hear from you, glad you had a nice lunch on Saturday 

You know we are here for you 

Take care

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

   
CG   you are forever in my thoughts even though I can never find the time to email   Hopefully you have kicked the nasty c right in the butt   and your road to recovery is a swift one.  
   

I hope you are all getting the chance to enjoy sunbeams on your face, I think it really does put a spring in your step...

Mad or what I managed with friends to do the sport relief mile with both the double buggies!!!!!!    and ran some of the course!!!!!!!!!! If you look on tamworthblog you will be able to spot us starting with both the buggies with my wee babies (who am I kidding...didn't feel like wee babies when running, big big toddlers now!)  It was a fun day although my back is giving me jip now    Was hoping to do a half marathon by this time to thank the specialist who did my op last year, for his African Charity but I'm struggling enough to keep ontop of the housework with four little people holding onto my legs let alone running.  

We have managed a lot of walking (my marvelous mum and I) taking the four little ones to playgroup and play sessions through Surestart...was so nervous meeting other mum especially me being so old and crabby but they were lovely nothing to worry about.  Have lied and said they are quads though as to explain again that I had 3 then 1 a month later needs a bit more explaining, this then puts me in a spin as the whole 'how did you manage carrying four' and 'what sort of child birth did you have'......who wants to chat about that? I want to scorn about the price of Clarke's shoes and barter for second hand ones and ask why am I in a running dialogue with my nappy company who keep supplying faulty goods, and why I cannot work out who's nappies are cheapest each week (as my brain is now just mush) and why buggies are so hard to collapse and carseats so hard to adjust!!!!!!    Its just a minefield out there.


Anyway must dash have a hundred and one things I should be doing but I want to wish you all tuns more sunbeams and extra shiny ones to you CG.

emps
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Emps you made me smile thinking of you running with your buggy and even considering doing a marathon! You're amazing   PErhaps after all this research you've been able to do you can come out with a range of parent friendly items for children - buggies that collapse easily and shoes that don't cost a fortune would be best sellers  

I'm now 2 weeks post the first chemo session and starting to feel a bit brighter than I have. It's really knocked me for six but then again it's mainly been varying degrees of exhaustion and aching muscles so I can cope with that now I know what to expect. It's difficult trying to accept that bed is the best place to be sometimes as I just want to get back to normal. I am managing to see friends though which is great and this weekend I ventured out for a wander and a coffee with my DH which was great. I'm off out now for a short time - my first time out alone in 2 weeks - as I desperately need to get some birthday cards and don't like anyone getting them for me  

Unfortunately our adoption plans have had to be put on hold for now as Social Services have said we need to concentrate on my getting better first. They've said to come back to them when we're ready but I must admit it was hard to hear.  

Anyway, I'll leave it there as I want to take advantage of the break in the rain. It looks like we're in for a typical bank holiday weekend - wet!!

CG x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Gosh it's gone quiet on here. I hope that's because you've all been enjoying the sun and easter breaks etc. How are you all?

I'm now 3 chemo sessions down with 3 more to go so around half way through this stage! We've booked a break in Cornwall for late May so have something to look forward to - can't wait for all those cream teas and walks along the beach  

CG xxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Girls

CG - glad you are surviving the chemo.  A wee break sounds lovely, just what you and your dh need Im sure.  I hope the sun shines for you.

Emps - the marathon!!!! - my goodness you put us all to shame.  Im sure your 4 are now getting big.  

Jo - Hope your wee man had a great 1st birthday.  Where does the time go to.

Im still pushing social services to get everything put in motion regarding Nathans adoption.  Hopefully by the end of this year, it will be sorted.  Im really glad I didnt know what I had to do before hand.

We lost one of our pussycats last week.  My dh run her over .  She was very old and was hard of hearing and a bit senile.  Really miss her round the house.

We have decided to brave the plane again and are going away on holiday to Crete in the middle of May.  Hopefully Nathan will be better behaved this time.  We can only hope.

Take care everyone

xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Emps - just had a quick look at the Tamworth blog to see you and your babies! Well done you  

Nicky - so sorry to hear about your cat    your DH must have felt awful   

I hope you've all enjoyed the bank holiday weekend.

CG xx


----------



## Empty2

Oh no girls what is happening....!!!!!!!!!!!

  CG you are so brave, I would have fallen to pieces by now, I think about you all the time and pray you are giving c a good boot, hope you have a fab holiday!!!!  

Nicky!   oh dear so sorry to hear! I bet you DH is beside himself, Can't believe your adoption process is going so slowly    , how is Nathan doing, I bet he's a big lad now?  

Jo I hope you are having a better run than these pair, what are we going to do with them?

We had a wonderful bank holiday down in Hope Cove, Devon (near Salcombe) it is so lovely there.  We rented a bungalow for the week and took my mum down for support    (she could really do with a holiday to recover).  We thought we would attempt another break in August but I have been trawling since 7.30 and not found an availability, ah well looks like it'll be the back garden    afterall I have only just cleared the decks from our last adventure!
I have 2 great college girls helping out at the moment so my mum is getting a bit of a rest.  I'm about to enrol them at nursery for when they are 3 as there are 4 of them   and already need new shoes aaaarrrrgghhh!!!!!!

Wishing you all sunbeams

emps
xxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Emps, lovelly to hear from you.  Glad you all enjoyed your holidays. Its nice to get away.

CG - you are still very much in my thoughts.  Hope you enjoy your break as well. It will do you and your dh good to have a change of scenery.

Jo - seen Charlies recent photo and he is gorgeous, where is the time going to!.

We were to be away on holiday last week, but dh's aunt took ill in Tenerife and sadly died, so only just got the body home and funeral was yesterday.  It has been a hard few weeks.  Although I was off work most of the time, so enjoyed spending more time with Nathan.  He is getting so big and bold now.  its hard to believe that next month he will be 2!!!!.  Still waiting for social services to get their finger out!  

Hope the sun continues to shine and we have a good bank holiday weekend.

xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Nicky - so sorry to hear about your DH's aunt and that you had to cancel your holiday too     

I can't believe how long Nathan's adoption is taking - it seems mad when it should be such a straight forward thing. You'd think Social Services would want to get it sorted so they can concentrate on other things themselves. I can hardly believe Nathan's 2 this month.    Have you got a party planned?

Emps - really glad you had a lovely break in Devon. I remember visiting Hope Cove with my DH before we were married - so many years ago! 

Must admit I've had my moments but there's not a lot you can do other than go with it. After spending a week in hospital with an infection recently I was ready to throw the towel in with the chemo as I'd got to the end of my tether with feeling so rubbish and being so reliant on others all the time. But my head finally won and I'm going to stick with it or at least do as many as I feel able to. I'm now 4 down with 2 to go - the next being Monday so nearly there.

Jo - I hope all's well with you, Charlie and your DH.

Cornwall was lovely - a welcome break and we even had good weather. A change of scene and getting away from home for a week was a real tonic for both of us.

CG xx


----------



## Empty2

hi girls 

thinking of you for tomorrow CG and to echo nicky you are forever in my thoughts too, just can't get on here to let you know enough  

took my brood to their first birthday party today, I'v never seen them eat so much, they kept helping themselves from the buffet   and Elsa even helped herself to someone elses birthday cake   I just can't keep watch over all four at this age!!!!  They were all out for the count by 6.30 so I'v been going through my emails ever since.
Are you watching the footy?  We have the inside of the house decked out, my money is on Holland...nice bright shirts, DH thinks England will win   last time that happened was when I was 2 months old!

Keep the sun shining on my friends   
emps
x


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone  

CG hope today went as well as it can, you are never far away from my thoughts, I think you are doing fantastic, one more to go !!Glad the holiday went well and you had good weather, Cornwall is lovely  
Sending lots of strength to you and your DH x x 

Emps, you make me feel tired just reading your posts LMAO !!, God I feel knackered with 1 !!, he doesn't stop from the time he gets up until he goes to bed, he is a real live wire  , but loving every minute.

Nicolat I hope you soon have everything sorted with the adoption, its mad that it is taking so long, OMG is he really nearly 2 !! God that has flown.

Right better go and clear away the toys 

Stay strong, sending lots of hugs

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi my lovely cyber budies   

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine on my behalf - not allowed out in it due to chemo so admiring it from afar   

Emps - you made me smile with your description of your brood at that birthday party. You are truly amazing!! I can't imagine how you keep even half an eye on 4 toddlers    

I'm doing ok thanks just exhausted from the chemo but this is going to be my last one unless the consultant tells me something to convince me otherwise on Friday. I've now done 5 of the 6 they timetabled me for and feel the side effects and tiredness are such that I really can't do another one. The consultant seemed ok with that when I saw him last and said it was my decision if I thought I could do the final 1 or not. He's booked me in for radiotherapy from mid July on the assumption that I won't be doing another! I've still got radiotherapy and then Herceptin (for a year) so feel it's better to move on positively with these than incur any long term side effects. Feel so much more positive just knowing that after recovering from this latest chemo session we can start to get life back on track   

So it's feet up and watching the footie and Wimbledon for the next 2 weeks    Can't quite believe England will pull it out of the bag today but hope they do!

CG xxx

CG Xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls    to you all,

CG  Thinking of you and I think you are extremely brave to be battling as much as you are              
I wish and pray   to god that all our positive thoughts      kick 'c' right up the     !!!!!!!!!!



Nicky I hope both you and your DH a bearing up well after your sad news. Sorry I completely missed Nathans birthday, how did you celebrate his second birthday?  Wow his second, can't believe it!  
We are still waiting for the NHS records to be update with me as mother on the girls records, again repeating myself but as it stands with DH working away if I have to take one of the girls to hospital our surrogate will need to be there too!   I have warned her of this and she is such the angel that she doesn't mind a bit.  

Jo the only thing I find that must be easier for me than someone with one is that they see they all have to go to bed or eat at the same time and accept it (well most of the time!   ).  I also have one of those pens that divides the room too so it's like a bigger play pen, and I always have someone to help me either push two or help carry them out of the car.  They do love books though even at playgroup they have put mats down next to the bookshelf as ours are always getting them off the shelves and just plonking themselves down to read (of sorts) and they do entertain each other now, Ethan has the girls in fits of giggles as he can spray a fountain of water up in the air from his tippee cup and he also licks the windows especially when I ask him for a kiss!!!!!   
I am getting through some suntan lotion, on my third bottle this summer    shouldn't complain though it's lovely to see them running around the garden!  Ethan managed two nose bleeds today one a fall running of with one of the girls toys and the second from Tabitha hitting him with...a toy!  Elsa fell down some steps and bit her lip...more blood and Megan is definately being renamed 'Moaning Murtle' as nothing in particular sets her off!   All in bed now and DH watching the football again, shocked but overjoyed England got through but will we still be in after tomorrow?  ??

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi Ladies,

CG - you are always in my thoughts and prayers.  I hope everything is going ok with you?

Emps - I always marvel at how well you cope with 4 toddlers, need some tips, I find one tough going at times!!!!!.  had to laugh at the birthday cake episode!.  Nathan cant resist stealing juice cups from other kids.

Jo - hope you are keeping well and that Charlie is doing good?

Its hard to believe that Nathan is now 2 - where is the time going to.  We had a very small party for family and then went on holiday the day after.    We are still not much further on regarding the adoption!  feel as if it will never be ready to go to court!!!!!.  Social services seem to work at 2 speeds and during the summer months they seem to stop work completly.

Im back to work today after having a few days leave.  Always find it a bit of a struggle to return to work, would really love to be able to stay at home full time, but needs must.


take care everyone
xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Everyone,

All ok with me thanks. I finished radiotherapy on Friday so have now finished the more intense parts of treatment. My energy is improving all the time too which it great! Tamoxifen and Herceptin now plus regular check ups.

We're off to Cornwall again in September - looking forward to being able to indulge in all the sea food I had to avoid in May    

Nicky - a belated thank you for the card. It was lovely and very thoughtful of you. I can't believe how long it's taking Social Services to sort the adoption out for you.    

CG xx

Love, CG xxx


----------



## SuziT

Hi CG, glad to hear that your radiotherapy has finished and that you are starting to feel a bit better.  Hope you enjoy your hols, you so deserve it.

Im off work this week which is great, just doing a few bits round the house and taking Nathan out and about.  Weather isnt too bad.  Its all systems go with social services at the minute.  They are getting ready to interview Christine to hear her side of the story.  They have asked so many personal questions that there is nothing else left to ask!!!.  Im hoping our court date wont be too far away.  Fingers crossed.

Emps - hope you and your family are all keeping well.

I changed my name here as I have discovered that someone I would prefer not to know my business has started to log into FF.  

Take care everyone

xx


----------



## Empty2

Again sorry for delay in posting,

CG Great that the nasty treatments out the way and hope you have a great break in Cornwall   

Suzit    Great news regarding SS    hopefully you will be sorted now!  I have been informed the girls records have now been updated yahoo!!!!!!!!  One worry out the way.
    to naughty to ur imposter!  that is the whole point of this to talk freely to those who can understand a little of what you are going through as people around you cannot always be so understanding!    to them again!

Jo hope you are enjoying every minute with your little one, they are all growing so fast!

I am a bit disapointed thats really why I haven't posted, and with other worries too.  I post the names of my 4 to go on the multiples thread to be listed with all the other multiples, I explained the circumstances.  The didn't put Ethans name with the girls and when I posted back got ignored, I feel like I'm being treated that I've somehow cheated or lied that they are quads??  They are quads even if they popped out at different times they were all 'concieved' at the very same moment and transfered 5mins behind one another.  I went through the pregnancy with the very same sympthoms as our surrogate and Ethan was only 4 weeks behind the girls as he had a little more room! We even celabrated their 1st Birthday as a whole!

I do have just a few minutes now to spare as they are having their afternoon nap...they can't even make it till midday though so go about 11.30!  

Other than playing lots with my not so wee ones, nothing much to report except our dog has just suffered her second stroke in 4 weeks, hubby drove car into garage door   and thats now fixed and the same week our downstairs loo started leaking eveywhere had to replace carpets etc...  I have a dining table full of prem to 12-18month clothes some not even worn so wondering how the best way to sell them is, any thoughts?

Had my yearly blood test for thyroid and pituatry recently, pituatry reading 900 and some, so having an MRI next week, and the week after I go back into hospital for another op (post baby, another 6wk recovery  ), I feel like and old cushion at the minute with all the stuffing coming out!    also lost my right hand man (my mum) who has fled...not looking back........ to Turkey on a 2wk holiday!!!!!   But I do hope she has a wonderful time!  

Hugs to you all, must go can hear some rumblings
empsxxxxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Emps,

Sorry not been on for a while so only just seen your post. I hope your op went well and your right hand woman returned from her holidays so that you could put your feelt up and recover    

Don't worry if others don't see Ethan and the girls as quads, we all do and you do so that's what matters    

Take care sweetie, CG xx


----------



## SuziT

Morning ladies, happy Friday.

CG - how are you keeping?.  You are always in my thoughts.  

Emps - hope you have recovered from your surgery as well.  Happy 2nd birthday Megan, Elsa Tabitha and Ethan for the 17th.  Just in case I dont get online again before that.  Nathan has hit the terrible 2's big time so watch out!!!!.  Its hard to believe but we are getting forms organised for pre school in September!!!!!!!.  He is going to be one of the youngest.  Really cant believe where the time is going to.

Adoption is still very slow.  Our social worker has to come out every month just to check how Nathan is.  We are nearly ready to get a court date and after that it will only be about 6 weeks before everything is finalized.  Because it is such an unusual case, they are checking everything and interviewing everybody.  I suppose just in case we were doing something illegal ie paying my niece to have Nathan.  Just have to keep thinking of the end result and not get myself too stressed out about it.

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Long time no chat   

Suzi - sorry it's taking so long for the adoption to be sorted. It must be soooo frustrating. I'm amazed Social Services are still dragging it out for you.  Don't envy you those terrible 2's    but a big smile or hug hopefully make up for the worst of them    

Emps - hope you're ok and nicely recovered from your op.

All ok with me, back at work part-time since mid October. Hard to believe how quickly this year has gone!

CG xx


----------



## SuziT

Hi ladies, I hope you are all well.

We have all been very quiet lately!!!.  CG - you are always in my thoughts.  I hope you are keeping well.

Emps - how are you and your gorgeous wee family?.  Have the terrible 2's hit your house yet?.  Nathan has and he is so bold!!!!.  



Our adoption saga is still ongoing.  Although today we heard really upsetting news from the court guardian.  We are virtually ready to go to court and all the courts, checks etc have been passed out.  We were told however that our solicitor has mis-informed us and that Surrogacy in  NI is legal and always has been.  We are so cross with her and dont know what to do for the best.  Sorry for the rant but you put your trust in the hands of professional people and expect them to do their job, hard lesson learnt.  We have however got a provisional court date of 7th April so things are looking up.

take care  Nicky xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,
Very sorry its been months and months, just been reading back and last here before the big birthday celebrations!

CG I've been thinking of you even if I haven't managed to get online   It sounds like you are well on the road to recovery and back to work   

Nicky cant believe the    you are having!  This is crazy! Seems only Scotland are pretty straight forward on Surrogacy Law!  
You made me laugh out loud about the terrible two's, they are bloody awful arn't they!!!!!  I have tried to get my cherubs (yes at the end of the day when they are...... asleep they turn back into angelic cherubs!) in to playgroup earlier too, they are climbing the walls here! Megan almost counts to 20 and you can have a conversation with all the girls, mind you Ethan still only mutters the odd word...think he just lets the girls do it for him! He is just trying to assert himself with them, he's slightly bigger and very placid but play fights too roughly, usually with Megan as she is 'petite' and definately not at the moment with Elsa and Tabitha as they bite! We have started swimming lessons with help from family and friends who participate, its going ok but maybe should have started them earlier as they have got the natural fear now, which is good but harder to teach swimming.  They dont nap in the afternoon now so its full on although they go to bed about 6.30pm and sleep through most of the time.  We are going to try a static caravan hoilday soon for a few days will let you know how it goes  

Anyway gonna try and get down for another cup of tea before they get up.........I didn't realise how much I would appreciate a 'hot' cuppa and a trip on my own to the toilet and supermarket!  

emps
x

OP went well, hopefully the last, we had a great Christmas but January went flat for me so only just getting back to 'normal' (if there is ever such a thing?)


----------



## SuziT

Hi Ladies

well we are finally all set to go to court tomorrow!!!!!.  Really nervous about it.  This time tomorrow it should be all over.

keep you informed

xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi ladies,

Just about emptied my email box...don't get to the computer too often as I'm sure you realize...took over 40mins....what a waste of precious time it is!!!!  Anyway the reason for swithcin on the computer was to get to chat to you all and see how you have been?  ?  

SuziT How did the courts go?   ??   Are we celebrating?  ??

CG Hows work going and more importantly how are you feeling?

We have just had a fab holiday (4 nights...quite enough     !!!!) Thank goodness for the weather!  Think I would have gone mad otherwise!  We spent it down on the coast in a static caravan with 3 bedrooms, this being the first time the children had been split up. The two quieter ones together and the 'terrible twosome' were in the other room, all slept very well, I even broke their dummy habit without any fuss as there was so much more fun to be had hidding in wardrobes, cupboards and under beds!    They don't have afternoon naps now but by 6.30 are keen to go to bed and are awake around 8am so feeling more refreshed than a few weeks ago, following a tummy bug (that one of my cherubs was close to be admitted to hospital) that they all had they all went down with lousy colds and it was a shock to the system getting up at 12, 1,2,3am etc!!!!!

Anyway waffling now and need to let the dog out so speak soon all
x
empsx


----------



## SuziT

Hi Emps

yes finally over, Such a relief.  Nathan was so good in court, the judge talked away to him and he was great.  Finally told the judge he wanted to go home!!!.  All over within 10 minutes.

Now the fighting starts with our solicitor.  She had the cheek to tell us that the parental order wouldnt have given us the same rights as adoption and that Christine would still have responsibilites!!!    .

In the process of writing her a very stern letter, although just glad that it is over.  My dh wants to take it over but to be honest I really dont want to fight/argue any more.

Glad you had a good holiday.  Need some tips on getting rid of the dummy!!!!.  Im starting to potty train over the easter break so that should be fun.  Have you started yet?  Dont envy you that task.

Nathan is sickly at the minute so just not at himself.  he had an easter party to go to yesterday and didnt make it, just wanted to be nursed.  I had to go to work so hate it when this happens!!.

CG - hope you are keeping well.  You are always in my thoughts.

Happy easter everyone.  dont be eatting too many eggs!!!.


----------



## Empty2

Hallelujah!  and congratulations so pleased your court days are over   SuziT!!!!!  Well we have a Parental Order and our surrogate definitely does not have any responsibility for the children.  I hope Nathan is feeling better soon   
I kept fibbing saying I had lost the dummies so had a few false starts (as they would start the other one off), then when we arrived home I told them 'silly mummy' had left them in the caravan, they sort of accepted this till bedtime and asked a few times more but I just kept apologising that I'd left them behind.  I know tell them what a big girl and boy they are and that only babies have dummies or suck their thumbs (which the other two girls do) but one of them only sucks her thumb occasionally, the other is like Maggie off the Simpson's sucks like its a dummy with the noises too its a wonder it hasn't fallen off!

We have had a few hair pulling moments (me with my own actually) four little 'angels' spreading the hand soap dispenser contents all over the kitchen cupboards and themselves, emptying all my plants over the conservatory floor, emptying a giant panda of his stuffing all over their bedroom and again over each other...emptying being the name of the game I suppose and with four they create more mischief!!! Oh and Ethan is now sporting a black eye from falling off the back of the settee for the umpteenth time and Elsa a bruised nose after missing a step and headbutting a bench!  

And for my sins I decided as the weather was nice to try potty training.... I had to empty the pool twice one day after one proudly announced she had 'done a poo mummy' in a voice that could be heard 3 streets away with my sudden scream to follow to abandon the pool!!! 

Went on a very successful Easter Egg hunt at a Stately Home and had three ourselves with different families coming over......but the same chocolate eggs for my cherubs to find...bad mummy!  Having money for my birthday recently, I have bought a Wii fit game for getting back on the straight and narrow...  ...once all the chocolate Easter eggs have been demolished!

emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi Ladies,

Emps - you do make me laugh at your antics.  Hope the potty training is going well?.  Nathan has surprised me and fingers crossed we are doing really well.  Still waiting on it to go wrong!!!!.  The dummy is still with us, dont know how Im going to get rid of it. I think his birthday fairy will be taking it!!!!.

CG - how are you?  I hope you are well, long time no speak.

We have booked a holiday, going to Menorca next month so hopefully will be a better experience than last year, cant be worse (famous last words!).

Take care everyone 

nicky xx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

hope all is well with you all!  

We have had two holidays now, yeah get me eh!   2 weeks in Cornwall and a week in Surrey, still exhausted though but my cherubs are now doing a lot more 'helping' now, Ethan is particularly good at emptying his nappy at bedtime and drawing on the wallls with its contents    the girls have taken to arguing in jibberish and none of them have even noticed we no longer have a dog?  My beatiful Sheba has gone to doggy heaven   Life is so different.  
I am getting to know the childrens likes and dislikes on a daily basis as they keep changing their minds, they even tell me to change the radio station in the car when I decide to sing along!  They're so munchable and look like angels (when asleep) and are so independant when a wake!  I wouldn't change my life for the world!
Hugs to everyone out there
emps
x


----------



## SuziT

Hi ladies


hope everyone is good?.  Sorry to hear about your dog Emps, its awful when that happens.


Nat is getting organised for pre-school in 4 weeks time!.  Where has the time gone to.  I have his uniform organised!!!.A little girl up our street will also be in his class so I am hoping he will settle in ok.  Dummy also is away.


Our holiday was great, such a difference to last years nitemare.


Going to bake buns today with Nathan, so that should be fun!!!.


xxx


----------



## SuziT

Happy belated birthday Emps for your 3 gorgeous little ladies.  I hope all four are doing good.


Not sure if you are still reading CG but still thinking about you and really hope your dreams come true




xxxx


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls Happy New Year! 

First day back to Pre-School today, so I'm feeling a little bit more human, more organised ie putting Christmas decorations away.......I even managed to put 4 full size trees up...and decorate them but alas I never sent any christmas cards or get near the computer to wish you all a good Christmas.  I feel so blessed but so so knackered, I'v spent so many years dreaming of being a mummy and I have had the most fantastic, headsplitting, manic, exhausting christmas on record!


----------



## SuziT

Happy new year to you too Emps.  Sounds like you had a great xmas.  Hard to beat!!!.

Nat had chicken pox before xmas, oh the joys of nursery, they seem to pick up everything.  He passed it on to my dh who was quite poorly so glad to have a sick free house at the minute.

CG - still think about you, hope you are keeping well, would love to hear from you.

take care everyone, xx

Happy Friday, xx


----------

